# **62 IMPALA WAGON** TEXAS TOAST



## Skim

Some of you know from my Hell Bent topic that I find myself dabbling with other cars along the way so heres where the second project branches off into its own topic. I pulled some hustle moves in order to get this wagon and since its OG paint with plenty of patina I call it the Patina Hustle.

The mission is simple. I will not paint this car. It will remain all OG paint (or lack there of) yet have nice bumpers, chrome trim, side mouldings, laid out on torque thrust (or something billet, 20's / 22's maybe) and bagged. It will be mainly to hit the local swap meets and run around town in.

The history of the car is a one owner car that was parked in 1977 from Cherokee, Oklahoma. The lady parked it and it sat in the backyard infact trees had to be cut to get it out. Suprisingly it runs. Original 327, powerglide, power brakes, power steering, factory AC. 

Got this car for a price I would have been crazy to turn down so I figured what the hell. Might as well go all out on Hell Bent and keep it simple on the wagon. This topic wont be updated as often as Hell Bent but I will keep it up to date with pics as the build starts to happen. Thanks in advance to all those ho have offered to help and those that stop by with the beer.  

The day we picked it up in Oklahoma.





































heres the finished result but first let me take you on a trip to how it got there.


----------



## Skim

Started the clean up with CLR Rust remover to get all of the surface rust off.


----------



## Skim

started cleaning all the moss of the trim .


----------



## Skim

cleaning up the OG interior...


----------



## hotstuff5964

groovy


----------



## Skim

ts pretty straight forward. This car will just stay as is but bagged on wheels but so far its cleaning up nicely. Would be good to finally get it back out on the streets again. Im used to doing this kind of stuff to old VW's so its pretty easy for me to spruce them up.


----------



## Mr Impala

i got a nice 63 green wagon interior kit ill sell u cheap lol


----------



## Impslap

WOW!! That is in amazing condition for not moving in 30 yrs!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2008, 08:51 PM~11946046
> *i got a nice 63 green wagon interior kit ill sell u cheap lol
> *


naw but I'll buy a red carpet kit if u got one


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I like your idea for this project... different. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 22 2008, 08:53 PM~11946084
> *I like your idea for this project... different.  :biggrin:
> *


total opposite of the ragtop huh :0


----------



## Mr Impala

i got a gallon of ermine white and a qt of fawn paint for u too


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11945891
> *The mission is simple. I will not paint this car. It will remain all OG paint (or lack there of) yet have nice bumpers, chrome trim, side mouldings, laid out on torque thrust (or something billet, 20's / 22's maybe) and bagged. It will be mainly to hit the local swap meets and run around town in.
> *


i got some new but used shortly bags and brackets for the rear of an impala if need em. no fronts tho.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 07:59 PM~11946178
> *total opposite of the ragtop huh :0
> *


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11945891
> *Some of you know from my Hell Bent topic that I find myself dabbling with other cars along the way so heres where the second project branches off into its own topic. I pulled some hustle moves in order to get this wagon and since its OG paint with plenty of patina I call it the Patina Hustle.
> 
> The mission is simple. I will not paint this car. It will remain all OG paint (or lack there of) yet have nice bumpers, chrome trim, side mouldings, laid out on torque thrust (or something billet, 20's / 22's maybe) and bagged. It will be mainly to hit the local swap meets and run around town in.
> 
> The history of the car is a one owner car that was parked in 1977 from Cherokee, Oklahoma. The lady parked it and it sat in the backyard infact trees had to be cut to get it out. Suprisingly it runs. Original 327, powerglide, power brakes, power steering, factory AC.
> 
> Got this car for a price I would have been crazy to turn down so I figured what the hell. Might as well go all out on Hell Bent and keep it simple on the wagon. This topic wont be updated as often as Hell Bent but I will keep it up to date with pics as the build starts to happen. Thanks in advance to all those ho have offered to help and those that stop by with the beer.
> 
> The day we picked it up in Oklahoma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

saveet!


----------



## Austin Ace

:0 :0 :0 I like it already......


----------



## ROBERTO G

just marking the thread


----------



## Coca Pearl

NICE WAGON YOU NEED TO FIND THE LUGAGGE RACK FOR THE TOP IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE.........


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looking Good!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 07:17 AM~11949449
> *NICE WAGON YOU NEED TO FIND THE LUGAGGE RACK FOR THE TOP IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE.........
> *


I know, The OG correct racks cost a grip!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 23 2008, 07:22 AM~11949483
> *Looking Good!!!
> *


Thanks Brian because if it wasnt for you, I wouldnt have been able to get it in the first place plus you was the one that told me sunday "fuck it man lets load up the trailer and go get it NOW" :0 :biggrin: Thanks man.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

German rust looks better than US rust


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Its not my car and to each there own ,but if your leaving the paint why bother with all the rechroming? Wouldn't that take away from the style your trying to go for?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 08:25 AM~11949508
> *Thanks  Brian because if it wasnt for you, I wouldnt have been able to get it in the first place plus you was the one that told me sunday "fuck it man lets load up the trailer and go get it NOW"  :0  :biggrin: Thanks man.
> *


No need for thanks Tony. We just need to get that bish driving!!!
Leaving here in about 15.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 09:23 AM~11949489
> *I know, The OG correct racks cost a grip!
> *


i have access to one from a 64 wagon....are they different?


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 23 2008, 07:38 AM~11949577
> *Its not my car and to each there own ,but if your leaving the paint why bother with all the rechroming? Wouldn't that take away from the style your trying to go for?
> *


Its not gonna have much rechroming, mostly polishing up the mouldings etc. Its gonna just be a clean survivor looking car. Something that looks as is it just sat in a field hibernating all those years but all the trim still looks good.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 23 2008, 08:00 AM~11949692
> *i have access to one from a 64 wagon....are they different?
> *


I believe there are some variances in the correct roof racks. It will fit but some are correct but for each year.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 08:23 AM~11949489
> *I know, The OG correct racks cost a grip!
> *


THERE WAS ONE ON EBAY MONTHS BACK........... :yessad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 09:18 AM~11949837
> *Its not gonna have much rechroming, mostly polishing up the mouldings etc. Its gonna just be a clean survivor looking car. Something that looks as is it just sat in a field hibernating all those years but all the trim still looks good.
> *


----------



## miguel62

DANG YOU MUST HAVE MONEY COMMING OUT OF YOUR ASS... A RAGTOP AND A WAGGON...DANG MUST ME NICE!!!!  HEY YOU SHOULD HAVE STOPPED IN WICHITA FALLS SO I COULD HAVE CHECKED IT OUT....!


----------



## Elpintor

Nice find.It,s going to be a nice criuzer.


----------



## redrum702

NICE COME UP ON THE WAGON SKIM


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 23 2008, 09:52 AM~11951042
> *DANG YOU MUST HAVE MONEY COMMING OUT OF YOUR ASS... A RAGTOP AND A WAGGON...DANG MUST ME NICE!!!!      HEY YOU SHOULD HAVE STOPPED IN WICHITA FALLS SO I COULD HAVE CHECKED IT OUT....!
> *


2 ragtops a wagon VW's trucks 59's hes doing big things


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 07:18 AM~11949837
> *Its not gonna have much rechroming, mostly polishing up the mouldings etc. Its gonna just be a clean survivor looking car. Something that looks as is it just sat in a field hibernating all those years but all the trim still looks good.
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 41bowtie

nice wagon Skim you gonna put the 4dr impala trim on it?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 06:23 AM~11949489
> *I know, The OG correct racks cost a grip!
> *


I got a 63 impala wagon rack?? dont know the difference. and not really sure its a 63 it just came with a 63 wagon i had a while back


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 23 2008, 04:33 PM~11954751
> *nice wagon Skim you gonna put the 4dr impala trim on it?
> *


It is an Impala :0  

Air Ride Technologies complete bolt on bag set up. I got to get my compressors, tank, solenoids and valves here soon. Thanks to BthompsonTx for hooking that up.


----------



## Skim

Some more random shots after some clean up.










still got to clean up the rear area.



















back glass was busted but Ive found one to replace it.


----------



## Skim

front shot...


----------



## Skim

Im gonna weld in new full floor pans.


----------



## Skim

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *BThompsonTX*

:0 

Of whats to come...


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Skim

on some muthafuckin chinas :uh:


----------



## Skim

this bitch looks like a white washed fence but I love it just the way it is. I will never paint it. Only nature can do this.


----------



## FiveNine619

skim the impala saver!!!


----------



## Skim

OG 327.Me and Brian are going to pull the engine and give it a full detail.


----------



## Skim




----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

looks nice Skim! much easier than the pile i'm workin on


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:cheesy: this builds goin to he HOTT. im lovin it totally different then the 61 but got me hooked on the topic already


----------



## Stickz

Damn Cherokee is super north OK...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

im gonna keep an eye on this one! 62 wagons are my favorite, hopefully i'll get one one day...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62+Oct 23 2008, 10:52 AM~11951042-->
> 
> 
> 
> DANG YOU MUST HAVE MONEY COMMING OUT OF YOUR ASS... A RAGTOP AND A WAGGON...DANG MUST ME NICE!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 naw man Im not for spending money I like trying to hustle that shit any way I can. I just colected and luckily made good trades along the way.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Oct 23 2008, 02:20 PM~11953334
> *2 ragtops a wagon VW's trucks 59's hes doing big things
> *


not as big as you :biggrin: Im just trying to push up in the game like you fools


----------



## Black86Cutty

Looks Good Skim! You Gonna Redo The 327? Or Do A Swap


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11959174
> *Looks Good Skim! You Gonna Redo The 327? Or Do A Swap
> *


just see how well it runs for now but I plan on keeping it all OG. We are going to pull the engine and do a full clean up, probably powdercoat the inner fender wells, paint the block, freshen it up like new so whe you open the hood it looks tits.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 23 2008, 10:10 PM~11958165
> *:cheesy:  this builds goin to he HOTT. im lovin it totally different then the 61 but got me hooked on the topic already
> *


This is why I wanted the 63 wagon you sold to bert!


----------



## BIG_LOS

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 10:55 PM~11959199
> *just see how well it runs for now but I plan on keeping it all OG. We are going to pull the engine and do a full clean up, probably powdercoat the inner fender wells, paint the block, freshen it up like new so whe you open the hood it looks tits.
> *


Cool Thats Whats Up 327s Are Good Motors, I Have A 68 Impala SS In my back Yard With The OG 327 Still Runs Like A Champ


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 11:55 PM~11959199
> *just see how well it runs for now but I plan on keeping it all OG. We are going to pull the engine and do a full clean up, probably powdercoat the inner fender wells, paint the block, freshen it up like new so whe you open the hood it looks tits.
> *


People still say this?


----------



## Austin Ace

Only Skim!!!! :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 24 2008, 06:57 AM~11960161
> *Only Skim!!!! :0
> *


LOL, listen to beastie boys or Run DMC when you're at school chillin with the homies, then break out the Hand Williams Jr. when it's time to dally-up


----------



## racerboy

nice wagon skim. been lookin for a 61 or 63 myself..


----------



## Reyna Bros

Looking good Skim, I like the OG rod look!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 10:56 PM~11959208
> *This is why I wanted the 63 wagon you sold to bert!
> *


yea i was out there lookin at the 63 wagon today thinkin i need to find some CLR and see what happened. transport fially supposed to pick the 63 up for him on monday

i just got a 62 wagon but no where as nice as yours


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 24 2008, 10:59 PM~11968666
> *yea i was out there lookin at the 63 wagon today thinkin i need to find some CLR and see what happened. transport fially supposed to pick the 63 up for him on monday
> 
> i just got a 62 wagon but no where as nice as yours
> *



got it picked up for cheap and didnt even get a thank you from your buddy


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 07:45 AM~11969753
> *got it picked up for cheap and didnt even get a thank you from your buddy
> *


yea i heard. it was $300 less then what i had found. i think the ticket is to go straight to the drivers and not the middle men that mark it up.

and thats your buddy lol but you should just tell him how it is some people are just that way


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looks like a solid project Skim!!! Nice find...


----------



## grandson




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

The Wagon is good, but will be alot better with these at every corner.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 25 2008, 10:04 PM~11972827
> *The Wagon is good, but will be alot better with these at every corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 25 2008, 07:04 PM~11972827
> *The Wagon is good, but will be alot better with these at every corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

:0 
I aint big bank rollin like that but I have been getting the itch to do the 22 in the rear and 20 up front with the Coy's 5 spoke, polished lip and charcoal grey centers but I might red oxide the centers to match the rest of the car. :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

The Coys are hot too, I had thought about coys and air ride on the 64. I had some bad times with wires on my 96 lincoln continental.


----------



## Chevy210

nice wagon homie


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

good find, Skim... we got an old cat up here with lots of impalas and other classics just rotting in a yard.... been tryin to buy shit off of him for years but he wont give it up...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 11:02 AM~11975159
> *:0
> I aint big bank rollin like that but I have been getting the itch to do the 22 in the rear and 20 up front with the Coy's 5 spoke, polished lip and charcoal grey centers but I might red oxide the centers to match the rest of the car. :cheesy:
> *


B.S. 

Cop these Specialties jointz...


----------



## Impslap

What size and offset Coys would you use? I'm thinking of picking up a set to throw on for the hot rod shows, but not sure which sizes to go with.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

WOW......THAT IS GONNA BE NICE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by medici78_@Oct 26 2008, 03:48 PM~11976615
> *What size and offset Coys would you use? I'm thinking of picking up a set to throw on for the hot rod shows, but not sure which sizes to go with.
> *


4.5 front 5.5 rear


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 10:02 AM~11975159
> *:0
> I aint big bank rollin like that but I have been getting the itch to do the 22 in the rear and 20 up front with the Coy's 5 spoke, polished lip and charcoal grey centers but I might red oxide the centers to match the rest of the car.  :cheesy:
> *


That could look pretty sweet. Can't say too many people would have the balls to do that to such a nicely finished wheel. I think your and the right track.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by medici78_@Oct 26 2008, 01:48 PM~11976615
> *What size and offset Coys would you use? I'm thinking of picking up a set to throw on for the hot rod shows, but not sure which sizes to go with.
> *


22 x 9 in the rear with a 20 x 8.5 front like these but the centers wont be chrome.


----------



## Skim

dark centers


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 08:15 PM~11980044
> *22 x 9 in the rear with a 20 x 8.5 front like these but the centers wont be chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

Ordered the new headliner and red carpet kit for it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2008, 10:28 AM~12003985
> *Ordered the new headliner and red carpet kit for it.
> *


 :0 you cant hide money :biggrin:


----------



## Reyna Bros




----------



## Reyna Bros




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Reyna Bros_@Oct 29 2008, 11:44 AM~12005760
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

Got some parts for the wagon from the junkyard by my house yesterday. Me, El Pintor and BThompsonTX went and got a few things from the junk yard. 
9 passenger seat, rear glass and a wagon trunk floor to replace mine that is rusted out because the back glass was shattered.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 07:57 PM~12020646
> *Got some parts for the wagon from the junkyard by my house yesterday. Me, El Pintor and BThompsonTX went and got a few things from the junk yard.
> 9 passenger seat, rear glass and a wagon trunk floor to replace mine that is rusted out because the back glass was shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you get a deal on those? you came up on the wagon trunk floor they hard to get in decent shape


----------



## wired61

nice lil side project.....gonna look good im sure...congrats on the find,and good luck on the build


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 30 2008, 08:12 PM~12020857
> * you came up on the wagon trunk floor they hard to get in decent shape
> *


Yup


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 10:55 PM~11959199
> *just see how well it runs for now but I plan on keeping it all OG. We are going to pull the engine and do a full clean up, probably powdercoat the inner fender wells, paint the block, freshen it up like new so whe you open the hood it looks tits.
> *


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11945891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At the Home Depot you can do it we can help!


----------



## midwest_swang

Hey Skim I just picked up a 62 Wagon that could be this ones twin but with blue guts :0 Runs and drives like a dream but is a typical rusty midwest car. Im just gonna flat black it with hot rod black and drive it daily


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 30 2008, 10:38 PM~12022070
> *Hey Skim I just picked up a 62 Wagon that could be this ones twin but with blue guts  :0 Runs and drives like a dream but is a typical rusty midwest car. Im just gonna flat black it with hot rod black and drive it daily
> *


you have any pics?


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 08:57 PM~12020646
> *Got some parts for the wagon from the junkyard by my house yesterday. Me, El Pintor and BThompsonTX went and got a few things from the junk yard.
> 9 passenger seat, rear glass and a wagon trunk floor to replace mine that is rusted out because the back glass was shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did that junkyard have a wagon trunk floor for a 63. I need one


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Did you cut that trunk pan out with a grinder?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster+Oct 31 2008, 05:11 AM~12023260-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did that junkyard have a wagon trunk floor for a 63.  I need one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that one was a 64 but they have a 63 wagon with a decent trunk pan it had a big dent in the bottom and a rust hole the size or a golf ball in the corner but worth using.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Oct 31 2008, 07:10 AM~12023479
> *Did you cut that trunk pan out with a grinder?
> *


they used a sawzall and a chop saw on the back then he broke out the torch to cut through the body mount bolt.


----------



## hotstuff5964

this topic trips me out every time i see it


patina is one letter away from my last name :0


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 10:48 PM~12022208
> *you have any pics?
> *


got one on my cell phone tried to post it but for some reason it wont come up on my email. Pm me a cell number I will send it to ya  I may decide to sell her cause im still tryin to dig out of this damn money pit im in clear title runs and drives


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## midwest_swang




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 1 2008, 09:31 PM~12035323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 1 2008, 07:31 PM~12035323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I would scrub that rust stain off and roll it as is.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 11:35 PM~12036824
> *man I would scrub that rust stain off and roll it as is.
> *


Which rust stain? :roflmao:


----------



## D_I_G

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 23 2008, 06:17 AM~11949449-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WAGON YOU NEED TO FIND THE LUGAGGE RACK FOR THE TOP IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 06:23 AM~11949489
> *I know, The OG correct racks cost a grip!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 08:03 AM~11950143
> *THERE WAS ONE ON EBAY MONTHS BACK........... :yessad:
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-1963-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


Here is a newly posted one. 
NOS so it'll probably be a grip.

Good luck Homie!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by D_I_G_@Nov 3 2008, 07:20 PM~12050399
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-1963-1...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Here is a newly posted one.
> NOS so it'll probably be a grip.
> 
> Good luck Homie!
> *


SKIM WILL PROBABLY GO FOR BROKE TRYING TO WIN THAT RACK.......


----------



## God's Son2

thats what i'm talking about, i did the same with my wagon; i buffed out the og paint and degreased the og interior and vaccumed it. i will paint it but i am keeping the interior. i get tired of seeing chrome and paint , chrome and paint.


----------



## mr6two

FUCKEN WAGONS ARE TUFF....


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 4 2008, 08:03 AM~12055302
> *SKIM WILL PROBABLY GO FOR BROKE TRYING TO WIN THAT RACK.......
> *


That rack went for $1325


----------



## Skim

I just got back from Phoenix. picked up a set floor pans for the wagon also got all of the valves and 2 viar compressors for the airbag set up all I need now is an air tank. Im debating on buying an air tank or just getting a nitrogen bottle and going that route.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Nov 10 2008, 11:23 PM~12119562
> *That rack went for $1325
> *


  :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice ride coming out sweet


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2008, 10:40 PM~12120768
> *I just got back from Phoenix. picked up a set floor pans for the wagon also got all of the valves and 2 viar compressors for the airbag set up all I need now is an air tank. Im debating on buying an air tank or just getting a nitrogen bottle and going that route.
> *


I would go with both. Have a bottle for every day use and the compressors and a tank for back up. When you run out of air you run out. I can't tell you how many homies I have had to rescue because they ran out of air. My .02


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Fab a tank out of some VW hub caps


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 11 2008, 01:53 PM~12124045
> *Fab a tank out of some VW hub caps
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

While I was in Phoenix last weekend I found a complete solid as hell floor pan on phoenix craigslist for $75 so Im going to replace the one in the wagon with this one. Since its already drilled out it should go in pretty easily.


----------



## ROBERTO G

damn you fucken find everything


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:36 PM~12129581
> *damn you fucken find everything
> *


 :0 
constant grindage


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 30 2008, 08:57 PM~12020646
> *Got some parts for the wagon from the junkyard by my house yesterday. Me, El Pintor and BThompsonTX went and got a few things from the junk yard.
> 9 passenger seat, rear glass and a wagon trunk floor to replace mine that is rusted out because the back glass was shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does that junk yard have a 65-70 impala?

let me know i need parts

:uh: and clean your inbox


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 10:40 PM~12129629
> *does that junk yard have a 65-70 impala?
> 
> let me know i need parts
> 
> :uh:  and clean your butt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 11 2008, 08:55 PM~12129786
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 11 2008, 07:34 PM~12129564-->
> 
> 
> 
> While I was in Phoenix last weekend I found a complete solid as hell floor pan on phoenix craigslist for $75 so Im going to replace the one in the wagon with this one. Since its already drilled out it should go in pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats sweet! they already did all the hard work for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 07:36 PM~12129581
> *damn you fucken find everything
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lucky ass mofo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 07:37 PM~12129604
> *:0
> constant grindage
> *


junkyard hustle


----------



## Skim

yeah I gott figure out how to put that bitch in in one piece :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 09:32 PM~12130899
> *yeah I gott figure out how to put that bitch in  in one piece :0
> *


proble have to cut it in half or see if you can squeeze though the back gate and down


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 11 2008, 10:45 PM~12131107
> *proble have to cut it in half or see if you can squeeze though the back gate and down
> *


like a big ass carne asada taco de pala


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 10:23 PM~12131705
> *like a big ass carne asada taco de pala
> *


i just realized how funny what i said was lol


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2008, 12:23 AM~12131705
> *like a big ass carne asada taco de pala
> *


From Filiberto's!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

nice ! i completely missed out on this one till today


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2008, 08:34 PM~12129564
> *While I was in Phoenix last weekend I found a complete solid as hell floor pan on phoenix craigslist for $75 so Im going to replace the one in the wagon with this one. Since its already drilled out it should go in pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn u lucky :0 :0 :0


----------



## herrakani

Damn that will be a fine ride. I'm not sure about the wheels though, but still.


----------



## Skim

I got 5 days of.I plan to have the floor pans installed during this time. :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2008, 09:45 PM~12161229
> *I got 5 days of.I plan to have the floor pans installed during this time. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 wtf :0


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2008, 10:40 PM~12120768
> *I just got back from Phoenix. picked up a set floor pans for the wagon also got all of the valves and 2 viar compressors for the airbag set up all I need now is an air tank. Im debating on buying an air tank or just getting a nitrogen bottle and going that route.
> *


even if you go with nitrogen you still need the tank. cant just be coming straight out the bottle into the lines :0 :cheesy: 

well, i guess technically you could but i've never seen it done


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 14 2008, 11:22 PM~12162056
> *even if you go with nitrogen you still need the tank.  cant just be coming straight out the bottle into the lines  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> well, i guess technically you could but i've never seen it done
> *


what can you tell me about the aluminum air tanks vs. the steel or stainless. I had a steel tank in my 96 fleetwood it was okay but I've hear people say the aluminum tanks were better :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2008, 10:26 PM~12162101
> *what can you tell me about the aluminum air tanks vs. the steel or stainless. I had a steel tank in my 96 fleetwood it was okay but I've hear people say the aluminum tanks were better :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2008, 10:26 PM~12162101
> *what can you tell me about the aluminum air tanks vs. the steel or stainless. I had a steel tank in my 96 fleetwood it was okay but I've hear people say the aluminum tanks were better :dunno:
> *



ive never even seen the aluminum ones always been using the black steel ones. just stay away from the chrome ones they are seriously dangerous. i kinda got outta bags since my minitruck days are over although i plan to run them on my 68 when i get around to working on it.... im just really into the juice right now

have you considered running a york with a backup electric compressor? that i think is the best way to go you get high psi, fills the tank in like 30 seconds, no noise and no expensive nitrogen refills


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 15 2008, 01:25 PM~12165200
> *ive never even seen the aluminum ones always been using the black steel ones.  just stay away from the chrome ones they are seriously dangerous.  i kinda got outta bags since my minitruck days are over although i plan to run them on my 68 when i get around to working on it....  im just really into the juice right now
> 
> have you considered running a york with a backup electric compressor?  that i think is the best way to go you get high psi, fills the tank in like 30 seconds, no noise and no expensive nitrogen refills
> *


 :0 tell me more


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 07:40 PM~12173533
> *:0  tell me more
> *



i believe the ac compressor from a 70's lincoln towncar is in your future.


----------



## Skim

I started on replacing the floors today. Heres what I started with.


----------



## Skim

cutting out the old floors and drilling out the spot welds.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

here skim read this

http://www.airridetalk.com/tutorials/tutor...-on-demand.html


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## Skim

whole floor is completly removed. It started to get dark so I called it quits. The replacement floors will be fully welded in by tomorrow. I will post the pics tomorrow night.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 05:44 PM~12173564
> *cutting out the old floors and drilling out the spot welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


metal master!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 16 2008, 08:48 PM~12173586
> *metal master!!!!!
> *


NO, they in Houston homie, this is Krum. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 16 2008, 08:51 PM~12174670
> *NO, they in Houston homie, this is Krum.  :biggrin:
> *


Where its real out there on these streets :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 05:40 PM~12173533
> *:0  tell me more
> *


yorks are great! i have had a few of them they fill your tank super fast and are arent loud like electric ones. only thing is you have to keep them oiled or they will lock up. and sometimes when you dump the car it smells a little like oil but engine driven compressor is deffently the best.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 09:35 PM~12175260
> *Where its real out there on these streets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Been there.....


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 16 2008, 11:31 PM~12177513
> *yorks are great! i have had a few of them they fill your tank super fast and are arent loud like electric ones. only thing is you have to keep them oiled or they will lock up. and sometimes when you dump the car it smells a little like oil but engine driven compressor is deffently the best.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: i never knew that ....

ya skim there's tonnes of good info about yorks around the net and some on LIL basically you have to fab up some brackets and get a new fan pully with a extra slot for a v belt.. someone on here did a really nice job on one i think it was tuna sammitch?

the best place to get them is ebay there's a guy who re-builds them i think it's around $200 for a rebuilt 210 (the one you want) you can go the junkyard route but most of them are so beat down it's not worth it..

another thing worth mentioning is that off the york you gotta run a steel braided cable for the first 2 or 3 feet they get mad hot and will melt a normal air line ... there's also a few different types of fittings on the york and you want to research that a little too before you buy.

good luck brah :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

if you properly mount an air compressor they are fairly quiet.....nothing like a sanden or york EDC but electric comps can be quiet. 

If you're not gonna clown it then a couple electric comps will be fine.....fuck a Viair 480 dual pack is pretty fucking cheap....I think Rob from airassisted sells em for 380 shipped.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 17 2008, 09:34 AM~12178846
> *if you properly mount an air compressor they are fairly quiet.....nothing like a sanden or york EDC but electric comps can be quiet.
> 
> If you're not gonna clown it then a couple electric comps will be fine.....fuck a Viair 480 dual pack is pretty fucking cheap....I think Rob from airassisted sells em for 380 shipped.
> *


yeah I already have a pair of the viar 380's new in the box. I wanted the 480 C's thats what I had before but I got the homie hook up so Im not complaining.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 16 2008, 07:45 PM~12173570
> *here skim read this
> 
> http://www.airridetalk.com/tutorials/tutor...-on-demand.html
> *



any help?


----------



## Reyna Bros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 05:40 PM~12173533
> *:0  tell me more
> *


Well the aluminum vs steel tank is all about preference. I am runing 3-5 gal steel tanks with the york, and it is the best set up by far. I have used 12v compresors and they are okay ,but if you want a set up where you never have to worry about runing out of air or over working your compressor go with the york. Of course like your engine you check your oil level on the york from time to time and other that that, your done. The yorks can take a beating and not have any issues. If you decide to go that route, call me Skim, because the fittings and the lines you have to get from people that know that application, trust me on that. I also have a quick disconect on one of my tanks to run an impact or air up a tire if I ever need to. Here is a list of vehicles that came with the york(most of the time) and some pics of my set up. Hope this helps. Also the good thing about the york you can rebuild them cheap! They also make kits to bolt right up to a SBC, so I think it would be real easy for tha Skimist to make it work.  



















**** York Compressor Listing ****

AUDI, 100LS, 77-76, York Tube O-Ring RHS
FORD, Bronco (Factory Air), 81-78, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Bronco (Dealer Air), 83-78, York Flange RHS
FORD, Country Squire (Dealer Air), 84-75, York Flange RHS
FORD, Crown Victoria, LTD Full Size (Dealer Air), 84-75, York Flange RHS
FORD, E Series Van (Factory Air), 82-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, E Series Van (Dealer Air), 85-76, York Flange RHS
FORD, F Series Pickup F150-F350 (Factory Air), 81-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, F Series Pickup F150-F350 (Dealer Air), 85-80, York Flange RHS
FORD, Fairmont (Factory Air), 82-79, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Fairmont (Dealer Air), 83-79, York Flange RHS
FORD, Granada (Factory Air), 82-80, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Granada (Dealer Air), 82-76, York Flange RHS
FORD, LTD II (Dealer Air), 84-83, York Flange RHS
FORD, Maverick (Factory Air), 77-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Maverick (Dealer Air), 77-76, York Flange RHS
FORD, Mustang (Factory Air), 81-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Mustang (Dealer Air), 84-79, York Flange RHS
FORD, Pinto (Factory Air), 80-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Pinto (Dealer Air), 80-76, York Flange RHS
FORD, Ranger (Dealer Air), 84-83, York Flange RHS
FORD, Thunderbird (Factory Air), 82-77, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Thunderbird (Dealer Air), 88-80, York Flange RHS
FORD, Torino (Factory Air), 76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
FORD, Torino (Dealer Air), 76, York Flange RHS
JEEP, Cherokee, 83-76, York Tube O-Ring RHS
JEEP, Cherokee, 83-76, York Flange RHS
JEEP, Comanche, 88-86, York Tube O-Ring RHS
JEEP, Grand Wagoneer, 91-84, York Tube O-Ring RHS
JEEP, Wagoneer, 83-76, York Tube O-Ring RHS
MERCURY, Bobcat (Factory Air), 80-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
MERCURY, Bobcat (Delear Air), 80-76, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Capri (Factory Air), 82-79, York Tube O-Ring LHS
MERCURY, Capri (Dealer Air), 84-79, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Colony Park (Dealer Air), 84-80, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Comet (Factory Air), 77-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
MERCURY, Comet (Dealer Air), 77-76, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Cougar (Factory Air), 82-76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
MERCURY, Cougar (Dealer Air), 82-76, York Flange RHS 
MERCURY, Grand Marquis (Dealer Air), 84-83, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Marquis - Full Size (Dealer Air), 82-80, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Marquis - Mid Size (Dealer Air), 84-83, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Monarch (Factory Air), 80, York Tube O-Ring LHS
MERCURY, Monarch (Dealer Air), 80-76, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Montego (Factory Air), 76, York Tube O-Ring LHS
MERCURY, Montego (Dealer Air), 76, York Flange RHS
MERCURY, Zephyr (Factory Air), 82-78, York Tube O-Ring LHS
MERCURY, Zephyr (Dealer Air), 83-78, York Flange RHS
PORSCHE, 911, 83-78, York Flattop RHS
PORSCHE, 914, 76-73, York Flattop RHS
PORSCHE, 930, 79-77, York Flattop RHS
VOLVO, 240 Series, 84-75, York Flange RHS

Everything I listed just means that that vehicle "COULD" have the Compressor that is listed. It doesn't mean it has to have it. I seen several models of cars that had 3 differnt types of compressor for the same year. Also, I did notice that there was a lot of newer vehicles not listed on that website. Hence the idea in this type of list is so when you go to the wrecking yard to find a compressor you know the vehicle to focus on. It would be nice to have a 100% list but I don't think thats even possible.


----------



## grandson

^ good info big dog


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I had a York 209 on this bitch. You can see it in there somewhere.
An old school Chevy V8 is pretty easy to make brackets for, especially if it has the accy boltholes in the heads.

If you decide to run one, hit me up and I'll walk you through how they work and shit.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i believe "Mark" on here knows a think about yorks too. just remember to find out the direction the pulley is turning, so you dont put the breather on the wrong side!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 17 2008, 06:10 PM~12182338
> *i believe "Mark" on here knows a think about yorks too.  just remember to find out the direction the pulley is turning, so you dont put the breather on the wrong side!
> *


Mark is good for, how to kill a york, but I am certain after all these years of frying them he's got them to the point of being bullet proof. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Man thanks for all the info guys. Thats strange I never evn heard of that shit before.


----------



## Skim

so today the floor went in.










only way to make it fit in the car was to cut it in half side to side. Did it this way in order to look seamless from underneath. Cut it right at the main cross brace.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

all OG floors for an OG ass car. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Also Brian was over so he helped out and replaced the rear window that was shattered.



















the base of the new window was rotted out so i used the base off the broken window and since the rubber seal was toast, we used a razorblade and cut a strip of an old innertube, laid it down inside the chrome base, bloted the chrome frame back together and trimmed off the excess rubber seal and it worked like tittys.


----------



## Skim

took apart the gate to get the window out and clean out all the dirt.



















done....


----------



## Skim

Also after these pics were taken we installed the optional 3rd row seat that came from the salvage yard by my house. I will post those pics tomorrow. Eventually this will hit the upholstery shop as soon as i fix a couple broken springs. Its gonna have to come back out to weld in the trunk pan but Brian wanted to see how it mounts. The suspense was killing him lol. :biggrin: 










Also, we fired it up for the first time since bringing it to my house. A little gas in the carb and a battery and that bitch fired right the fuck up. Tomorrow we are going to change the plugs, wires, do the brakes, wheel cylinders etc.


----------



## Skim

I still have to replace the wagon only trunk pan. That back window being broken all those years meant hell for the trunk pan.










but I have the remedy for that. This is next.


----------



## Skim

I think we are going to start bagging it tomorrow since its gonna be up on jack stands anyways. Its the Airide Technologies kit so its all 'bolt on' so it shouldnt take long to install. Still have yet to order the 22's and 20's for it. Thats last.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 09:59 PM~12185441
> *Man thanks for all the info guys. Thats strange I never evn heard of that shit before.
> *



hope my contribution was helpful


----------



## DUVAL

HOW ARE THE GUTTERS ON TOP...I CHECKED OUT A 63 WAGON A MONTH AGO AND IT NEEDED TO MUCH WORK..IT HAD THE OG MOTOR IN IT AND STILL STARTED UP AND DROVE FOR THE BAD SHAPE IT WAS IN..1500.00 WAS A GOOD PRICE BUT NOT FOR ME


----------



## redrum702

:biggrin: NICE JOB THATS WAGON GONNA BE SICK NICE BUILD UP


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 17 2008, 11:13 PM~12186987
> *hope my contribution was helpful
> *


  yep yep!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 11:14 PM~12187002
> *HOW ARE THE GUTTERS ON TOP...I CHECKED OUT A 63 WAGON A MONTH AGO AND IT NEEDED TO MUCH WORK..IT HAD THE OG MOTOR IN IT AND STILL STARTED UP AND DROVE FOR THE BAD SHAPE IT WAS IN..1500.00 WAS A GOOD PRICE BUT NOT FOR ME
> *


not too bad actually, its a little flaky underneath the passenger side chrome over the rear side window rain gutter about 6" long but you cant see it unless you look up under that little slit but when I slam the door I hear the rust wheaties falling out lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 09:52 PM~12186772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good :thumbsup: did you not por15 the shit out of everything like ya did hell bent?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 17 2008, 11:57 PM~12187422
> *lookin good  :thumbsup:  did you not por15 the shit out of everything like ya did hell bent?
> *


hell no. :cheesy: total opposites :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 11:18 PM~12187621
> *hell no. :cheesy:  total opposites :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 12:16 AM~12187037
> *  yep yep!
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Douk




----------



## BackBump61

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-61-64-...A1%7C240%3A1318
power windows


----------



## Texas Massacre

looking good Skim!


----------



## Coca Pearl

NICE WORK ON THE WAGON..........


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 11:12 PM~12186969
> *I think we are going to start bagging it tomorrow since its gonna be up on jack stands anyways. Its the Airide Technologies kit so its all 'bolt on' so it shouldnt take long to install. Still have yet to order the 22's and 20's for it. Thats last.
> *


Oh Sanpo!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 12:19 AM~12187081
> *not too bad actually, its a little flaky underneath the passenger side chrome over the rear side window rain gutter about 6" long but you cant see it unless you look up under that little slit but when I slam the door I hear the rust wheaties falling out lol
> *


I LUV THE CAR BRO ......DON'T FORGET ABT UR 61 SHE'LL NEED LUV TOO


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 11:53 PM~12186785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all OG floors for an OG ass car.  :cheesy:
> *


SUp Skim, The Patina is coming up quick. You sure make it look easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Padilla 505

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

:0 :0 :0


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2008, 01:29 PM~12201245
> *SUp Skim,  The Patina is coming up quick. You sure make it look easy.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2  :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX




----------



## EXCANDALOW

do you know if the rear step pads off a 61 wagon fit a 62...?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 21 2008, 03:14 PM~12222581
> *do you  know if the rear step pads off a 61 wagon fit a  62...?
> *


I dont think they will because the bumper has a very different shape where they mount between a 61 and 62. I need some for a 62 if you have some.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...light=roof+rack


----------



## EXCANDALOW

have some 61s


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I pissed on the side of this car last night....


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## Skim

Where did u find that pic of smootys wagon :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 03:30 AM~12233985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hott


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2008, 09:32 AM~12234515
> *thats hott
> *



x2


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 07:26 AM~12234435
> *Where did u find that pic of smootys wagon :0
> *


in the air suspension part of this forum.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=236710&st=180


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 09:26 AM~12234435
> *Where did u find that pic of smootys wagon :0
> *


Smooty gone be mad


----------



## Groc006

Love to see some love for the wagons, can wait to see yours parked in the weeds on them rims. reading your topic makes me wanna do something with mine..... :cheesy: 

We need to start a national wagon club :biggrin50-60 only) :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 24 2008, 08:17 PM~12247345
> *Love to see some love for the wagons, can wait to see yours parked in the weeds on them rims. reading your topic makes me wanna do something with mine..... :cheesy:
> 
> We need to start a national wagon club :biggrin50-60 only)  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: that means skim wont be in the club since he has a 62 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 24 2008, 09:17 PM~12247345
> *Love to see some love for the wagons, can wait to see yours parked in the weeds on them rims. reading your topic makes me wanna do something with mine..... :cheesy:
> 
> We need to start a national wagon club :biggrin50-60 only)  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: my 83 malibu wont see you at the Elite Club where it will be parked :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:25 PM~12247462
> *:uh:  that means skim wont be in the club since he has a 62  :0
> *


Ok im sorry i forgot to put the * 's *after the 50's-60's
gees you guys are brutal :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 24 2008, 10:58 PM~12247830
> *:uh:  my 83 malibu wont see you at the Elite Club where it will be parked :biggrin:
> *


good for you


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 02:30 AM~12233985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I'd love to have a rod just like that.


----------



## Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 01:46 AM~12233540
> *I pissed on the side of this car last night....
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2008, 01:23 PM~12274920
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 27 2008, 11:59 PM~12278574
> *:buttkick:
> *


TRUE STORY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 27 2008, 09:10 AM~12273503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 21 2008, 01:21 PM~12221708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: 
looks too mutch like








:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 11:19 PM~12278716
> *wtf :uh:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## BThompsonTX

You need to buy this from me and put it in the wagon! I need to make room for my new stroker 409.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 AM~12292255
> *You need to buy this from me and put it in the wagon!  I need to make room for my new stroker 409.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 what is that?

where do you buy that testing machine?
what all does it do?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 30 2008, 01:06 AM~12292265
> *:0  what is that?
> 
> where do you buy that testing machine?
> what all does it do?
> *



the engine is a 327 built up to 425 HP. I just finished building the Engine Test Stand so I can break in my new 409 Stroker I am having built. The Engine Test stand is a self contained stand to run the engine on. the one I copied runs $3000.00 so I figured I could build my own fro a lot less!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 12:19 AM~12292380
> *the engine is a 327 built up to 425 HP.  I just finished building the Engine Test Stand so I can break in my new 409 Stroker I am having built.  The Engine Test stand is a self contained stand to run the engine on.  the one I copied runs $3000.00 so I figured I could build my own fro a lot less!
> *


  know it be cool it it told you how much hp it can give out. or does it do that alreayd? :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 30 2008, 01:23 AM~12292409
> *  know it be cool it it told you how much hp it can give out. or does it do that alreayd?  :0
> *



I wish it would do that!!! Gotta have it put on a dyno to get the HP.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 12:26 AM~12292443
> *I wish it would do that!!!  Gotta have it put on a dyno to get the HP.
> *


that will be fucken cool if there was a machine where you put in all the info about the engine,tranny, and car and it told you the hp. without everything being put together


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 30 2008, 01:28 AM~12292468
> *that will be fucken cool if there was a machine where you put in all the info about the engine,tranny, and car and it told you the hp. without everything being put together
> *


There is software available that you can use to determine the HP output of the engine. I prefer a dyno though. $500.00 and you know what it will do!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 AM~12292255
> *You need to buy this from me and put it in the wagon!  I need to make room for my new stroker 409.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when we putting that bitch in the wagon, oh and BTW why dont you show people the pic of the gauges in that metal box ol doc ass nicca "GREAT SCOTT!"


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 27 2008, 10:54 AM~12274214
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need those rear bumper steps and that rack :cheesy:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2008, 02:00 AM~12292678
> *when we putting that bitch in the wagon, oh and BTW why dont you show people the pic of the gauges in that metal box ol doc ass nicca "GREAT SCOTT!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh you mean that custom stainless steel control panel...OK, how is this!!!


----------



## Skim

Flux Capacitor


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2008, 02:17 AM~12292783
> *Flux Capacitor
> *


Don't get jealous now. It could be yours!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 01:20 AM~12292795
> *Don't get jealous now.  It could be yours!!!
> *


I know. I have a feeling this motor will be finding its way into the wagon very soon.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2008, 07:43 AM~12293364
> *I know. I have a feeling this motor will be finding its way into the wagon very soon.
> *


we could do it next week. When are you off work again?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 01:20 AM~12292795
> *Don't get jealous now.  It could be yours!!!
> *


This weekend.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 12:05 AM~12292255
> *You need to buy this from me and put it in the wagon!  I need to make room for my new stroker 409.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it for sale? Price?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 1 2008, 09:34 AM~12300561
> *Is it for sale? Price?
> *


I think Skim is going to get it.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 1 2008, 01:29 PM~12301967
> *I think Skim is going to get it.
> *


Wuts Poppin Brian?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 27 2008, 12:54 PM~12274214
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2008, 01:57 PM~12302169
> *Wuts Poppin Brian?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 02:05 AM~12292255
> *You need to buy this from me and put it in the wagon!  I need to make room for my new stroker 409.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 2 2008, 09:09 PM~12318717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna see whats pulling that! thats way to much time and money right there but :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 1 2008, 08:34 AM~12300561
> *Is it for sale? Price?
> *


 :0 

Thanks to Brian I have the new 327 thats going in the wagon. I owe him a big thanks for all that hes done helping me especially bringing his engine hoist and air tools that I dont have and helping me get the wagon going. Heres what we did yesterday.

Its time to yank out the old 327 and trans so the new one can go in.


----------



## Skim

The new 327 getting ready to go in the wagon. Brian can break down the specs on the engine since he had it built for his 62 Bubbletop before he got the 409.


----------



## Black86Cutty

What Kind Of Tranny Are You Gonna Run?


----------



## Skim

Started by taking off the whole front clip. I was always used to unbolting everything but he was like "fuck all that" :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 6 2008, 07:56 PM~12355437
> *What Kind Of Tranny Are You Gonna Run?
> *


turbo 350


----------



## Skim

the old 327. It still ran.


----------



## Skim

My new headliner came in so last night we started hanging it. We forgot the adhesive and the small staples for the air staple gun or it would have been in but it was so fuckin cold last night there was no way for us to stretch it properly to make it tight. for now its just hanging on the rods.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 06:59 PM~12355466
> *the old 327. It still ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it an og 62 dated 327?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 6 2008, 08:02 PM~12355485
> *is it an og 62 dated 327?
> *


yes its the OG motor. I gave it to Brian for a core though.


----------



## Skim

My red carpet kit arrived yesterday too so I will install that last.

On a good not, I finished the floors tonight. I had started on them a couple weeks ago but I didnt finish it. I made sure I finished them today. They are seam sealed now after I took these pics.


----------



## Skim

all kinds of shit all over the place in the shop but once the headliner is in I will have more room to work on the rag again.


----------



## Skim

after we pulled out the engine and trans, all of the frame and suspension is caked with grime. Im going to load the wagon up on the trailer and take it to the blasters to have him blast all that shit off. Next Im going to detail the firewall. I got a clean core support and inner wheel well because mine is pretty rusty. I plan to have all the wheel well tubs and radiator support poweder coated, clean up and paint the frame so the engine compartment looks like new when you open up the hood.
I also plan on installing the bags while the front clip is off.


----------



## Skim

I had all these parts chromed so once my new headliner is installed it will be bordered in chrome.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 08:55 PM~12355436
> *The new 327 getting ready to go in the wagon. Brian can break down the specs on the engine since he had it built for his 62 Bubbletop before he got the 409.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That one bad mo-fooo. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 08:10 PM~12355542
> *after we pulled out the engine and trans, all of the frame and suspension is caked with grime. Im going to load the wagon up on the trailer and take it to the blasters to have him blast all that shit off. Next Im going to detail the firewall. I got a clean core support and inner wheel well because mine is pretty rusty. I plan to have all the wheel well tubs and radiator support poweder coated, clean up and paint the frame so the engine compartment looks like new when you open up the hood.
> I also plan on installing the bags while the front clip is off.
> *


why dont you get a blaster and do it your self? you have a big as yard. you can also do it for other people and charge less than the "blaster" and make your money to get more projects :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

I know huh :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

all this shit goin on with these cars ,how the fuck do you find time to sleep.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn t bone, you a freak! people gonna think that cars a shit box, but its really a sleeper lol ka-razy.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2008, 09:38 PM~12355775
> *why dont you get a blaster and do it your self? you have a big as yard. you can also do it for other people and charge less than the "blaster" and make your money to get more projects  :cheesy:
> *



I keep asking him the same thing... I brought my pressure balster and blast cabinet over there 6 months ago and he still brings shit to get blasted..... I think it's time ofr me to learn him a lesson!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 06:16 PM~12355586
> *I had all these parts chromed so once my new headliner is installed it will be bordered in chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


better chrome something.. this recession shit is a muthafucka! :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 8 2008, 12:24 AM~12365641
> *TTT
> *


As soon as me and brian finish the headliner I will install the new molded carpet kit and I want to order a brand new front seat cover and enough material to upholster the 9 passenger rear seat. Im going to leave the backseat and door panels as is. 
Its more of a 'preservation' than a 'restoration'


----------



## grandson




----------



## wired61

:wave:








:wave:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 27 2008, 11:26 PM~12278785
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> looks too mutch like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


theres only one Holy Ghost :uh: yea, what he said :biggrin: lamron


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 01:19 AM~12292380
> *the engine is a 327 built up to 425 HP.  I just finished building the Engine Test Stand so I can break in my new 409 Stroker I am having built.  The Engine Test stand is a self contained stand to run the engine on.  the one I copied runs $3000.00 so I figured I could build my own fro a lot less!*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 30 2008, 02:20 AM~12292795
> *Don't get jealous now.  It could be yours!!!
> *


for alot less


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 07:16 PM~12355586
> *I had all these parts chromed so once my new headliner is installed it will be bordered in chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only the finest hustle


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 8 2008, 10:14 PM~12373433
> *for alot less
> *



The engine cost me almost 7000.00 to build, drove it for about 200 miles and then wrecked the car in July. The engine has been sitting in my garage ever since (of course turning it over by hand every week to protect the valve springs. The 3000.00 was for the engine test stand, which I built for about 800.00


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 9 2008, 02:30 AM~12375992
> *The engine cost me almost 7000.00 to build, drove it for about 200 miles and then wrecked the car in July.  The engine has been sitting in my garage ever since (of course turning it over by hand every week to protect the valve springs.  The 3000.00 was for the engine test stand, which I built for about 800.00
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=171703


----------



## Skim

He even made the stand collapsable like the OG one :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 10:06 PM~12355515
> *all kinds of shit all over the place in the shop but once the headliner is in I will have more room to work on the rag again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoa that door looks awfully close to hitting the Hell Bent. hno:


----------



## downsouthplaya

I love the progress on this wagon, especially that motor. Are you going to keep the twin edelbrocks? Couple of holleys would look good up there
.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 9 2008, 09:52 AM~12377776
> *Whoa that door looks awfully close to hitting the Hell Bent. hno:
> *


i hit it on accident already once :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 9 2008, 02:36 PM~12380382
> *I love the progress on this wagon, especially that motor. Are you going to keep the twin edelbrocks? Couple of holleys would look good up there
> .
> *


I think im gonna leave the edelbrocks since its already fine tuned with them.


----------



## Black86Cutty

Edelbrocks Are The Best Carbs To Go With


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 9 2008, 10:33 PM~12384496
> *Edelbrocks Are The Best Carbs To Go With
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I will not sell him that engine if he puts Holley's on it.


----------



## Black86Cutty

Damn Right, I Never Liked Holleys


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 9 2008, 11:13 PM~12385726
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I will not sell him that engine if he puts Holley's on it.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:30 AM~12375992
> *The engine cost me almost 7000.00 to build, drove it for about 200 miles and then wrecked the car in July.  The engine has been sitting in my garage ever since (of course turning it over by hand every week to protect the valve springs.  The 3000.00 was for the engine test stand, which I built for about 800.00
> *


thats what i was talking about, your engine stand for 800


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2008, 10:27 PM~12384418
> *i hit it on accident already once :uh:
> *


 i bet you were like s%^&!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 9 2008, 10:33 PM~12384496
> *Edelbrocks Are The Best Carbs To Go With
> *


na, rotini pasta is


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 6 2008, 09:05 PM~12355503-->
> 
> 
> 
> My red carpet kit arrived yesterday too so I will install that last.
> 
> On a good not, I finished the floors tonight. I had started on them a couple weeks ago but I didnt finish it. I made sure I finished them today. They are seam sealed now after I took these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn skim cut himself up a 63 or 64 4dr hard top , why you wanna waste a 4 dr like that for , hopefully you got more than that :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-wired61_@Dec 8 2008, 09:05 PM~12372564
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you noticed this how :biggrin: i was thinking the same thing and then saw you posted , you beat me to it


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 10 2008, 09:33 PM~12394802
> *damn skim cut himself up a 63 or 64 4dr hard top , why you wanna waste a 4 dr like that for , hopefully you got more than that  :biggrin: *




he got that pan off craigslist for like 75 bucks or somthing :0 




> *you noticed this how  :biggrin:  i was thinking the same thing and then saw you posted , you beat me to it
> *


haha,,,u turned me on to that


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:30 AM~12375992
> *The engine cost me almost 7000.00 to build, drove it for about 200 miles and then wrecked the car in July.  The engine has been sitting in my garage ever since (of course turning it over by hand every week to protect the valve springs.  The 3000.00 was for the engine test stand, which I built for about 800.00
> *



i have hydraulic lifters, but theres currently no oil in my motor, idk when im going to start it for the first time, will it be okay sitting how it is? i know some of the lifters are compressed as they do not have oil in them.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 10 2008, 09:42 PM~12394922
> *he got that pan off craigslist for like 75 bucks or somthing :0
> haha,,,u turned me on to that
> *


lol, how much for those :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 10 2008, 08:48 PM~12395011
> *i have hydraulic lifters, but theres currently no oil in my motor, idk when im going to start it for the first time, will it be okay sitting how it is? i know some of the lifters are compressed as they do not have oil in them.
> *


 You Should Be Ok, When The Time Comes To Start It, Pull The Distributor And Prime The Oil Pump That Way You Wont Have A Dry Start


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 10 2008, 10:48 PM~12395011
> *i have hydraulic lifters, but theres currently no oil in my motor, idk when im going to start it for the first time, will it be okay sitting how it is? i know some of the lifters are compressed as they do not have oil in them.
> *



You should turn it over by hand at least once a month. Even if you have hydraulic lifters. The valves are still open and the valve springs are compressed.


----------



## Austin Ace

BThompsonTX

You should turn it over by hand at least once a month. Even if you have hydraulic lifters. The valves are still open and the valve springs are compressed.

^^^^^I think he knows what he talkin bout!^^^^^^^


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 9 2008, 11:27 PM~12384418-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hit it on accident already once :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Dec 10 2008, 01:13 AM~12385726
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   I will not sell him that engine if he puts Holley's on it.
> *


Holleys are the biggest piece of shit carbs known to man. Nothing but trouble. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 11 2008, 03:10 AM~12397653
> *You should turn it over by hand at least once a month.  Even if you have hydraulic lifters.  The valves are still open and the valve springs are compressed.
> *


I think he shoud get one of those rotisseries that will slow turn the engine constantly. What do you think about that B?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 11 2008, 11:08 AM~12399120
> *I think he shoud get one of those rotisseries that will slow turn the engine constantly. What do you think about that B?
> *



What?? They have those available??? I wouldn't think it would work though. That constant turning of the engine at low revolutions would not produce oil presssure thereby causing more damage to the engine than not turning it at all..... It would be cool to make one though. you could even setup an external pump to the main oil galley to pump the oil it needed. Would be pretty awesome to have a show piece engine in my office turning all the time! But with my luck I would have an oil leak and the wife would go nuts!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 11 2008, 01:30 PM~12400394
> *What?? They have those available???  I wouldn't think it would work though.  That constant turning of the engine at low revolutions would not produce oil presssure thereby causing more damage to the engine than not turning it at all.....  It would be cool to make one though.  you could even setup an external pump to the main oil galley to pump the oil it needed.  Would be pretty awesome to have a show piece engine in my office turning all the time!  But with my luck I would have an oil leak and the wife would go nuts!!!
> *


i was just joking. it just seemed funny to have to constantly turn the engin everyday, thats why i thought it would be cool to have something that does it for you. if you decide to make it- name it after me :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 11 2008, 10:08 AM~12399120
> *I think he shoud get one of those rotisseries that will slow turn the engine constantly. What do you think about that B?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya

:twak: to all the holley haters, now back on topic, awesome wagon skim...


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 11 2008, 04:23 PM~12401901
> *i was just joking. it just seemed funny to have to constantly turn the engin everyday, thats why i thought it would be cool to have something that does it for you. if you decide to make it- name it after me :biggrin:
> *



I know, just thought I would take it a little further! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 11 2008, 06:43 PM~12403299
> *I know, just thought I would take it a little further!  :biggrin:
> *


like your avi :cheesy: is that a 62 bel-rare or 62 impala bubble?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 11 2008, 09:28 PM~12404863
> *like your avi :cheesy: is that a 62 bel-rare or 62 impala bubble?
> *


62 Impala SS with bubbletop conversion...totaled it 6 weeks after I got done.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 10 2008, 11:45 PM~12395755
> *You Should Be Ok, When The Time Comes To Start It, Pull The Distributor And Prime The Oil Pump That Way You Wont Have A Dry Start
> *


yea def in my number one prime directive, prime oil pump with electric drill going clock wise ( oldsmobile ) i cant get the fucking dipstick to stay in its mounting point, so i havent put oil in it yet.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 11 2008, 11:40 PM~12406304
> *62 Impala SS with bubbletop conversion...totaled it 6 weeks after I got done.
> *



you took the top off of a 61 and put it on a 62? im sorry to hear what happened to it tho


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2008, 09:42 AM~12398575
> *:uh:
> Holleys are the biggest piece of shit carbs known to man. Nothing but trouble. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> *



more than a rotchester?


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 11 2008, 11:08 PM~12407576
> *more than a rotchester?
> *


Rochesters Are Good Carbs Too, I Hvaent Had Any Trouble


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 12 2008, 01:38 AM~12407997
> *Rochesters Are Good Carbs Too, I Hvaent Had Any Trouble
> *


lets hope i dont have any ither


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 12 2008, 12:06 AM~12407548
> *you took the top off of a 61 and put it on a 62? im sorry to hear what happened to it tho
> *


his OG roof was rusted out at the rain gutter so he found a 61 Pontiac bubbletop and grafted that shit on. Nice ass job. If it wasnt for that roof I would have told him to find another shell lol.

Sucks but he put a lot of work in that car but the rebirth is coming soon and its going to be 10 times better. 409, suspension upgrades. I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:tears:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 11 2008, 08:42 AM~12398575
> *:uh:
> Holleys are the biggest piece of shit carbs known to man. Nothing but trouble. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 02:12 AM~12408755
> *his OG roof was rusted out at the rain gutter so he found a 61 Pontiac bubbletop and grafted that shit on. Nice ass job. If it wasnt for that roof I would have told him to find another shell lol.
> 
> Sucks but he put a lot of work in that car but the rebirth is coming soon and its going to be 10 times better. 409, suspension upgrades. I cant wait to see it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does he still have the bubble?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 12 2008, 12:40 AM~12406304
> *62 Impala SS with bubbletop conversion...totaled it 6 weeks after I got done.
> *


6 weeks to rebuild it by yourself. NOW GET TO WORK!


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 11 2008, 11:40 PM~12406304
> *62 Impala SS with bubbletop conversion...totaled it 6 weeks after I got done.
> *


that sucks. do you have a project thread on the new one?


----------



## BThompsonTX

I do still have the bubbletop and will eventually get around to fixing it again. I have everything to put it back together, along with lots of new stuff going on it this time. I lost motivation to re-do it, but once my stroker 409 is done, I will probably get it back. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 13 2008, 02:21 AM~12418598
> *I do still have the bubbletop and will eventually get around to fixing it again.  I have everything to put it back together, along with lots of new stuff going on it this time.  I lost motivation to re-do it, but once my stroker 409 is done, I will probably get it back. :biggrin:
> *



if you dont mind my asking. what happened???


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 13 2008, 02:36 AM~12418686
> *if you dont mind my asking. what happened???
> *


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 02:12 AM~12408755
> *his OG roof was rusted out at the rain gutter so he found a 61 Pontiac bubbletop and grafted that shit on. Nice ass job. If it wasnt for that roof I would have told him to find another shell lol.
> 
> Sucks but he put a lot of work in that car but the rebirth is coming soon and its going to be 10 times better. 409, suspension upgrades. I cant wait to see it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: this pics are so depressing, takes a lot of heart to say fuck it lets rebuild
good luck on the rebuild homie from the top pics and the friends you keep I'm sure it 'll be million times better
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Well we got the front end steam cleaned. I will have some pics on both builds later today.


----------



## Skim

Brian broke out the steam pressure washer. We got in trouble over using that :uh:


----------



## Skim

got it clean though.


----------



## Skim

while he was using the pressure washer I went and took some pics. Since this place is just around the corner from me, I usually just pass by on my way home but theres some cool shit over there.

I want this grille guard for the wagon.


----------



## Skim

they do have a gang of Impalas over there


----------



## Skim

check out this shit. Notice anything odd?























































must have belonged to a midget :0


----------



## Skim

since it was warm we started on the headliner. Neither of us ever installed one before and brian stretched that shit like a mofo. I will post some pics after with all of the wrinkles smoothed out once I put the inside trim back on. I pick it up from the platers today.


----------



## Skim

headers and dual flowmasters or the new 327


----------



## Austin Ace

She's gonna rumble! Nice!


----------



## Elpintor

Looks like the patina is getting ready for that beast of a motor you guys are putting in. Working out in these cold weather today?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 15 2008, 09:12 AM~12433204
> *Looks like the patina is getting ready for that beast of a motor you guys are putting in. Working out in these cold weather today?
> *


man I think Im sick today I feel like shit but I have to go to the chrome shop in Dallas this morning.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 10:23 AM~12433283
> *man I think Im sick today I feel like shit but I have to go to the chrome shop in Dallas this morning.
> *


What time you going out to D-Town?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 15 2008, 09:35 AM~12433354
> *What time you going out to D-Town?
> *


here in a few :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77

Looks good big Skim.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 10:35 AM~12433359
> *here in a few :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 08:18 AM~12433003
> *while he was using the pressure washer I went and took some pics. Since this place is just around the corner from me, I usually just pass by on my way home but theres some cool shit over there.
> 
> I want this grille guard for the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn,,,more 61 and 62 than a mofo :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 09:13 AM~12432975
> *Brian broke out the steam pressure washer. We got in trouble over using that  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did y'all get into trouble?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

damn i should of hit that impala place , i need a hood


----------



## Skim

got all of the inner trim that goes around the headliner and on the tailgate back from the platers today.


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Nov 11 2008, 09:45 PM~12131946
> *From Filiberto's!!!!!
> *


Thats my name lol i didn't know i had a restuarant


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2008, 10:27 PM~12440741
> *Thats my name lol i didn't know i had a restuarant
> *


hell yeah all over Phoenix  I love that place. The next morning I call it Fillisquirtos


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 08:36 PM~12440876
> *hell yeah all over Phoenix   I love that place. The next morning I call it Fillisquirtos
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: wagon looks good homie keep up the good work


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2008, 10:27 PM~12440741
> *Thats my name lol i didn't know i had a restuarant
> *


damn hispanics, all their names end with berto :ugh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 15 2008, 09:03 PM~12441158
> *damn hispanics, all their names end with berto :ugh:
> *


true :0 :biggrin: maybe they like the way it rolls off the tongue :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2008, 11:16 PM~12441294
> *true :0 :biggrin: maybe they like the way it rolls off the tongue :dunno:
> *


my dads name is floriberto, sound pretty gay if you ask me




steam pressure washer? never heard of that :cheesy:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 08:21 AM~12433010
> *they do have a gang of Impalas over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have there no. i need a few bomb parts


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 15 2008, 09:23 PM~12441384
> *my dads name is floriberto, sound pretty gay if you ask me
> steam pressure washer? never heard of that  :cheesy:
> *


yeah it does there was this one dude his name was like ediberto :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2008, 11:33 PM~12441540
> *yeah it does there was this one dude his name was like ediberto :uh:
> *


There was this old man in town named Pedoberto but he got locked up for child molestation.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 01:38 AM~12442251
> *There was this old man in town named Pedoberto but he got locked up for child molestation.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 10:00 PM~12440364
> *got all of the inner trim that goes around the headliner and on the tailgate back from the platers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats the same treatment my 63 Long Roof needs.

Really like this build.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Dec 16 2008, 12:33 AM~12441540-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it does there was this one dude his name was like ediberto :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL . ..
> 
> I got a homie, his name is Ediberto...... but ****** in the hood call him Tim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 01:38 AM~12442251
> *There was this old man in town named Pedoberto but he got locked up for child molestation.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Dec 16 2008, 01:18 AM~12442539-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 16 2008, 07:12 AM~12443480
> *
> :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ghettoblaster_@Dec 16 2008, 07:10 AM~12443475
> *Thats the same treatment my 63 Long Roof needs.
> 
> Really like this build.
> *


Thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 15 2008, 10:38 PM~12442251-->
> 
> 
> 
> There was this old man in town named Pedoberto but he got locked up for child molestation.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: that was.........wow your comment left me speechless :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:12 AM~12443480
> *LOL . ..
> 
> I got a homie, his name is Ediberto......  but ****** in the hood call him Tim.
> :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Anyone Wanna Buy A 62 Impala Tissue Box?


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2008, 08:15 AM~12419331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how'd it happen?


----------



## DOUBLE-O

:yes:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 18 2008, 05:30 PM~12467726
> *how'd it happen?
> *


18 year old chick ran a red light sending a text message. I t-boned her.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

man that fuckin sucks


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 19 2008, 12:29 AM~12471899
> *18 year old chick ran a red light sending a text message.  I t-boned her.
> *



:tears:

im sorry man. i hope it works out for you.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 18 2008, 11:29 PM~12471899
> *18 year old chick.  I boned her.
> *


 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I love the look, similar to the latest trends in the truck scene


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 19 2008, 12:29 AM~12471899
> *18 year old chick ran a red light sending a text message.  I t-boned her.
> *


I hope you got tooken care of.... money wise...


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2008, 10:20 AM~12474440
> *I hope you got tooken care of.... money wise...
> *


Yep, I had it insured for 65k.


----------



## Austin Ace

Smart man!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 23 2008, 11:40 PM~11957861
> *It is an Impala :0
> 
> Air Ride Technologies complete bolt on bag set up. I got to get my compressors, tank, solenoids and valves here soon. Thanks to BthompsonTx for hooking that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just bought the same kit fir my 65


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 18 2008, 03:08 PM~12467514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Patina Hustle coming along nicely.... Keep up the good work.


----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 07:21 AM~12433010
> *they do have a gang of Impalas over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thats impala heaven


----------



## RawSixOneSS

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sambrutay

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 15 2008, 10:14 AM~12432984-->
> 
> 
> 
> got it clean though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 10:18 AM~12433003
> *while he was using the pressure washer I went and took some pics. Since this place is just around the corner from me, I usually just pass by on my way home but theres some cool shit over there.
> 
> I want this grille guard for the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 10:21 AM~12433010
> *they do have a gang of Impalas over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jealous!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

You got too much money and time Skim LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2008, 07:35 PM~12520173
> *You got too little money and a lot of time Skim LOL
> *


this car has been completely built thru hustle moves and trading. Im really not out a whole lot of money. The engine was the only real money I have into it. I actually made about $200 just for buying this car. I flipped this for that, traded these for those etc, you know how it goes (if you are on the grind.)


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2008, 06:38 PM~12520196
> *this car has been completely built thru hustle moves and trading. Im really not out a whole lot of money. The engine was the only real money I have into it. I actually made about $200 just for buying this car. I flipped this for that, traded these for those etc, you know how it goes (if you are on the grind.)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hustle moves


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 24 2008, 11:18 PM~12521921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  hustle moves
> *


real tock. I know you know about dat!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## DUVAL

MERRY XMAS BRO


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 25 2008, 05:31 PM~12525838
> *MERRY XMAS BRO
> *


same to u bro.


----------



## Skim

I got some more stuff back from the platers for the wagon. Not much but a few things for the engine compartment area. The cross bar that mounts above the core support. Hood hinges, motor mounts.


----------



## Skim

also finished installing the headliner today since it was finally warm enough outside.


----------



## Skim

Heres how the headliner looks now with all of the trim around the windows chrome plated.





































adds a little 50's touch with all that extra chrome since I didnt want to repaint it red


----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 06:19 PM~12526377
> *also finished installing the headliner today since it was finally warm enough outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good dude..so have u find the roof rack for a good price


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 07:21 PM~12526386
> *Heres how the headliner looks now with all of the trim around the windows chrome plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adds a little 50's touch with all that extra chrome since I didnt want to repaint it red
> *


looks real good but for some reason I'm not feeling the rear corners in chrome ( looks like it should be covered in headliner material ) it takes away from the window trim


----------



## my50

hey skim what are that years they interchangeable for the roof rack...i might found one for u...4 a good price


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by my50_@Dec 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12526478
> *hey skim what are that years they interchangeable for the roof rack...i might found one for u...4 a good price
> *


I have heard 61 and 62 are correct but Im not totally positive.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 25 2008, 07:28 PM~12526452
> *looks real good but for some reason I'm not feeling the rear corners  in chrome ( looks like it should be covered in headliner material ) it takes away from the window trim
> *


I see what youre sayin but fuck it, its all good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 05:40 PM~12526533
> *I have heard 61 and 62 are correct but Im not totally positive.
> *


I think you're right. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 05:21 PM~12526386
> *Heres how the headliner looks now with all of the trim around the windows chrome plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adds a little 50's touch with all that extra chrome since I didnt want to repaint it red
> *


I like the look........ different, and I think its very 50's also. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where's Seth been?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 10:41 PM~12527919
> *I see what youre sayin but fuck it, its all good to me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: btw head liner came out


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 06:17 PM~12526369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll take those :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 09:21 PM~12526386
> *Heres how the headliner looks now with all of the trim around the windows chrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That gold 61 is waiting on me.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 26 2008, 12:04 PM~12530508
> *Where's Seth been?
> *


 :0 SIXDONEFORLIFE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 26 2008, 12:42 PM~12530667
> *i'll take those  :biggrin:
> *


I have 3 sets of chrome 62 hood hinges :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

excuse my ignorance, but my friend blue tolde me that its bad to chrome hood springs because it weakens them, is that true? he said they'd snap off and shoot like a rocket... thats just what i heard though :dunno: nah mean?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 27 2008, 05:08 PM~12538168
> *excuse my ignorance, but my friend blue tolde me that its bad to chrome hood springs because it weakens them, is that true? he said they'd snap off and shoot like a rocket... thats just what i heard though :dunno: nah mean?
> *


lol, I guess hes never seen how fuckin thick those springs are not to mention 90 percent of lowriders have them.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 27 2008, 04:08 PM~12538168
> *excuse my ignorance, but my friend blue tolde me that its bad to chrome hood springs because it weakens them, is that true? he said they'd snap off and shoot like a rocket... thats just what i heard though :dunno: nah mean?
> *


Yeah Thats True Overtime They Get Weak, Theres Cars Out There With Something Holding The Hood Open


----------



## HARDLUCK88

sure would hate to have a chrome bullett :0


----------



## FLACO57

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2008, 09:47 PM~12527964
> *I like the look........ different, and I think its very 50's also.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 I DIG THE WAGON! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Damn how did i miss this build...Bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 03:45 PM~12594216
> *Yeah Thats True Overtime They Get Weak, Theres Cars Out There With Something Holding The Hood Open
> *


That must be from their springs already being worn out before they even hit the chrome tank. I have spoke to several chrome guys who all stated that the actual springs are made from hardened spring steel. The chroming process is not harsh enough to compromise the rating that those springs were made to take. You gotta figure, unless you buy brand new ones, most hood springs are almost 50 years old. That damage was already done from constant usage over the years, not chroming.
I have had disc brake calipers and all kinds of stuff chromed with rubber seals still inside and never have had a problem. They use black electrical tape over all of the bolt threads and if they can pull a long ass wire strand of nuts and bolts outta that tank and the glue on the electrical tape hasn't even melted off from chroming, I doubt if its gonna weaken them thick ass hood springs.


----------



## 64 Drop

lookin good bro ill get with u on those core parts real soon


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2009, 09:42 PM~12596337
> *That must be from their springs already being worn out before they even hit the chrome tank. I have spoke to several chrome guys who all stated that the actual springs are made from hardened spring steel. The chroming process is not harsh enough to compromise the rating that those springs were made to take. You gotta figure, unless you buy brand new ones, most hood springs are almost 50 years old. That damage was already done from constant usage over the years, not chroming.
> I have had disc brake calipers and all kinds of stuff chromed with rubber seals still inside and never have had a problem. They use black electrical tape over all of the bolt threads and if they can pull a long ass wire strand of nuts and bolts outta that tank and the glue on the electrical tape hasn't even melted off from chroming, I doubt if its gonna weaken them thick ass hood springs.
> *


If the polisher is an asshole he can overheat the spring steel and make it lose it's temper.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 04:45 PM~12594216
> *Yeah Thats True Overtime They Get Weak, Theres Cars Out There With Something Holding The Hood Open
> *


Last Minute Customs Has Some Real Nice Stainless Steel Springs...

http://www.lastminutecustoms.com/

Chrome Sometimes Starts Chipping Off The Hood Springs


----------



## Skim

Its goin down


----------



## Nevada51

Once again an awesome thread Skim, it might top El Trokito as my favorite build. Got any photo updates??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 6 2009, 02:17 PM~12622668
> *If the polisher is an asshole he can overheat the spring steel and make it lose it's temper.
> *


Wouldn't the buffing pad catch on fire before it got that hot :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 08:21 PM~12526386
> *Heres how the headliner looks now with all of the trim around the windows chrome plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adds a little 50's touch with all that extra chrome since I didnt want to repaint it red
> *


Is that your white truck?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 9 2009, 08:38 PM~12657017
> *Is that your white truck?
> *


:yes: that things tight........looks like he got the dent/holes fixed that the 18wheeler did when they backed into the side :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 08:27 AM~12536042
> *I have 3 sets of chrome 62 hood hinges :cheesy:
> *


hold a set for ya boi :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2008, 10:26 AM~12433027
> *since it was warm we started on the headliner. Neither of us ever installed one before and brian stretched that shit like a mofo. I will post some pics after with all of the wrinkles smoothed out once I put the inside trim back on. I pick it up from the platers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

All my rear side panel stuff was rusty so I got some more the other day and dropped it off at the powder coaters to get done up new in red.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 9 2009, 08:42 PM~12657058
> *:yes: that things tight........looks like he got the dent/holes fixed that the 18wheeler did when they backed into the side :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah I had to put 2 doors on that side. Insurance paid 2700, I found a nice pair already white on craiglist for $450, repainted the outsides, colorsanded and buffed and came up on a little mullah. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

got the rest of my pillar trim back from the platers.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

inside now looks like shit because I sent all the inside side wall stuff and tailgate panel to the powdercoaters.











I also dropped of the inner front fenderwells, core support to the powder coaters. Gloss black.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 08:16 PM~12665179
> *yeah I had to put 2 doors on that side. Insurance paid 2700, I found a nice pair already white on craiglist for $450, repainted the outsides, colorsanded and buffed and came up on a little mullah. :cheesy:
> *


thats what its all about :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 08:16 PM~12665179
> *yeah I had to put 2 doors on that side. Insurance paid 2700, I found a nice pair already white on craiglist for $450, repainted the outsides, colorsanded and buffed and came up on a little mullah. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice...cant beat that.... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, *ghettoblaster*

:wave:


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 10:08 PM~12666100
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, ghettoblaster
> 
> :wave:
> *


All that chrome trim is sweet for the inside. That is exactly what I want to do. I was wondering if they would be able to polish off all the texture. 

Lookin Good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Jan 11 2009, 10:35 AM~12669037
> *All that chrome trim is sweet for the inside.  That is exactly what I want to do.  I was wondering if they would be able to polish off all the texture.
> 
> Lookin Good
> *


All mine were smooth except the 2 pillars that still have the texture in the strip down the middle. Those used to be solid texture but I used the grinder and a flap disk (tiger tail disk) and ground them smooth myself before chroming them. I intentionally left the texture down the middle on purpose.


----------



## ghettoblaster

The texture down the center would look nice painted interior color.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

now this is patina.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12687227
> *For 3yr old ROLAND and his family
> :angel: He suffered 3rd degree burns on the back of his head and back
> Thomas saved his son by pullin his son roland out the car he also suffered burns to his face and hand as well as his wife, there 3 other children got out fine.
> His screen name on here is 2000Towncar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO FROM THE LOCAL NEWS
> 
> Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
> Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> 
> to PayPal Donations :    [email protected]
> 
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 09:16 PM~12665179
> *yeah I had to put 2 doors on that side. Insurance paid 2700, I found a nice pair already white on craiglist for $450, repainted the outsides, colorsanded and buffed and came up on a little mullah. :cheesy:
> *


Here is the wifey's tow pig. I almost get a nose bleed everytime I ride in it. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

WAGON IS COMING ALONG NICE SKIM........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what the hell is a "patina"?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 11:32 PM~12708220
> *what the hell is a "patina"?
> *



patina is the chemical reaction that makes those brass roofs turn that aquamarine green-ish color. the patina actually makes the metal last longer, but is also a generalization term for weathered surfaced like paint...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what kinda geek shit is that man? like we we know what that was!...skim...u done went howdy doody n'shit on us!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 01:36 AM~12710675
> *what kinda geek shit is that man? like we we know what that was!...skim...u done went howdy doody n'shit on us!
> *


I thought everyone learned about patinas in high school science? :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 10:32 PM~12708220
> *what the hell is a "patina"?
> *


Its a chick in school that Skim had a crush on. This wagon is in her memory...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2008, 07:38 PM~12520196
> *this car has been completely built thru hustle moves and trading. Im really not out a whole lot of money. The engine was the only real money I have into it. I actually made about $200 just for buying this car. I flipped this for that, traded these for those etc, you know how it goes (if you are on the grind.)
> *


so where do you find the time to work on it if you're constantly hustlin? The math doesn't add up Skim... What's the REAL secret ? 

If you ever held a seminar, I would attend.










:biggrin: J/K homie, keep up the excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 15 2009, 08:07 AM~12711090
> *Its a chick in school that Skim had a crush on. This wagon is in her memory...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 09:32 PM~12708220
> *what the hell is a "patina"?
> *


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

A bronze coin of the Han Dynasty - circa 1st century BC with green patina.Patina (ˈpa tə nə) is a film on the surface of bronze or similar metals, produced by oxidation over a long period, sheen on wooden furniture produced by age, wear and polishing, or any such acquired change of a surface through age and exposure. On metal, patina is a coating of various chemical compounds such as oxides or carbonates formed on the surface during exposure to the elements (weathering). Patina also refers to accumulated changes in surface texture and colour that result from normal use of an object such as a coin or a piece of furniture over time.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 10:32 PM~12708220
> *what the hell is a "patina"?
> *


in the classic car world Patina is known as OG paint or whats left of it. I like it when a car has the OG paint and its weatherd off and leaves a distinct look on it. It just shows that the car lasted all that time without getting shoved into a Maaco booth. When its all done it will be just as you see it but slammed with bags on the 20's. Unless I was to redo the whole car which right now wont happen, I would rather roll it with the OG paint and patina.

heres some examples of patina on some VW's. Theres a lot of slammed 69-72 Full size chevy trucks busting out like this lately.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

it all becomes clear!


----------



## God's Son2

COATED


----------



## Micah Johnstone

That wagon is sweeet,i got a 62 biscayne wagon not nearly as good of shape as that,but then again i am from canada hard to find near mint cars like that here.Mines a total frame off resto,will be bagged,rollin 18s and 20's fuel injected.I maybe in the need for some parts sounds like you got some pretty good resources,i may call on you if I have a tough time finding parts.
looking good
later.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Jan 15 2009, 11:34 PM~12719591
> *That wagon is sweeet,i got a 62 biscayne wagon not nearly as good of shape as that,but then again i am from canada hard to find near mint cars like that here.Mines a total frame off resto,will be bagged,rollin 18s and 20's fuel injected.I maybe in the need for some parts sounds like you got some pretty good resources,i may call on you if I have a tough time finding parts.
> looking good
> later.
> *


sweet, you got any pics :biggrin:


----------



## Micah Johnstone

As soon as i figure out how to post pics i will,I am some what new to this forum never posted any pics.
Are you gonna clear that wagon,that would keep the patina ness of it,as well as protect it.
later


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Jan 16 2009, 06:03 PM~12727375
> *As soon as i figure out how to post pics i will,I am some what new to this forum never posted any pics.
> Are you gonna clear that wagon,that would keep the patina ness of it,as well as protect it.
> later
> *


Use the


----------



## Skim

I got my 20" Coys yesterday. I bought them of my friend John who had them on his 61 Biscayne. He sold the car to a guy who wanted some 15" Torque thrusts instead :uh: so for a grand I got a brand new set of wheels and tires. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

heres a better pic of our "backyard" $109 ebay headliner install :0


----------



## Skim

Got my rebuilt Turbo 350 trans from Backbump61 the other day. Ready for the new 327


----------



## Skim

Now all I gotta do is start on the airbags. I got the Air Ride Technologies kit from Brian all I need is an airtank.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

nice, hows this thing coming uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 21 2009, 11:44 PM~12778727
> *nice, hows this thing coming uffin:
> *




Good man, Were gonna install the trans and hopefully the engine in it this weekend. I just had all the front wheel wells, core support powder coated glossy black and all of the metal shit that goes in the inside in the back area along the walls is getting powdercoated red. It originally came upholstered and covered in vinyl but I powdercoated it glossy red instead.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

id get it running and problem free before i start on the bags
dont want to many issuse at once


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 21 2009, 11:49 PM~12778793
> *id get it running and problem free before i start on the bags
> dont want to many issuse at once
> *


good point and thats what I was thinking of doing. Its gonna be a little easier doing it while the front clip is off.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 11:42 PM~12778702
> *Got my rebuilt Turbo 350 trans from Backbump61 the other day. Ready for the new 327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that motor stand really worth it? i have the one that just hold the end and rotates and was planning on getting that one since its more "safe". what do you think?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

you got good brackets you shouldnt have any problems bolting in bag brackets , hardest part is gonna be plumbing


----------



## lowdowndirty5975

Wow. Nice build.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2009, 11:51 PM~12778823
> *is that motor stand really worth it? i have the one that just hold the end and rotates and was planning on getting that one since its more "safe". what do you think?
> *


Thats just a cheap one from pep boys but it rolls good. I havent ever used another one.



> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Jan 21 2009, 11:52 PM~12778826-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got good brackets you shouldnt have any problems bolting  in bag brackets , hardest part is gonna be plumbing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah the kit has all the brackets. I bagged my big body so this should be just as easy if not easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdowndirty5975_@Jan 21 2009, 11:53 PM~12778844
> *Wow. Nice build.
> *



Thanks. I know its not gonna be all shiney and clean but it will be a lot of fun. So far its been fun not having to worry about it being perfect. I just want the inside to look good and the outside to have shiney mouldings and rechromed bumpers but the rest is staying as is. Old and faded. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOKS LIKE ITS COMING RIGHT ALONG SKIM ....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Pretty cool laid back little build, I'm diggin it


----------



## CHUCC

Lookin Good Skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 10:37 PM~12778636
> *I got my 20" Coys yesterday. I bought them of my friend John who had them on his 61 Biscayne. He sold the car to a guy who wanted some 15" Torque thrusts instead  :uh:  so for a grand I got a brand new set of wheels and tires. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm curious to see how it lays out with 20s up front. Are you planning on removing the wheelwells? I bagged my '63 (looking back, I should have done hydros) and was thinking of picking up a set of 20" Coys to run it "Low-rod" style for a bit, but everyone's telling me to run 18s up front.


----------



## wired61

Tony,,,just curious why u decided on powercoating the inside panels rather than paint? so it would last longer or ? car is looking good..what size tires are on those rims?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 22 2009, 11:10 AM~12781271
> *I'm curious to see how it lays out with 20s up front. Are you planning on removing the wheelwells? I  bagged my '63 (looking back, I should have done hydros) and was thinking of picking up a set of 20" Coys to run it "Low-rod" style for a bit, but everyone's telling me to run 18s up front.
> *


Yeah you can lay it out just fine with the front wheel wells but u would have to raise it ata turn or scrubs the tires.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 22 2009, 05:33 AM~12780241
> *Pretty cool laid back little build, I'm diggin it
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 22 2009, 11:21 AM~12781343
> *Tony,,,just curious why u decided on powercoating the inside panels rather than paint? so it would last longer or ? car is looking good..what size tires are on those rims?
> *


The powdercoating would just seem more durable especially since I plan to put parts in and out of the back plus the og ones came upholstered and the red vinyl was stitched on there. I didn't want to have to get thm upholstered only to get ripped.

The tires are 255x35x20's


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 22 2009, 10:10 AM~12781271
> *I'm curious to see how it lays out with 20s up front. Are you planning on removing the wheelwells? I  bagged my '63 (looking back, I should have done hydros) and was thinking of picking up a set of 20" Coys to run it "Low-rod" style for a bit, but everyone's telling me to run 18s up front.
> *


bad ass!!!!!


----------



## I Drag A55

Here ya go Skim... a little more patina?


----------



## certified g

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 15 2009, 03:19 AM~12710886-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everyone learned about patinas in high school science?  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope :cheesy: but i really wasn't into science more of a history guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 06:07 AM~12711090
> *Its a chick in school that Skim had a crush on. This wagon is in her memory...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 10:37 PM~12778636
> *I got my 20" Coys yesterday. I bought them of my friend John who had them on his 61 Biscayne. He sold the car to a guy who wanted some 15" Torque thrusts instead  :uh:  so for a grand I got a brand new set of wheels and tires. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that 61 is clean as hell and the wagon looks clean with those rims skim


----------



## Skim

Went to the big swap meet in ft worth this morning and scored me a Ron Davis aluminum radiator for the wagon with the hoses and billet end caps. I will post some pics tonight.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

IF YOU EVER GET TIRED OF THIS WAGON, LET ME KNOW :biggrin: CARS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Skim

Thanks man. Were getting ready to drop the new motor and trans in now!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2009, 06:41 PM~12796607
> *Thanks man. Were getting ready to drop the new motor and trans in now!
> *


Damn it isnt cold out there? Thats one thing i dont miss about living out there the damn cold and tornado season.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 23 2009, 07:41 PM~12796607-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Were getting ready to drop the new motor and trans in now!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy: SWEEEET HAVE FUN, AND AGAIN, LET ME KNOW IF YOU EVER GET TIRED OF HER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Jan 23 2009, 07:55 PM~12796730
> *Damn it isnt cold out there? Thats one thing i dont miss about living out there the damn cold and tornado season.
> *


ITS NEVER TO COLD TO WORK ON YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## God's Son2

what color do you plan on painting the wagon Skim? :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 23 2009, 07:13 PM~12797429
> *what color do you plan on painting the wagon Skim?  :uh:
> *


HE'S NOT GONNA PAINT IT JEW BOY.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 23 2009, 10:14 PM~12797438
> *HE'S NOT GONNA PAINT IT JEW BOY.
> *


i knew that, thats why i added the :uh: at the end, screwface.


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 08:29 PM~12787179
> *
> The tires are 255x35x20's
> *


20x8.5 all around?


----------



## Skim

Engine and trans are in. Dual flowmasters installed.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 12:37 AM~12799075
> *Engine and trans are in. Dual flowmasters installed.
> *


 :0 u know the deal :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 24 2009, 12:03 AM~12798812
> *20x8.5 all around?
> *


Yes but later on down the line I think im going with a 20x10 because ther is way more room I can get in there.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 12:49 AM~12799162
> *Yes but later on down the line I think im going with a 20x10 because ther is way more room I can get in there.
> *


 :0 wheeltubs and body drop :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 24 2009, 12:46 AM~12799143
> *:0 u know the deal  :0
> *


I know. I will as soon as we get done messing with it.

Just installed the new aluminum radiator on the powdercoated core support.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2009, 10:49 PM~12799162
> *Yes but later on down the line I think im going with a  20x10 because ther is way more room I can get in there.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 24 2009, 01:00 AM~12799236
> *:0  wheeltubs and body drop :dunno:
> *


not at all, theres no need to do all of that.


----------



## Skim

front fenderwells picked up from the powdercoaters along with my core support and a bunch of small shit.


----------



## Skim

unloaded the 4x4 off the trailer tonight in preperation for the new motor and trans.










brian getting everything ready for the motor to go in.


----------



## Skim

here we go...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C+Jan 23 2009, 07:55 PM~12796730-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it isnt cold out there? Thats one thing i dont miss about living out there the damn cold and tornado season.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 23 2009, 08:09 PM~12796848
> *ITS NEVER TO COLD TO WORK ON YOUR RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

motor and trans in.


----------



## Skim

dual flowmasters on.


----------



## Skim

running the lines for my gauges


----------



## Skim

everything bolted in.


----------



## Skim

My new radiator and hoses.


----------



## Skim

Brian bolting it on to the powder coated core support.





































turned out pretty good.


----------



## Skim

4 H Gang bitches. :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

still got a ways to go......


----------



## BThompsonTX

Bitch...Is this what you were doing while I was busting my ass???!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

:uh: yeah Im the certified photographer. Call me the ghetto Olin Mills muthafucka.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

I SEE YALL WAS WORKIN LATE LAST NIGHT, BUT WELL WORTH IT HUH, LOOKS BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 04:26 AM~12799910
> *4 H Gang bitches. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool. i'm putting a bunch of stickers on my wagon back window. i got a sublime, bob marley and a polo club sticker so far, its my alternative ride :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 24 2009, 08:47 AM~12800546
> *cool. i'm putting a bunch of stickers on my wagon back window. i got a sublime, bob marley and a polo club sticker so far, its my alternative ride :cheesy:
> *


I wasn't being serious. That's an old tin sign that was hanging up in the shop.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 12:23 PM~12801003
> *I wasn't being serious. That's an old tin sign that was hanging up in the shop.
> *


Do you collect those tin signs? I have a newer style tin Beechnut Chewing tobacco sign with an old ass looking barn on it. I think I have a few Zig Zag tin signs also with the zig zag man on them and they say "Slow Burning", if I don't have them I can get them. just hit me up.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some times I wish I would have picked up that 64 Belair Wagon this dude was giving me for $1,000. I passed on it like a dumb ass. :banghead:


----------



## downsouthplaya

get video of when you fire it up


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 24 2009, 12:28 PM~12801771
> *get video of when you fire it up
> *


good thinkin Ant...i was gonna say the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 23 2009, 07:20 PM~12797502
> *i knew that, thats why i added the  :uh:  at the end, screwface.
> *


OUCH!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 24 2009, 02:14 AM~12799870-->
> 
> 
> 
> here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey skim where did you get spark plug wire holders from so i can put some on mine before my wires melt :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 02:17 AM~12799879
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we used to have a stove like that


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

damn! :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

fuck i gotta get a wood stove going for my shop :0 hot lol


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 02:17 AM~12799879
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck i gotta get a wood stove going for my shop :0 hot lol


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 04:17 AM~12799879
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that log is a little big isnt it? lol


----------



## lone star

everything is big in texas


----------



## Guest




----------



## Skim

We started bagging the rear tonight.


----------



## Skim

dropped the tank today. Thankfully its still good.


----------



## Skim

I figured I might as well take care of that rusty spot on the front fender. I know it will only get worse so while its off the car might as well. Plus I blended it in to match.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

bam


----------



## Skim

also painted the red stripes back down the side mouldings like it came from the factory.


----------



## Skim

did both sides. Looks a lot better with the stripe back in the trim.


----------



## Skim

gotta say thanks again to brian for coming back over again today and hooking me up with the chrome brake booster!


----------



## Skim

and then we started bagging it but we had to modify the rear brackets because on a wagon, the frame is slightly different than a hard top and these rear upper bag brackets were for a hard top so we had to cut and reinforce the upper rear bag mounts to work on the wagon.
all was well until I ran out of welding wire. :uh:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

still got so much more shit to get for this pig. :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Yeah today I hope to have the floor pans completely finished. I have to weld up a hole where somebody once had a shifter. Then I can install my new red carpet kit.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 24 2009, 04:47 PM~12803197
> *hey skim where did you get spark plug wire holders from so i can put some on mine before my wires melt :0
> we used to have a stove like that
> *


you can get them here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEVY-PLUG-...emZ260343387437


----------



## Skim

Just picked up 2 more rolls of welding wire :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Tight. Ghettomad looking good.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 11:53 PM~12807214
> *gotta say thanks again to brian for coming back over again today and hooking me up with the chrome brake booster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I like that red stripe.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 02:57 AM~12807233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats going to look nice that low.


----------



## Loco 61

lookin Good Skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2009, 02:44 PM~12809707
> *Thats going to look nice that low.
> *


Thanks man. I can't wait to bust this thing out. My friend John is doing a 60 wagon OG green and patina on 20's that will bust out like mine. He's planning to lay rocker, super C notch in the rear and bagged. Im trying to convince him to start up his topic hopefully tonight.


----------



## KERRBSS

stop teaseing us with updates on the wagon (very nice by the way) you have 2 rags were curious about :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 25 2009, 06:52 PM~12810507
> *stop teaseing us with updates on the wagon (very nice by the way) you have 2 rags were curious about :biggrin:
> *


Speak fo' yo' self fool, ya need to get out that Detroit Locker room and start putting in some werk ya' self. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 25 2009, 04:52 PM~12810507
> *stop teaseing us with updates on the wagon (very nice by the way) you have 2 rags were curious about :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya but im really trying to get this car on the road soon and I promised myself to do hell bent last weekend and the wagon this weekend.
As long as im working on something im happy.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 12:57 AM~12807233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MAN LOOKS GOOD WITH THAT RED STRIPE !! YOU REDOING THE INTERIOR IN RED ALSO ?? *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 25 2009, 06:49 PM~12811315
> *MAN LOOKS GOOD WITH THAT RED STRIPE !! YOU REDOING THE INTERIOR IN RED ALSO ??
> *


yeah, the OG interior was pretty clean so for now I plan on leaving the seats and door panels as is. I am getting ready to put my new carpet kit in. I meant to put it in but I had some more holes to plug weld and I ran out of gas for my welder.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 25 2009, 04:52 PM~12810507
> * you have 2 rags were curious about :biggrin:
> *


oh you mean "Heaven Sent" formerly known as the Midwest Rag. :0 Its still just chillin waiting for its turn. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

daytime pic, better lighting....


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

last thing to do then the body will be done is weld in the trunk pan. This one was completely gone because there was no back window when I got it.










but the remedy is going in real soon.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

are you gonna run a fan off the crank?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 25 2009, 08:29 PM~12812191
> *are you gonna run a fan off the crank?
> *


no Im running electric fans that mount onto the radiator itself.


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 07:19 PM~12812094
> *yeah, the OG interior was pretty clean so for now I plan on leaving the seats and door panels as is. I am getting ready to put my new carpet kit in. I meant to put it in but I had some more holes to plug weld and I ran out of gas for my welder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i hpoe that trim parts carpet works out better for you than mine did. The carpet set i got from them was straight up garbage :thumbsdown:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 25 2009, 09:21 PM~12812815
> *Man i hpoe that trim parts carpet works out better for you than mine did. The carpet set i got from them was straight up garbage :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 25 2009, 09:21 PM~12812815
> *Man i hpoe that trim parts carpet works out better for you than mine did. The carpet set i got from them was straight up garbage :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 I hope so too then again Im building a swap meet special not a show car. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 25 2009, 02:43 PM~12809703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that red stripe.
> *


yep its the only shiney thing on the car. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

you should go ahead and throw some white paint on it, that bitch is hard.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 26 2009, 04:58 AM~12816142
> *you should go ahead and throw some white paint on it, that bitch is hard.
> *


:0 aw hell naaaaw! Then it wouldn't be the patina monster it is today!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 09:22 PM~12812122
> *oh you mean "Heaven Sent" formerly known as the Midwest Rag. :0 Its still just chillin waiting for its turn. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 09:22 PM~12812122
> *oh you mean "Heaven Sent" formerly known as the Midwest Rag. :0 Its still just chillin waiting for its turn. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SELL IT TO ME WILL HAVE THAT RAG FINISHED LESS THAN A YEAR TOPS LET ME GET OF HOLD OF THAT RIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

NICE WAGON AND NICE WHEELS.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 08:06 AM~12807884
> *Yeah today I hope to have the  floor pans completely finished. I have to weld up a hole where somebody once had a shifter. Then I can install my new red carpet kit.
> *


lookin good SKim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 26 2009, 08:26 AM~12816632
> *SELL IT TO ME WILL HAVE THAT RAG FINISHED LESS THAN A YEAR TOPS LET ME GET OF HOLD OF THAT RIDE. :biggrin:
> *


A year?! You better be a magician!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2009, 09:38 AM~12816686
> *A year?! You better be a magician!
> *


 ha ha really funny homie I have all the people I need to have this ride fixed quick money talks bullshit walks. So wuz up are you going to sell it to me or what i want to be just like you skim :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

just messing with you keep up the good work homie will find a rag top some where else :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

You'll find one soon. Just keep your eyes and ears open because they are still out there.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2009, 10:05 AM~12816823
> *You'll find one soon. Just keep your eyes and ears open because they are still out there.
> *


hno: :ugh:


----------



## grandson

just a thought but if you cleared the car the way it is with that "hot rod flat" clear it might look tight...


----------



## grandson

ps im SUPER fuckin jelous of this car it's gonna be a sweet little driver


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2009, 09:05 AM~12816823
> *You'll find one soon. Just keep your eyes and ears open because they are still out there.
> *


or he can just make one :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2009, 05:13 AM~12816208
> *:0 aw hell naaaaw! Then it wouldn't be the patina monster it is today!
> *


*IT LOOKS GOOD WITH THE OG PAINT !! *


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 09:24 PM~12813599
> *:0  I hope so too then again Im building a swap meet special not a show car. :biggrin:
> *


I have installed 5 sets of premolded carpets this being the 6 and i have to say it was the shitest. It looks good but the fit is pure garbage i had to cut the pre sewn heel pad off b/c the fit was so off it was half way under the front seat by the time i had the carpet fully installed. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 26 2009, 05:15 PM~12820459
> *IT LOOKS GOOD WITH THE OG PAINT !!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:29 PM~12804493
> *everything is big in texas
> *


i need a bank account in texas


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 02:46 AM~12807180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


after spot welding, what did you do to the rest of the patch to make it a solid line around?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 26 2009, 09:09 PM~12822883
> *after spot welding, what did you do to the rest of the patch to make it a solid line around?
> *


:dunno: I welded it.


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 26 2009, 10:09 PM~12822883
> *after spot welding, what did you do to the rest of the patch to make it a solid line around?
> *


I think what God's Son2 whants to know is how you finished your panel patch weld, by stitch welding all around or solid beat around.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

TTT FOR THAT PATINA RUSTLE!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 28 2009, 09:58 AM~12835532
> *I think what God's Son2 whants to know is how you finished your panel patch weld, by stitch welding all around or solid beat around.
> *


I stitch weld on panels and sheet metal to avoid warping it to hell.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2009, 03:59 PM~12838510
> *I stitch weld on panels and sheet metal to avoid warping it to hell.
> *


so you used the same size wire to spot and then follow through? what size wire is good for sheet metal/ body panels?


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 28 2009, 06:12 PM~12839865
> *so you used the same size wire to spot and then follow through? what size wire is good for sheet metal/ body panels?
> *


The thinner the better, 024 and space the stitch welds , give the metal time to cool of in between to avoid warping.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 28 2009, 07:30 PM~12840671
> *The thinner the better, 024  and space the stitch welds , give the metal time to cool of in between to avoid warping.
> *


so after you weld it up, then you grind it and then add putty? what kind of grinder? sorry for all the questions, but i might do this later on and i'm trying to educated quick


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 28 2009, 09:08 PM~12841710
> *so after you weld it up, then you grind it and then add putty? what kind of grinder? sorry for all the questions, but i might do this later on and i'm trying to educated quick
> *


I recomend 4 1/2 grinder with a 60 grit flap disk. You can still warp the thin sheet metal grinding, so take it easy and take your time.
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/bullet/It...20(Zirc-Type29)









:wave: 
Sup Skim, When can I stop by and see the progress on your project.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 28 2009, 10:16 PM~12842662
> *I recomend 4 1/2 grinder with a 60 grit flap disk.  You can still warp the thin sheet metal grinding, so take it easy and take your time.
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/bullet/It...20(Zirc-Type29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Sup  Skim, When can I stop by and see the progress on your project.
> *


thanks for all your help bro.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 28 2009, 06:30 PM~12840671
> *The thinner the better, 024  and space the stitch welds , give the metal time to cool of in between to avoid warping.
> *


bingo!


----------



## Skim

Just bought my disk brakes from CPP today. $349 with the 2" dropped spindles.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 01:37 AM~12845834
> *Just bought my disk brakes from CPP today. $349 with the 2" dropped spindles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats about the price of just the spindles for my dually


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 02:37 AM~12845834
> *Just bought my disk brakes from CPP today. $349 with the 2" dropped spindles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bought a set of those. They have some good stuff ,but they are a little pricey.


----------



## Skim

actually everything they had seemed pretty reasonable compared to a lot of the other disk brake kits that are out there now.


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 12:37 AM~12845834
> *Just bought my disk brakes from CPP today. $349 with the 2" dropped spindles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 02:37 AM~12845834
> *Just bought my disk brakes from CPP today. $349 with the 2" dropped spindles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do they come drilled out like that?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 24 2009, 03:23 AM~12799900
> *My new radiator and hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What Brand?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 29 2009, 11:35 AM~12847640
> *What Brand?
> *


BeCool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 03:37 AM~12845834
> *Just bought my disk brakes from CPP today. $349 with the 2" dropped spindles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cutthatbitch


----------



## Looney

commin along good :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 29 2009, 09:53 AM~12847187
> *do they come drilled out like that?
> *


Yes, slotted and drilled.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 08:22 PM~12812122
> *oh you mean "Heaven Sent" formerly known as the Midwest Rag. :0 Its still just chillin waiting for its turn. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

You need a new build up topic for this Ace rag also...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 29 2009, 08:12 PM~12853196
> *:0
> 
> You need a new build up topic for this Ace rag also...
> *


when the time is right. I gotta finish Hell Bent first :0


----------



## Skim

Rear disc brakes going on in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11945981
> *cleaning up the OG interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TONY, 
Texas is ruff on cars,,,,,,,
with the paint all burt from the sun,,,,,,how about calling it
"texas toast"?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 08:23 PM~12812133
> *daytime pic, better lighting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hopefully this thing can have some daytime pics outside on the ground real soon.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 09:07 PM~12862701
> *TONY,
> Texas is ruff on cars,,,,,,,
> with the paint all burt from the sun,,,,,,how about calling it
> "texas toast"?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Oh shit Perry you may be on to something!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 09:07 PM~12862701
> *TONY,
> Texas is ruff on cars,,,,,,,
> with the paint all burt from the sun,,,,,,how about calling it
> "texas toast"?
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

TEXAS TOAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68caprice

WAGONS TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 08:16 PM~12862774
> *TEXAS TOAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

x2


----------



## Skim

Texas Toast it is then. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2009, 11:13 PM~12863354
> *Texas Toast it is then. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 31 2009, 12:22 AM~12863428
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Of course outside of the Krum Diner.


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## HARDLUCK88

shouldn't that piece of toast have the virgin mary burned on it?


----------



## God's Son2

the PAINT JOB DOES LOOK LIKE BURNT TOAST, LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 07:16 PM~12862774
> *TEXAS TOAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Perfect Name :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 08:07 PM~12862701
> *TONY,
> Texas is ruff on cars,,,,,,,
> with the paint all burt from the sun,,,,,,how about calling it
> "texas toast"?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

*TT*exas*T*oast


----------



## Royalty

Nah *T*exas *T*oas*T*


----------



## Skim

got the rest of my rear interior panels yesterday. These will be dropped off to get powder coated red monday. All of the other ones are already getting done.


----------



## Skim

new carpet kit just loungin. It isnt glued down yet. Gota let it get warm so the folded wrinkles wear off. It appeared to be pretty good for $109. I was scared cuz Big C said it wasnt gonna work. :0


----------



## Skim

Brian came thru with the rear brakes. Man Im sure lucky he knew this shit already because he had to learn that the original studs werent long enough to go thru the thicker rotors so he already had all the stuff I needed.


----------



## Skim

finally on the ground...


----------



## Skim

cat just chillin...


----------



## Skim

$50 dual fan kit I bought off ebay last week. Its not fully mounted but will be by tomorrow.


----------



## racerboy

this is lookin good, skim! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 1 2009, 12:06 AM~12871684
> *this is lookin good, skim!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Nevada51

Skim, I know you CLR'd the car but it looks kind of bronze under the white paint. Is that the undercoat or something else??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Nevada51_@Feb 1 2009, 06:28 AM~12872895
> *Skim, I know you CLR'd the car but it looks kind of bronze under the white paint.  Is that the undercoat or something else??
> *


That's the factory red oxide primer.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 01:15 AM~12871175
> *finally on the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it me or does the car look like its going fast? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 1 2009, 09:00 AM~12873063
> *Is it me or does the car look like its going fast? :biggrin:
> *


No. You are just feeing into the future :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Skim

I meant 'Seeing' lol


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 11:17 AM~12873120
> *I meant 'Seeing' lol
> *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2009, 10:13 PM~12863354
> *Texas Toast it is then. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 30 2009, 10:03 PM~12863777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

took part the front suspension for as soon as my drop spindles and disk brakes arrive.


----------



## Skim

started taking out the rest of the rear panels to get powder coated red.










taking apart the 9 passenger rear seat.. took some pics so I know how to put it all back together once I have it recovered.


----------



## Skim

gutting out the last of the rear panels. I cant wait til these are redone in gloss red.


----------



## Skim

next and finally the last rust repair I have to do is the rear trunk. Its not as easy as a regular car because its different where the tailgate folds down. 
If the back window wasnt busted when I got it, it wouldnt have been like this but over 20 years of rain did this one in. Heres what I was dealing with.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

you got a new floor for it?


----------



## Skim

check out my neighbor using his tractor to move his compressor to the barn. Ol crazy ass muthafucka lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 1 2009, 10:45 PM~12878265
> *you got a new floor for it?
> *


I welded in an OG one I bought in Phoenix for $75


----------



## Skim

Trunk pan had some rust starting under the brace but I repaired it using a donor piece of trunk floor.



















I should have this completely welded in in the next day or so.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

im jealous, i love tha wagonzzzzzz


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looking good.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2009, 12:46 AM~12878283
> *check out my neighbor using his tractor to move his compressor to the barn. Ol crazy ass muthafucka lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only in the Town of Krum.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 10:22 AM~12880391
> *Only in the Town of Krum.
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 30 2009, 11:03 PM~12863777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WERD!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 08:22 AM~12880391
> *Only in the Town of Krum.
> *


THAT `OL TIMER SAYS THE SAME THING WHEN HE DRIVES PAST SKIM`S HOUSE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 2 2009, 12:06 PM~12880885
> *THAT `OL TIMER SAYS THE SAME THING WHEN HE DRIVES PAST SKIM`S HOUSE
> *


:rofl:


----------



## wired61

ttt


----------



## Skim

been working on the wagon trunk pan.



















but theres some other rust I have to deal with around the trunk pan.


----------



## Skim

so i guess I have to replace the surrounding area too.




























a little more grinding on the welds and its good to go.


----------



## 64 Drop

hows it goin skim looks like u puttin in some more work


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 Drop_@Feb 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12909851
> *hows it goin skim looks like u puttin in  some more work
> *


yeah but the welding went quick. Unlike on the convertible.

I got all of my new tierods and balljoints, sway bar bushings came in today. Im still waiting for my Energy Suspension upper and lower control arm bushings to come in.


----------



## 64 Drop

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 12:00 AM~12909876
> *yeah but the welding went quick. Unlike on the convertible.
> 
> I got all of my new tierods and balljoints, sway bar bushings came in today. Im still waiting for my Energy Suspension upper and lower control arm bushings to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i havent forgot about that chrome shit im just waitin on my money to get here so i can ship u these parts


----------



## lowpoke

I really like where you're takin' this. In many other circles (e.g. antique furniture for instance) original condition is more sought after than restored.
I'd like to see more value placed on CARS in original condition.

(It would certainly make my Impala more valuable !) :biggrin: Although I'll just make out I can't see those freakin' air bags goin' in!!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Another cool project Skim. Keep up the good work. Maybe one day I can get back to work on my 58.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 10:00 PM~12909876
> *yeah but the welding went quick. Unlike on the convertible.
> 
> I got all of my new tierods and balljoints, sway bar bushings came in today. Im still waiting for my Energy Suspension upper and lower control arm bushings to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have a hook up on these parts?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 5 2009, 08:45 AM~12913054
> *Do you have a hook up on these parts?
> *


I ordered them online thru Rockauto.com


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 10:55 PM~12909832
> *been working on the wagon trunk pan.
> 
> 
> but theres some other rust I have to deal with around the trunk pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would there be any other way to repair this rust problem without putting a new piece in?


----------



## Skim

none of it is reproduced so unless you get it from another wagon or get your english wheel on you gotta do what u gotta do..


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 09:58 AM~12913437
> *none of it is reproduced so unless you get it from another wagon or get your english wheel on you gotta do what u gotta do..
> *


Ain't that the truth


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 09:58 AM~12913437
> *none of it is reproduced so unless you get it from another wagon or get your english wheel on you gotta do what u gotta do..
> *


i watched a guy work some sheet without a wheel once 

heat, ice water, his hands and knee looked harder then fuck i didnt get to see what the finished product looked like but he seemed like he had it down to an art so id imagine it came out ok


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

DAMN IT MAN, BITCH IS LOOKIN BAD AS FUCK, CANT WAIT TILL YOU GET TIRED OF IT SO YOU CAN SELL IT TO ME :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

wtf Skim, its not really OG unless it butterflys and roadwalks with some bumpsteer and dont forget the pinion creep n the rearend to act like youre drivin on a rumblestrip after hitting a hard bump  

lookin nice, when youre done come help in my garage; you've dealt with both of these before..... 

might trade my deuce for a VW possibly..... :dunno:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 10:58 AM~12913437
> *none of it is reproduced so unless you get it from another wagon or get your english wheel on you gotta do what u gotta do..
> *


you COULD just cut out the rust hole and weld some sheet metal, and form it with a ball ping hammer, maybe throw some mudd in it, if you didnt have an extra piece, that seams like the easiest option.


----------



## racerboy

looking good man!


----------



## Skim

Thanks. my homie little john just bought a 61 nomad all OG paint solid wagon that will be busting out too. I guess after watching me and johns wagons he finally stepped up to the plate to bust out a 61. I will post pics tomorrow night.

Also, my disc brakes, dropped spindles, energy suspension bushings and MSD ignition set up arrived today. Just ordered my coil and transmission cooler tonight so this thing is wrapping up real soon.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 AM~12913285
> *I ordered them online thru Rockauto.com
> *



i love how easy it is to find parts on rock auto. and for older cars too!


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 01:32 AM~12922542
> *Thanks. my homie little john just bought a 61 nomad all OG paint solid wagon that will be busting out too. I guess after watching me and johns wagons he finally stepped up to the plate to bust out a 61. I will post pics tomorrow night.
> 
> Also, my disc brakes, dropped spindles, energy suspension bushings and MSD ignition set up arrived today. Just ordered my coil and transmission cooler tonight so this thing is wrapping up real soon.
> *


----------



## Skim

He got it running today. He said it runs nice and smooth. :0


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 08:21 PM~12929893
> *He got it running today. He said it runs nice and smooth. :0
> *


 :wow: :banghead: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 6 2009, 06:23 PM~12929915
> *:wow:  :banghead:  :thumbsup:
> *


That is how we felt when you got that M.C. running so fast. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Heres some pics of Lil John's 61 Nomad. Its pretty clean and OG.


----------



## TWEEDY

That 61s clean, i might be picking up a 63 wagon to roll around town all stock.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 09:47 PM~12931952
> *Heres some pics of Lil John's 61 Nomad. Its pretty clean and OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Solid :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

I want a wagon now  
found this one


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## DEVINERI

looks great !


----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2009, 04:10 AM~12959774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 7 2009, 04:18 PM~12935875
> *I want a wagon now
> found this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stealthy!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Tony-

Are you ready to get that 327 running this weekend???!!!!

Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 11 2009, 09:30 PM~12978017
> *Tony-
> 
> Are you ready to get that 327 running this weekend???!!!!
> 
> Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that bitch is sweet


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 11 2009, 10:30 PM~12978017
> *Tony-
> 
> Are you ready to get that 327 running this weekend???!!!!
> 
> Just finished my 409/481 stroker motor and started it for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Say Brian Wheres My 348 For My Vert?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

are those offenhauser valve covers?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:58 PM~12979121
> *:0  Say Brian Wheres My 348 For My Vert?
> *


I don't have any 348's, but I do have 4 more 409's!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 01:36 AM~12980264
> *are those offenhauser valve covers?
> *


Yes, they are.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 01:41 AM~12980307
> *I don't have any 348's, but I do have 4 more 409's!
> *


If you See A 348 Cheap For 61 Let Me kno...


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 12:41 AM~12980307
> *I don't have any 348's, but I do have 4 more 409's!
> *


 :0 How much picked up?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 01:43 AM~12980336
> *Yes, they are.
> *


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Looney

man this ride is badd azz i startin to get a feel for these wagonz.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 12 2009, 12:41 AM~12980307
> *I don't have any 348's, but I do have 4 more 409's!
> *


 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2009, 03:54 PM~12984727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 imagine all of this on the inside, 

and this on the outside












fap fap fap


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2009, 03:54 PM~12984727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CENTER CONSOLE GOT TO GO


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 11 2009, 10:41 PM~12980307
> *I don't have any 348's, but I do have 4 more 409's!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

been working for the last 6 days straight. Check this out. We had a derailment where the train ended up sticking straight up in the air on a bridge. How this happened I dont fucking know lol. Shitty cell phone pic but you get the idea.










Finally my first day off and Brian came by today and helped work on the Toast. got the front bags installed, he got the wagon started today. Heard it run for the first time while I spent damn near all afternoon air chiseling out the bushing sleeves in the A arms. Man that shit sucks but I finally did it and all my energy suspension bushings went right in.


----------



## Skim

CPP disc brakes and drop spindles went on.


----------



## Skim

how she sits all the way let down.


----------



## Skim

quote=teal62impala,Feb 12 2009, 02:54 PM~12984727]









[/quote]
:0 damn all that $$ and he went with a stock rattle can black radiator


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> quote=teal62impala,Feb 12 2009, 02:54 PM~12984727]


:0 damn all that $$ and he went with a stock rattle can black radiator
[/quote]


looks like it was temporary, cus the hose doesnt even have a clamp on it...


----------



## wired61

> :0 damn all that $$ and he went with a stock rattle can black radiator


looks like it was temporary, cus the hose doesnt even have a clamp on it...
[/quote]
looks like all of the hose clamps might have been just powdercoated black


----------



## God's Son2

loose hoes are bad. godly women are great


----------



## bigjune62

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2009, 12:17 AM~Finally my first day off and Brian came by today and helped work on the Toast. got the front bags installed, he got the wagon started today. Heard it run for the first time while I spent damn near all afternoon air chiseling out the bushing sleeves in the A arms. Man that shit sucks but I finally did it and all my energy suspension bushings went right in.
> 
> [img
> *http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/62%20wagon/DSCN4424.jpg[/img]*


Hey Skim, did you have to clearance the front pockets so the bags wouldn't rub?


----------



## Skim

on the impala not at all. I did on my 96 fleetwood though.


----------



## bigjune62

Did you use offset upper mounts and re7's or 2600's?


----------



## Skim

yep. off set upper mounts. Looks like the cup is shifted over to the side a little.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Feb 14 2009, 08:22 PM~13004935
> *Did you use offset upper mounts and re7's or 2600's?
> *


----------



## bigjune62

Good info bro, thanks. I've been following your projects here and at team impala. I'm debating whether to lowride or hotrod my '62 htp ss, i like the look of the wagons and brian's bubble on 22's and 20's


----------



## Skim

yeah I like both styles. I always wanted to do a wagon lowrod style but I always wanted a wagon that was original paint faded up to start with. Its a trip building the rag all full undercarriage, chromed out & painted belly, then this car we just bolt shit together, no stress about scratching anything and not a whole lot to clean. As long as the interior looks good and the engine compartment are tits and my tires are wet thats all I need for this car.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2009, 02:17 AM~13000460
> *been working for the last 6 days straight. Check this out. We had a derailment where the train ended up sticking straight up in the air on a bridge. How this happened I dont fucking know lol. Shitty cell phone pic but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



EPIC FAIL


----------



## Skim

We got the wagon running but we accidently cracked the distributor cap when we put the engine in and didnt know until now. Since it was aftermarket, it had to be ordered from tennessee so its on the way, need to bleed the brakes and its hooking up the lights and should be about ready to make its maiden voyage. 
Bitch sounds mean as hell. It will be on youtube.


----------



## Nevada51

Skim, what did you end up deciding on for a compressor?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2009, 01:01 AM~13035522
> *We got the wagon running but we accidently cracked the distributor cap when we put the engine in and didnt know until now. Since it was aftermarket, it had to be ordered from tennessee so its on the way, need to bleed the brakes and its hooking up the lights and should be about ready to make its maiden voyage.
> Bitch sounds mean as hell. It will be on youtube.
> *



Yeah, that was my bust. I always take the cap off when I put an engie in, but forgot this time :twak: Cap should be here by friday, then this bitch will get it on


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Nevada51_@Feb 18 2009, 06:11 AM~13037209
> *Skim, what did you end up deciding on for a compressor?
> *


I have 2 Viar 380 C's


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88

srsly, between all you hooligans yall dont have a spare cap? dang lol.

cant wait to see her flex!


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2009, 02:17 AM~13000460
> *been working for the last 6 days straight. Check this out. We had a derailment where the train ended up sticking straight up in the air on a bridge. How this happened I dont fucking know lol. Shitty cell phone pic but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my first day off and Brian came by today and helped work on the Toast. got the front bags installed, he got the wagon started today. Heard it run for the first time while I spent damn near all afternoon air chiseling out the bushing sleeves in the A arms. Man that shit sucks but I finally did it and all my energy suspension bushings went right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey skim you work for hutcher?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

heres our old one


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13063327
> *heres our old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 20 2009, 02:53 PM~13060237
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Feb 19 2009, 04:32 PM~13051871
> *Hey skim you work for hutcher?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

quote=ccarriii,Feb 20 2009, 12:53 PM~13060237]
:biggrin: 








[/quote]
damn thats sick, 9 passenger :0


----------



## Skim

Picked up my rear panels from the powdercoater yesterday. They came out sweet.










that fool looks crazy huh lol...


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

so we were talking tonight, should I chrome the tank or powdercoat it gloss red? Im thinking powdercoated to keep it all subtle back there.


----------



## BThompsonTX

While Tony was out playing around today, I actually worked on the TOAST today! here is a video of the new engine we put in it. The videos were recorded in HD. To view it in HD, click on the up arrow in the lower right of the video and select HD.



.
.
.


----------



## Skim

oooh thanks :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

I can hear that cam


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 21 2009, 11:01 PM~13073053
> *While Tony was out playing around today, I actually worked on the TOAST today!  here is a video of the new engine we put in it.  The videos were recorded in HD.  To view it in HD, click on the up arrow in the lower right of the video and select HD.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn She Sounds Good Skim


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2009, 01:01 AM~13072480
> *so we were talking tonight, should I chrome the tank or powdercoat it gloss red? Im thinking powdercoated to keep it all subtle back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


red to match... low key.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2009, 12:51 AM~13072403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ol' Piru azz nikkua. :nicoderm: Sup Blood.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 22 2009, 02:01 AM~13073053
> *While Tony was out playing around today, I actually worked on the TOAST today!  here is a video of the new engine we put in it.  The videos were recorded in HD.  To view it in HD, click on the up arrow in the lower right of the video and select HD.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brian gettin all Hi tech and shit with that HD. Ol' Steven Erkel azz nikkua.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i was just commin in here to ask if you got those panels back yet, they look good!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

keep the pics coming...this is getting good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 22 2009, 12:10 PM~13076763
> *keep the pics coming...this is getting good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13072480
> *so we were talking tonight, should I chrome the tank or powdercoat it gloss red? Im thinking powdercoated to keep it all subtle back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*POWDERCOAT RED.....*


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 21 2009, 02:12 AM~13066452
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


dang, i should have posted it up in the performance forum


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2009, 12:01 AM~13072480
> *so we were talking tonight, should I chrome the tank or powdercoat it gloss red? Im thinking powdercoated to keep it all subtle back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would paint the americam flag on it


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 22 2009, 01:01 AM~13073053
> *While Tony was out playing around today, I actually worked on the TOAST today!  here is a video of the new engine we put in it.  The videos were recorded in HD.  To view it in HD, click on the up arrow in the lower right of the video and select HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


youre not supposed to rev it up like that when its cold :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 03:34 PM~13078119
> *POWDERCOAT RED.....
> *


X2


----------



## Impslap

Yo, Skim. I'm putting disc brakes on my '64 and was wondering which brake/master cylinder/prop valve setup you went with.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 22 2009, 09:07 PM~13079439
> *youre not supposed to rev it up like that when its cold :biggrin:
> *


It wasn't cold.....


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Feb 22 2009, 09:29 PM~13079651
> *Yo, Skim. I'm putting disc brakes on my '64 and was wondering which brake/master cylinder/prop valve setup you went with.
> *



Brakes are from CPP. Master cylinder, proportioning valve and hard lines are from The Right Stuff Detailing


----------



## 310~SFCC

uffin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2009, 10:51 PM~13072403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Sweet!


----------



## Looney

soundz and lookz good skim :biggrin:


----------



## meanOne

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 22 2009, 01:01 AM~13073053
> *While Tony was out playing around today, I actually worked on the TOAST today!  here is a video of the new engine we put in it.  The videos were recorded in HD.  To view it in HD, click on the up arrow in the lower right of the video and select HD.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds good..... dual carb's :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by meanOne_@Feb 24 2009, 04:49 AM~13094899
> *sounds good..... dual carb's  :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds great!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Got the 409/481 Stroker dynoed today....545.7 HP and 558.7 lb-ft of torque at 4000 rpm!!! Yeah, I'm happy! :biggrin: 
<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>

Here is a video of what the neighbors hear...first run and was running quite rich. had to do a jet change.....

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow that building sounds like its hauling ass!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 25 2009, 12:24 AM~13104043
> *wow that building sounds like its hauling ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

409 boat anchor up in this bitch :uh:



:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13103085
> *Got the 409/481 Stroker dynoed today....545.7 HP and 558.7 lb-ft of torque at 4000 rpm!!!  Yeah, I'm happy! :biggrin:
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> 
> Here is a video of what the neighbors hear...first run and was running quite rich.  had to do a jet change.....
> 
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> *


Thats gonna lay some tracks!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2009, 02:50 PM~13108492
> *409 boat anchor up in this bitch :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 24 2009, 10:57 PM~13103085
> *Got the 409/481 Stroker dynoed today....545.7 HP and 558.7 lb-ft of torque at 4000 rpm!!!  Yeah, I'm happy! :biggrin:
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9UTnPU9zmdo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcwboxMC7OE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> 
> Here is a video of what the neighbors hear...first run and was running quite rich.  had to do a jet change.....
> 
> <object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Il6JkMygKOY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
> *


Thats the fastest building I have ever heard.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 25 2009, 03:58 PM~13109075
> *Thats the fastest building I have ever heard.
> *


So that's how they avoid property taxes, they run a 409 on the building and haul ass.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2009, 01:50 PM~13108492
> *409 boat anchor up in this bitch :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



Oh, I see. I don't think you want to go there when you need my help to finish up the wagon!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 25 2009, 09:50 PM~13113588
> *Oh, I see.  I don't think you want to go there when you need my help to finish up the wagon!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2009, 11:55 PM~13114302
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Bitch!


----------



## Austin Ace

BThompsonTXowned! :0 Some body dropped anchor a little early! :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 26 2009, 09:36 AM~13116800
> *BThompsonTXowned! :0 Some body dropped anchor a little early! :biggrin:
> *


  :tears: :guns: :burn: ........................... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Skim

quote=ROBERTO G,Nov 23 2008, 01:30 AM~12233985]








[/quote]


----------



## God's Son2

iw28FpcebYY&feature


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13072395
> *Picked up my rear panels from the powdercoater yesterday. They came out sweet.
> 
> that fool looks crazy huh lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a dungeon master with all them keys :0


----------



## STATION X




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> quote=ROBERTO G,Nov 23 2008, 01:30 AM~12233985]



[/quote]
Keep it scrapin' blood.


----------



## Texas Massacre

I saw this at a car show today


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 1 2009, 08:25 PM~13146738
> *I saw this at a car show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Spelled "stole" wrong once but spelled it right the next time. lol


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Lag wagon. :|


----------



## mycutty

hey skim where did you get the holder for the electric fans u have on the wagon


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by mycutty_@Mar 7 2009, 09:47 PM~13212506
> *hey skim where did you get the holder for the electric fans u have on the wagon
> *


They are from BeCool. Got them from Summit.

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku

AND

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 8 2009, 10:16 PM~13219353
> *They are from BeCool.  Got them from Summit.
> 
> http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku
> 
> AND
> 
> http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku
> *


IS DAT SHIT POSE TO IMPRESS ME NICK-UH?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13250588
> *IS DAT SHIT POSE TO IMPRESS ME NICK-UH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Straight! :yes:


I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 08:55 PM~13263360
> *Damn Straight!  :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 06:55 PM~13263360
> *Damn Straight!  :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to have sex with it?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13264184
> *how much to have sex with it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Wow. Nice. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 04:55 PM~13263360
> *Damn Straight!  :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!! :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13250588-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS DAT SHIT POSE TO IMPRESS ME NICK-UH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 07:55 PM~13263360
> *Damn Straight!  :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn You Ant FUckin Around Brian :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Why not HEI?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2009, 09:24 AM~13268235
> *Why not HEI?
> *


Because with points, you're just keepin' it real.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2009, 07:47 AM~13268371
> *Because with points, you're just keepin' it real.
> *


Oh, now I get the *point* :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 04:55 PM~13263360
> *Damn Straight!  :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2009, 08:47 AM~13268371
> *Because with points, you're just keepin' it real.
> *



Actually it's a mallory Unilite optical pickup. No points for me.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 12 2009, 09:18 PM~13264184
> *how much to have sex with it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: She's my bitch right now! If I get tired of her, I will whore her out!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Brian, kick Skim in the ass and make him get back on hell bent.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 12 2009, 09:18 PM~13264184
> *how much to have sex with it?
> *



how much yo touch you after you've had sex with it?


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 06:55 PM~13263360
> *I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 where's your topic Brian? :dunno: I cant find it :biggrin:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

nice build man im gonna keep watchin...


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 14 2009, 04:21 PM~13280723
> *where's your topic Brian?  :dunno: I cant find it  :biggrin:
> *



I don't have one. I just hijack skim's when he doesn't show progress.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 15 2009, 12:38 AM~13284070
> *I don't have one.  I just hijack skim's when he doesn't show progress.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 06:55 PM~13263360
> *Damn Straight!  :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good :thumbsup: I am guessing but no more inner wheel wells?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 14 2009, 11:38 PM~13284070
> *I don't have one.  I just hijack skim's when he doesn't show progress.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 15 2009, 03:04 PM~13286735
> *Looks good :thumbsup: I am guessing but no more inner wheel wells?
> *



I have the front clip off in that pic. The wheelwells will go back in, but I will need to cut out a notch about 3" to go around the header tube.


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS GOOD BRO...THE 62 WAGON IS COMEN ALONG NICELY


----------



## Elpintor

Sup BiG T, :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 12 2009, 06:55 PM~13263360
> *Damn Straight!  :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Saved


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 15 2009, 02:38 AM~13284070
> *I don't have one.  I just hijack skim's when he doesn't show progress.
> *


TOPIC BOMBING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> Damn Straight! :yes:
> I set the 409 Stroker in the engine bay yesterday.....Should have it running by this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Brian doing BIG THANGS.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 15 2009, 06:03 PM~13288120
> *I have the front clip off in that pic.  The wheelwells will go back in, but I will need to cut out a notch about 3" to go around the header tube.
> *


I see.I could see no front end on in your pics I was looking at the big ass header pipe on the outside of the frame rail.

Looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2009, 10:24 AM~13303623
> *
> Brian doing BIG THANGS.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 14 2009, 11:57 AM~13279557
> *Brian, kick Skim in the ass and make him get back on hell bent.
> *


I just been super busy, I havent been on in over 2 weeks


----------



## Skim

since this fool Brian has adopted my topic, I stopped by his house to help sand on his car and took some pics.


----------



## Skim

got my tank mounted. also got rid of the firestone bags and went with the Slam Specialties RE7 Slam Bags instead.



















front clip is back on.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 19 2009, 08:02 PM~13332372-->
> 
> 
> 
> since this fool Brian has adopted my topic, I stopped by his house to help sand on his car and took some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13332431
> *got my tank mounted. also got rid of the firestone bags and went with the Slam Specialties RE7 Slam Bags instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front clip is back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Thanks for coming out and helping yesterday. Here is a pic of what you left behind! Gas meter has been replaced...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 20 2009, 11:39 AM~13335824
> *Thanks for coming out and helping yesterday.  Here is a pic of what you left behind!  Gas meter has been replaced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That story was the shit!!!!!!!!!!!! T is a godamn fool for that one!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2009, 10:50 AM~13335938
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That story was the shit!!!!!!!!!!!! T is a godamn fool for that one!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2009, 12:07 AM~13332431
> *got my tank mounted. also got rid of the firestone bags and went with the Slam Specialties RE7 Slam Bags instead.
> 
> *


Good decision. You will love the slams ALOT more then the "other" ones.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 20 2009, 10:39 AM~13335824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the story with that? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2009, 09:47 AM~13336381
> *whats the story with that?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

x2


----------



## Firefly

Skim + truck + gas meter = :nosad:


----------



## grandson

damn lucky you dudes didnt go up in a giant mushroom cloud


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 20 2009, 09:39 AM~13335824
> *Thanks for coming out and helping yesterday.  Here is a pic of what you left behind!  Gas meter has been replaced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT BAHAHAHAWBBWBHAWBHHAWBBH :roflmao:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Hey Skim and the rest of you Wagon nuts. I dont know if I already mentioned this one or not but check out this thread about a wagon on Chevy Talk. This is one rare bird.

62 Bel Air wagon 6 Pass. with the 409 2x4, original 4 spd car!!

62 Wagon


----------



## Texas Massacre

1964 wagon with a 409 
http://cardiff-classics.ebizautos.com/deta...on-3396094.html


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 20 2009, 09:39 AM~13335824
> *Thanks for coming out and helping yesterday.  Here is a pic of what you left behind!  Gas meter has been replaced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, the superduty aint no joke. fool said "Go GO GO!!!!" LOL

fool said "we had no gas, phones, internet or cable tv in the neighborhood


----------



## Nevada51

TTT - clearly you're putting in some hours at work Skim. Either that or you're finally working on that 23 window


----------



## emhomie626

[/quote]
I JUSTED NUTTED IN MY PANTS


----------



## Skim

RE 7 slam bags


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

lil john and brian working... i taking pics as usual




























still not done.


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2009, 11:44 PM~13428638
> *lil john and brian working... i taking pics as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not done.
> *



:h5: I'LL TAKE IT JUST LIKE IT SITS! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

Looking good skim so are the rims 20's or 22's?


----------



## D-Cheeze

keep it goin senor


----------



## Skim

20's all the way around. Still a lot of work to do to get this thing ready for Super Chevy and Pate Swap Meet a month away. Gotta bleed the brakes and work out some bugs still.

More than anything so far, I gotta give a huge thanks go out to all the guys who helped out on this this weekend. Brian of course did way more than I can thank him for. Him and Danny "El Pintor" stayed over till almost 3 a.m. working while it was freezin fucking cold. Lil John, BigMike64 for coming thru and getting the fittings we needed from Home Depot, lotta help from people on layitlow who came by. Thanks again.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Mar 29 2009, 11:50 PM~13428675
> *:h5:  I'LL TAKE IT JUST LIKE IT SITS!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2009, 01:44 AM~13428638
> *lil john and brian working... i taking pics as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not done.
> *


Is that Jon Withers.... :uh:


----------



## Skim

john whitworth foo.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2009, 02:57 PM~13432532
> *john whitworth foo.
> *


Pretty close, John Withers is dude that Sonja knows.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

whens the maiden voyage skimmo??


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

wow that thing is really comein together. looks great bro


----------



## God's Son2

that wagon needs a rebel flag seatcover


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2009, 11:42 PM~13428624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new parts car back there :scrutinize: 


wagon's lookin tits!!


----------



## olivepick

Hey Skim,

I'm lovin' this topic - getting some good ideas for my wagon.

Are you going to put some rubber grommets on those holes? It would finish it off a little cleaner...


----------



## himbone

so are you like 7 ft tall or is the front seat not in yet?


----------



## Skim

No. I haven't put the seat back in it yet. Actually I just ordered my brand new seat covers from cars1 today. Then the interior will look all new except for my door panels and they actually aren't that bad.


----------



## God's Son2

THAT BOMB IN THE BACK NEEDS TO GO. HEED A 4 PUMP SETUP


----------



## Skim

For what?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 30 2009, 08:10 PM~13438585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT BOMB IN THE BACK NEEDS TO GO. HEED A 4 PUMP SETUP
> *


god doesnt like haters!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX

:uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2009, 01:54 AM~13440701
> *For what?
> *


cause its quicker. leave the 20's on and juice it, or just leave it the same :uh:


----------



## -SUPER62-

coming out really nice Skim....all you need is a rusty luggage rack on top and your set...


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 31 2009, 08:58 AM~13442264
> *cause its quicker. leave the 20's on and juice it, or just leave it the same :uh:
> *


your fucking stupid


----------



## slo

damn fool took out the cable ped


----------



## Wizzard

From page #1:


> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 23 2008, 03:40 AM~11945891-->
> 
> 
> 
> The mission is simple. I will not paint this car. It will remain all OG paint (or lack there of) yet have nice bumpers, chrome trim, side mouldings, laid out on torque thrust (or something billet, 20's / 22's maybe) and bagged. It will be mainly to hit the local swap meets and run around town in.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Mar 31 2009, 03:58 PM~13442264
> *cause its quicker. leave the 20's on and juice it, or just leave it the same :uh:
> *


Build your own and you can put 20´s and juice in it...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 31 2009, 10:58 AM~13442264
> *cause its quicker. leave the 20's on and juice it, or just leave it the same :uh:
> *


Quicker if you build it your way, buy this one from him or go find one. :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## grandson

you gonna clear this bitch like 'the green mile'??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Wagon looks real good SKIM


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 31 2009, 10:59 PM~13449153
> *your fucking stupid
> *


judge not, lest ye be judged


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 1 2009, 12:29 PM~13453851
> *From page #1:
> 
> Build your own and you can put 20´s and juice in it...
> *


na, not 20's and juice or air. 13'z and pumps. lowrider site gets lowrider comments for drifter awayers


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2009, 01:01 PM~13454155
> *Quicker if you build it your way, buy this one from him or go find one.  :cheesy:
> *


didnt i show you this one before? we had it on lock way back.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Apr 1 2009, 12:16 PM~13454322
> *you gonna clear this bitch like 'the green mile'??
> *


yes but I gotta have it all finished mechanically first. Probably by next weekend it will be cleared and buffed the following week.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 31 2009, 10:46 PM~13449918
> *damn fool took out the cable ped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I took out that meter too. Thats why that bitch is new and green. Im suprised I didnt blow the fuck up. Backed over that bitch.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 30 2009, 09:10 PM~13438585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT BOMB IN THE BACK NEEDS TO GO. HEED A 4 PUMP SETUP
> *


UR MAH ***** N AYE LUV U N ALL, BUT U HELLA RONG
HYDROS R TEH GAY. BAGZ ALDA WAY


----------



## Skim

what it looks like when tank cars derail and spill sulfuric acid...


----------



## Nevada51

how many derailments happen every week?? Seems like many more than we actually hear about!

Looking good skim, let us know when its on youtube


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2009, 01:14 AM~13461799
> *what it looks like when tank cars derail and spill sulfuric acid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bet then fish are mad happy. that cant be good on the enviorment right?


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Nevada51_@Apr 2 2009, 04:05 AM~13462571
> *how many derailments happen every week?? Seems like many more than we actually hear about!
> 
> Looking good skim, let us know when its on youtube
> *


 :scrutinize: MAYBE SKIM THROWS A WRENCH ON THE RAILS FOR JOB SECURITY! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 2 2009, 01:03 AM~13461726
> *UR MAH ***** N AYE LUV U N ALL, BUT U HELLA RONG
> HYDROS R TEH GAY. BAGZ ALDA WAY
> *


bags are slow, hydros is quicker. but if you put twenny twen twens on it the bags are the way to go. people are always telling me to put twentys and a motor in mine but i am to diehard lowrider, it would look god either way but am juicing it. 62 imp wagons with dubs and bags is HOT!!!


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2009, 10:50 PM~13461628
> *yes but I gotta have it all finished mechanically first. Probably by next weekend it will be cleared and buffed the following week.
> *


thats gonna look crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 2 2009, 07:52 PM~13468823
> *bags are slow, hydros is quicker. but if you put twenny twen twens on it the bags are the way to go. people are always telling me to put twentys and a motor in mine but i am to diehard lowrider, it would look god either way but  am juicing it. 62 imp wagons with dubs and bags is HOT!!!
> *


your a fucking retard and should shut your fucking mouth about shit you havent the slightest clue about


a bone stock fast bag kit is as fast as any run of the mill 48 volt setup if not faster the more upgrades you get the faster you get just like juice


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 07:27 PM~13484343
> *your a fucking retard and should shut your fucking mouth about shit you havent the slightest clue about
> a bone stock fast bag kit is as fast as any run of the mill 48 volt setup  if not faster  the more upgrades you get the faster you get just like juice
> *


but i was talking about a 4 pump setup, and i was speaking lightly about it, i really dont think skims gonna switch to juice cause of me. AIR BLOWS, JUICE TASTE BETTER!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 4 2009, 07:16 PM~13484601
> *but i was talking about a 4 pump setup, and i was speaking lightly about it, i really dont think skims gonna switch to juice cause of me. AIR BLOWS, JUICE TASTE BETTER!!!
> *



your a FUCKING RETARD the voltage is what determines speed not pumps


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 08:24 PM~13484663
> *your a FUCKING RETARD  the voltage is what determines speed not pumps
> *


How you gonna tell me what i know and dont? anybody with 4 pumps is gonna have a lot of batteries and a 4 pump would be quicker then a two pump with the same amount of batteries cause you got less stress with 4 pumps. Go back to mazda trucks and air ride, I know what i'm talkinn about suckerrr


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13485510
> *How you gonna tell me what i know and dont? anybody with 4 pumps is gonna have a lot of batteries and a 4 pump would be quicker then a two pump with the same amount of batteries cause you got less stress with 4 pumps. Go back to mazda trucks and air ride, I know what i'm talkinn about suckerrr
> *


no you dont 


4 pumps wit the same amount of batteries as a 2 pump will be faster



this is basic logic ya retarded fucking ******


4 electric motors will consume more energy then 2 therefore 4 electric motors sharing the same power supply wouldnt move as fast as 2 electric motors sharing the same power supply


basic fucking knowledge 1st grade shit ya stupid fuck go back to fingering you rasshole to pictures of long haired men in white robs 


fucking retard i seriously hope to see a topic one day stating your death


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 10:46 PM~13485523
> *no you dont
> 4 pumps wit the same amount of batteries as a 2 pump will be faster
> this is basic logic ya retarded fucking ******
> 4 electric motors will consume more energy then 2  therefore  4 electric motors sharing the same power supply wouldnt move as fast as 2 electric motors sharing the same power supply
> basic fucking knowledge  1st grade shit ya stupid fuck  go back to fingering you rasshole to pictures of long haired men in white robs  fucking retard  i seriously hope to see a topic one day stating your death
> *


 Yes, they the more the pumps the more they will consume but they will still get the same voltage. 2 pumps to the front hooked to 72 volts will get 72 volts to each motor and 1 pump to the front at 72 volts will get 72 volts, the thing is that the two pumps to the front will drain the batteries quicker, but they will have a quicker response on the switch because you got double everything. 

And you hate me cause i'm a christian? we all can see this cause of the reference in red

Words of Jesus Matthew 5:11 Blessed are you when people insult you and persecute you, and falsley say all kinds of evil against you because of me.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 4 2009, 10:11 PM~13485682
> *Yes, they the more the pumps the more they will consume but they will still get the same voltage. 2 pumps to the front hooked to 72 volts will get 72 volts to each motor and 1 pump to the front at 72 volts will get 72 volts, the thing is that the two pumps to the front will drain the batteries quicker, but they will have a quicker response on the switch because you got double everything.
> 
> And you hate me cause i'm a christian? we all can see this cause of the reference in red
> 
> Words of Jesus Matthew 5:11 Blessed are you when people insult you and persecute you, and falsley say all kinds of evil against you because of me.
> *


i hate you because your a goddamn retard with no knowledge on anything yet you run around and talk like you know something


the more motors = the more drain the more drain = slower movement 


simple fucking math science you know the same shit that proves your god doesnt exist LOGICAL THINKING YA FUCKING DUMBSHIT MOTHERFUCKER


try it sometime


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 11:14 PM~13485705
> *i hate you because your a goddamn retard  with no knowledge on anything yet you run around and talk like you know something
> the more motors = the more drain the more drain = slower movement
> simple fucking math  science you know the same shit that proves your god doesnt exist    LOGICAL THINKING YA FUCKING DUMBSHIT MOTHERFUCKER
> try it sometime
> *


so why do people have 14 batteries and four pumps? BECAUSE ITS QUICKER!!!!!!!!!!!! which goes back to my original statement that 4 pumps is quicker if you have the right amount of batteries but anybody with four pumps should have an ample amount of batteries to push the pumps.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 4 2009, 10:19 PM~13485742
> *so why do people have 14 batteries and four pumps? BECAUSE ITS QUICKER!!!!!!!!!!!! which goes back to my original statement that 4 pumps is quicker if you have the right amount of batteries but anybody with four pumps should have an ample amount of batteries to push the pumps.
> *


so they have control over all 4 corners individually ya fucking dumbass


or they run 2 to the front for the pressure in hopping purposes 


NOT BECAUSE ITS QUICKER


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 11:26 PM~13485775
> *so they have control over all 4 corners individually ya fucking dumbass
> or they run 2 to the front for the pressure  in hopping purposes
> NOT BECAUSE ITS QUICKER
> *


so you dont think it would be easier to lift the front OR the rear with two pumps?? double the pressure, double the flow makes the car get up faster, its just like you said: people run two to the front for more pressure for hopping, because two pumps will make it get up quicker, getting up quicker is the whole purpose of hopping


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 4 2009, 10:32 PM~13485815
> *so you dont think it would be easier to lift the front OR the rear with two pumps?? double the pressure, double the flow makes the car get up faster, its just like you said: people run two to the front for more pressure for hopping, because two pumps will make it get up quicker, getting up quicker is the whole purpose of hopping
> *



no they run more batteries to make up for the extra drain on the system and a higher gear as well which raises the pressure and once again makes up for the extra drain

why am i bothering with you i know your too fucking dumb for logical thinking 


im done with this


----------



## God's Son2

Everybody knows that 4 pumps is quicker, just like a 4 cylinder engine is faster then a 2 cylinder, yes 4 cylinders use more gas as 2 pumps to the front will use more juice but when you are hopping or just hitting the switch for just moments then it wont waste that much juice. Nice Wagon Skim.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 4 2009, 09:16 PM~13484601
> *but i was talking about a 4 pump setup, and i was speaking lightly about it, i really dont think skims gonna switch to juice cause of me. AIR BLOWS, JUICE TASTE BETTER!!!
> *


Dude, how many rods have you seen lifted with fluid, this wagon won't see 13's and even if it did, the grocery bags fit this getter just fine. You need to apply all that nonsense talk to building your own shit and let the T-man do his thing.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 5 2009, 10:02 PM~13492201
> *Dude, how many rods have you seen lifted with fluid, this wagon won't see 13's and even if it did, the grocery bags fit this getter just fine.  You need to apply all that nonsense talk to building your own shit and let the T-man do his thing.
> *


i cant wait to see his SHIT 


with the knowledge he has it should be interesting


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 2 2009, 06:52 PM~13468823
> *bags are slow, hydros is quicker. but if you put twenny twen twens on it the bags are the way to go. people are always telling me to put twentys and a motor in mine but i am to diehard lowrider, it would look god either way but  am juicing it. 62 imp wagons with dubs and bags is HOT!!!
> *


UNLESS UR TRYN 2 HOP SHIT WUT DO IT MATTR?
BOLTH HAV PROS N CONS, BUT 4 EVRYDAY SHIT BAGZ ALDA WAY.
IL NEVR DO HYDROS OR ANY WEEL UNDER 18'' KUZ DER OUTDATED N OVRDUN.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 6 2009, 12:19 AM~13492349
> *i cant wait to see his SHIT
> with the knowledge he has it should be interesting
> *


No doubt.

:rofl: The only thing he's riding is them nutz. :h5:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

THAT WAGON LOOKS SICK SKIM. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 6 2009, 08:40 AM~13494290
> *THAT WAGON LOOKS SICK SKIM.  :thumbsup:
> *


STFU hater!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 6 2009, 05:40 AM~13494290
> *THAT WAGON LOOKS SICK SKIM.  :thumbsup:
> *


that bitch sounds mean like i said leave it outside and I'll be thru I promise not to cut any wires just a clean extraction, insurance will fix it for ya


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 5 2009, 11:02 PM~13492201
> *Dude, how many rods have you seen lifted with fluid, this wagon won't see 13's and even if it did, the grocery bags fit this getter just fine.  You need to apply all that nonsense talk to building your own shit and let the T-man do his thing.
> *


if it had 13's then it wouldnt be a rod. i dont care what skim does with it, i was just joking around, i just said it would be better with 4 pumps cause thats what i would like ( this is a lolo site). like i said before i dont think he will change the whole car because of my opinion because i am just joking around.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 02:29 AM~13493837
> *UNLESS UR TRYN 2 HOP SHIT WUT DO IT MATTR?
> BOLTH HAV PROS N CONS, BUT 4 EVRYDAY SHIT BAGZ ALDA WAY.
> IL NEVR DO HYDROS OR ANY WEEL UNDER 18'' KUZ DER OUTDATED N OVRDUN.
> *


IN MY OPINION BAGS ARE SLOW, I LIKE TO BE QUICK SO I THINK JUICE IS BETTER. I THINK THIS WAGON IS COOL THE WAY IT IS, AND WHEN I SAID HE SHOULD THROW 4 PUMPS IN IT I WAS SPEAKING LIGHTLY, WASNT BEING SERIOUS. I DONT KNOW WHY EVERYONES GETTING HURT OVER IT :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 6 2009, 06:19 AM~13494160
> *No doubt.
> 
> :rofl:  The only thing he's riding is them nutz. :h5:
> *


YOU GOT 98 PERCENT OF THE POST IN SKIMS TOPICS, SO WHOS RIDING WHOS NUTS? AND WHAT ARE YOU BUILDING? NEVERMIND I DONT CARE AND NEVER WILL


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 02:05 PM~13496867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here is the 63 biscutt i was telling you bout skim , black , smoke gray , 20s we built it in a little under 5 weeks


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Apr 6 2009, 08:46 AM~13494840-->
> 
> 
> 
> if it had 13's then it wouldnt be a rod. i dont care what skim does with it, i was just joking around, i just said it would be better with 4 pumps cause thats what i would like ( this is a lolo site). like i said before i dont think he will change the whole car because of my opinion because i am just joking around.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Apr 6 2009, 08:48 AM~13494856
> *IN MY OPINION BAGS ARE SLOW, I LIKE TO BE QUICK SO I THINK JUICE IS BETTER. I THINK THIS WAGON IS COOL THE WAY IT IS, AND WHEN I SAID HE SHOULD THROW 4 PUMPS IN IT I WAS SPEAKING LIGHTLY, WASNT BEING SERIOUS. I DONT KNOW WHY EVERYONES GETTING HURT OVER IT :uh:
> *



its a good thing your opinion counts for shit cause your a fucking retard 


please go die some place


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 02:46 PM~13497768
> *here is the 63 biscutt i was telling you bout skim  , black , smoke gray , 20s we built it in a little under 5 weeks
> *


thats nice


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 6 2009, 04:17 PM~13498098
> *thats nice
> *


thanks , didnt know it was going to do the small pics so here is some bigger ones


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 04:17 PM~13498750
> *thanks , didnt know it was going to do the small pics so here is some bigger ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the monochrome


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 6 2009, 04:17 PM~13498098
> *thats nice
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 6 2009, 05:10 AM~13494348
> *STFU hater!
> *


 :0


----------



## Reyna Bros

It's come a long way since I last visit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 6 2009, 08:48 AM~13494856
> *IN MY OPINION BAGS ARE SLOW, I LIKE TO BE QUICK SO I THINK JUICE IS BETTER.
> *


my set up is all 1/2 lines it snaps pretty fast. Its only meant to lay it low and sit not to hop ar anything so I will leave the juice for Hell Bent.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 08:55 PM~13501859
> *my set up is all 1/2 lines it snaps pretty fast. Its only meant to lay it low and sit not to hop ar anything so I will leave the juice for Hell Bent.
> *


i dunno what your going run voltage wise in hell bent 

but a 1/2 inch 150 psi setup is as fast as a 48 volt


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2009, 09:40 PM~13428607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 lug thug part 2 huh??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13497768
> *here is the 63 biscutt i was telling you bout skim  , black , smoke gray , 20s we built it in a little under 5 weeks
> *


Looks nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Apr 6 2009, 10:46 AM~13494840-->
> 
> 
> 
> if it had 13's then it wouldnt be a rod. i dont care what skim does with it, i was just joking around, i just said it would be better with 4 pumps cause thats what i would like ( this is a lolo site). like i said before i dont think he will change the whole car because of my opinion because i am just joking around.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refrain from speaking then, if your unsatisfied by the way he wants his car to look. Simple as that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Apr 6 2009, 10:50 AM~13494871
> *YOU GOT 98 PERCENT OF THE POST IN SKIMS TOPICS, SO WHOS RIDING WHOS NUTS? AND WHAT ARE YOU BUILDING? NEVERMIND I DONT CARE AND NEVER WILL
> *


For one, Tony is good friend of mine, and as far as what I am building goes, you can only have a wet dream about. If you applied half of mouth to building a car, you'd get alot farther in life. Go and preach your shit to god, cause no one here wants to hear it. :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 09:57 AM~13505594
> *Refrain from speaking then, if your unsatisfied by the way he wants his car to look. Simple as that.
> For one, Tony is good friend of mine, and as far as what I am building goes, you can only have a wet dream about.  If you applied half of mouth to building a car, you'd get alot farther in life.  Go and preach your shit to god, cause no one here wants to hear it.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 07:57 AM~13505594
> *Refrain from speaking then, if your unsatisfied by the way he wants his car to look. Simple as that.
> For one, Tony is good friend of mine, and as far as what I am building goes, you can only have a wet dream about.  If you applied half of mouth to building a car, you'd get alot farther in life.  Go and preach your shit to god, cause no one here wants to hear it.  :cheesy:
> *


chuuuchhh!!amen!!!
and if u got beef with seth u got beef with me 
co-sign
fernnasty!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 11:57 AM~13505594
> *Refrain from speaking then, if your unsatisfied by the way he wants his car to look. Simple as that.
> For one, Tony is good friend of mine, and as far as what I am building goes, you can only have a wet dream about.  If you applied half of mouth to building a car, you'd get alot farther in life.  Go and preach your shit to god, cause no one here wants to hear it.  :cheesy:
> *


hno: :0


----------



## lowriter

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2009, 02:14 AM~13461799
> *what it looks like when tank cars derail and spill sulfuric acid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool looking derailment....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## flakejobrob

Bump for a pimp wagon!! Thanks for the parts Tony!! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 09:55 PM~13501859
> *my set up is all 1/2 lines it snaps pretty fast. Its only meant to lay it low and sit not to hop ar anything so I will leave the juice for Hell Bent.
> *


thats cool. its good to see something besides lowriders sometimes, i really dont look in the project rides or post you rides section cause theyre all the same.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 8 2009, 07:36 PM~13522047
> *thats cool. its good to see something besides lowriders sometimes, i really dont look in the project rides or post you rides section cause theyre all the same.
> *


god answers prayers right?


so if i pray for you to have a brain anuerism and spend the rest of your life in a stephen hawking state of being (without the intelligence of course)


will it come true?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 8 2009, 08:42 PM~13522098
> *god answers prayers right?
> so if i pray for you to have a brain anuerism and spend the rest of your life in a stephen hawking state of being  (without the intelligence of course)
> will it come true?
> *



lets all join hands for this one.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 9 2009, 12:07 AM~13524855
> *lets all join hands for this one.
> *


i will join hands across america for this


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 8 2009, 06:36 PM~13522047
> *thats cool. its good to see something besides lowriders sometimes, i really dont look in the project rides or post you rides section cause theyre all the same.
> *


SHURLY NOT MYNS RITE? MYNS 1 OF A KYNDS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 8 2009, 09:42 PM~13522098
> *god answers prayers right?
> so if i pray for you to have a brain anuerism and spend the rest of your life in a stephen hawking state of being  (without the intelligence of course)
> will it come true?
> *


:rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 9 2009, 01:22 AM~13524974
> *i will  join hands across america for this
> *



o'rly?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 9 2009, 09:56 AM~13527237
> *o'rly?
> *


yai rly


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I like the look of it with the og paint I seen this 56 in back of this house I'd like to do that to


----------



## Skim

Its almost ready. I will post new pics in a while.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2009, 11:14 PM~13461799
> *what it looks like when tank cars derail and spill sulfuric acid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how do you clean that up? and comtain it water wise?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 10 2009, 03:55 PM~13540763
> *so how do you clean that up? and comtain it water wise?
> *


absorbant booms, like big cotton pads that absorb it the best it can.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 6 2009, 10:04 PM~13501992
> *i dunno what your going run voltage wise in hell bent
> 
> but a 1/2 inch 150 psi setup is as fast as a 48 volt
> *


just as fast, 17 million times more gay (well on a lowrider anyways)


----------



## Skim

The rear area is all back together with all the panels in. dirty as hell.










Since Brian said he loves wiring so much, he got everything electrical working. even the light that comes on when you open the glovebox door. But first, it was all about cleaning out the big ass rats nest that was behind the dash. He yanked out the dash and the whole dash harness.



















that shit was no joke either. Seat padding and a million empty pecan shells all up in there.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 03:47 PM~13540683
> *Its almost ready. I will post new pics in a while.
> *


----------



## Skim

after pulling out the original harness and repairing any wires that were chewed up by rats, thanks to a spare harness we used for parts, everything went back in and works.



















also took out all of the AC stuff, engine compartment looks 10 times better. Besides none of it worked anyways.


----------



## Skim

My new plates. University Texas. Longhorns.


----------



## Skim

Had to re-CLR the wagon in preperation for the clear coat that its getting tomorrow.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

your 62 must of been close to mine , them same rats tore the cotton from my back seat and left it in the aircleaner with some busted pecan shells


----------



## Skim

Then it got its first bath after the CLR scrub down.




























Last pics you will see before final clear coat.


----------



## hotstuff5964

you shooting a flat or gloss clear?

i assume your not sanding or scuffing before the clear, so are you shooting an adhesive promoter before, or just straight up clear?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 10 2009, 07:45 PM~13542358
> *you shooting a flat or gloss clear?
> 
> i assume your not sanding or scuffing before the clear, so are you shooting an adhesive promoter before, or just straight up clear?
> *


scotch brite, wipe down with wax and grease remover then clear.


----------



## FiveNine619

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13542237
> *just as fast, 17 million times more gay (well on a lowrider anyways)
> *



how would you go about repairing dents and then covering the repair ? or matching for rust repair


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:30 PM~13542254
> *The rear area is all back together with all the panels in. dirty as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Brian said he loves wiring so much, he got everything electrical working. even the light that comes on when you open the glovebox door. But first, it was all about cleaning out the big ass rats nest that was behind the dash. He yanked out the dash and the whole dash harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that shit was no joke either. Seat padding and a million empty pecan shells all up in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz

how did u get that thing legal with no wipers ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Apr 10 2009, 08:05 PM~13542531
> *how did u get that thing legal with no wipers ?
> *


 :roflmao: hno: I got that hook up.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13542569
> *:roflmao:  hno:  I got that  hook up.
> *


 :angry: two hundred dollar wiper motor


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:38 PM~13542313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you forgot to turn the switch for the brush off


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:30 PM~13542254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it must be nice to lounge in a deuce wag eating pecans all day


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:34 PM~13542278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 10 2009, 08:36 PM~13542747
> *looks like you forgot to turn the switch for the brush off
> *


I leave the brush running then scrub it with the wash mit.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 02:47 PM~13540683
> *Its almost ready. I will post new pics in a while.
> *


yo man i got busy and wasnt able to get the guard out till the next day. I tracked it and it said it would be there monday. if you want the tracking info pm me


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 06:34 PM~13542278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what was stopping the taillights from working.....did you find my flashlight out there, and Imma put together a list of lil stuff i need an send ya


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 06:30 PM~13542254
> *The rear area is all back together with all the panels in. dirty as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GOT GROMMITS ON ALL DEM HOSES N WIRES RITE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 10 2009, 09:37 PM~13543220
> *what was stopping the taillights from working.....did you find my flashlight out there, and Imma put together a list of lil stuff i need an send ya
> *


Yes I have been using that flashlight like a mofo lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I see my man Brian puttin' in that work. :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

have you took it down the road yet


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13542286
> *My new plates. University Texas. Longhorns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bates Chevy became Friendly Chevy http://www.friendlychevroletspringfield.co...CFQFqxwod5V5VSw


Cecil Funk worked there. Cecil was a hotrod builder, he was there Cheif body man http://www.ausbcomp.com/~bbott/cars/56race/


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 11 2009, 04:29 PM~13547863
> *have you took it down the road yet
> *


Just down the end of my street to the paint booth yesterday when it got cleared. Its still in the booth. I will pic it up after work today.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 11 2009, 08:33 PM~13549335
> *Bates Chevy became Friendly Chevy http://www.friendlychevroletspringfield.co...CFQFqxwod5V5VSw
> Cecil Funk worked there. Cecil was a hotrod builder, he was there Cheif body man http://www.ausbcomp.com/~bbott/cars/56race/
> *


Interesting. I got those 2 plate frames for Hell Bent at the swap meet NOS for $20


----------



## Skim

Picked my car up from the spray booth today. My friend Charles down the street from my house let me borrow his booth on the weekend when his shop is closed. Very cool dude. Even if hes a Mopar fanatic he liked the wagon.

It sat in there since yesterday now its time to soak up some sun.



















and shop vac out the rat turds










I'll be glad when my new seat covers from Cars 1 show up.


----------



## REV. chuck

no sun pics :cheesy: 

looks good


----------



## Skim

some wetness. Some of the surface rust was so rough, it took some serious burying as if you were clearing over monster flake. 



















the true patina comes out


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 12 2009, 07:32 PM~13556121
> *no sun pics  :cheesy:
> 
> looks good
> *


 :0 :biggrin: It was raining all day until right before I drove it home.



















now you see all the major hail damage all over this thing. It adds character :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Got my new mirror in, NOS stainless gas door guard too.


----------



## REV. chuck

looks good 

im beating the big dents out of the 50 but not trying to get it perfect 


 
looks good


----------



## Skim

repainted the passenger side dash pad red again. Now I gotta do the drivers side.



















glovebox light works










domelight works


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 12 2009, 07:43 PM~13556194
> *looks good
> 
> im beating the big dents out of the 50  but not trying to get it perfect
> 
> looks good
> *


yeah man it dont need to be perfect. Thats whats fun about these little projects.


----------



## Skim

sunset. Texas Toast style..










raised it up a little to drive it in the shop for the night.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 07:44 PM~13556202
> *yeah man it dont need to be perfect. Thats whats fun about these little projects.
> *


i think im gonna go with the flat clear too i bought some clr yestarday :cheesy: 


:dunno:


----------



## Ls1wagon

mad props man , FYI the clear coat thing is all skims idea i coppied his ass after seeing his vw single cab . i have been wanting to clear something ever since i saw it.


----------



## ROBERTO G

so what would categorize this type of customization?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 12 2009, 07:46 PM~13556218
> *mad props man , FYI the clear coat thing is all skims idea i coppied his ass after seeing his vw single cab . i have  been wanting to clear something ever since i saw it.
> *


so skim is a trend setter? :cheesy:


----------



## Ls1wagon

bad ass shit you can drive and not have to shoot some one if they scratched or dented it. LOL


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:48 PM~13556227
> *so what would categorize this type of customization?
> *


according to the rod guys (who hate the word rat)


it would be classic hot rod  


a little bit of a history lesson from what ive been reading is back when hot rodding began it began with guys who couldnt afford much they spent their wad on motors and left the bodys pretty much alone


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 12 2009, 07:49 PM~13556237
> *according to the rod guys (who hate the word rat)
> it would be classic hot rod
> a little bit of a history lesson from what ive been reading is back when hot rodding began it began with guys who couldnt afford much  they spent their wad on motors and left the bodys pretty much alone
> *


what about the big wheels?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13556159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, looks like some fancy countertops.

so this car was originally white? so the red is surface rust? did you clear over the surface rust? sorry if you said before, i havent been in here in a while.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:50 PM~13556245
> *what about the big wheels?
> *


just a new twist :dunno:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13556227
> *so what would categorize this type of customization?
> *


Technically, its called a "hood ride"
hoodride 117 up, 28 down 
A hoodride is an old vintage car that's been lowered and has original faded or worn paint. In the best case, the car will also have rust and patina. Mismatched panels, dents and missing parts enhance the look because they add more character and originality. Driving a hoodride is about making use of a car everyone else would avoid because it's "ugly" or "beyond repair" and being able to love it for what it is. It's enjoying your car because you built it the way you want, and not how everyone else thinks it should look. 

A hoodride is most often an older model air-cooled Volkswagen, but it doesn't really have to be a VW to qualify for hoodride status--It can be any rusty old car.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon+Apr 12 2009, 07:46 PM~13556218-->
> 
> 
> 
> mad props man , FYI the clear coat thing is all skims idea i coppied his ass after seeing his vw single cab . i have  been wanting to clear something ever since i saw it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah my 60 VW singlecab was the first time I had ever cleared over OG paint. that was only because I kept buffing out the original paint nice and shiney and it would get dull and oxidize again in 2 weeks so I said fuck it and cleared it. Since then, a few others in the VW scene have done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 12 2009, 07:50 PM~13556247
> *wow, looks like some fancy countertops.
> 
> so this car was originally white? so the red is surface rust? did you clear over the surface rust? sorry if you said before, i havent been in here in a while.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn, we were just saying today the hood looks like granite countertop lol.
> 
> The car was originally white. The white wore off and the red oxide primer is the red you see underneath. Chevrolet painted their front clips off the car so for somereason, the front clip will usually have black primer underneath.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Apr 12 2009, 07:49 PM~13556237
> *according to the rod guys (who hate the word rat)
> it would be classic hot rod
> a little bit of a history lesson from what ive been reading is back when hot rodding began it began with guys who couldnt afford much  they spent their wad on motors and left the bodys pretty much alone
> *


Yeah I really never thought about what this style would be called. I dont care as long as I like it lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 12 2009, 08:00 PM~13556295
> *Technically, its called a "hood ride"
> hoodride  117 up, 28 down
> A hoodride is an old vintage car that's been lowered and has original faded or worn paint. In the best case, the car will also have rust and patina. Mismatched panels, dents and missing parts enhance the look because they add more character and originality. Driving a hoodride is about making use of a car everyone else would avoid because it's "ugly" or "beyond repair" and being able to love it for what it is. It's enjoying your car because you built it the way you want, and not how everyone else thinks it should look.
> 
> A hoodride is most often an older model air-cooled Volkswagen, but it doesn't really have to be a VW to qualify for hoodride status--It can be any rusty old car.
> *


:nono: Far from HoodRide. Hoodride scene in VW's is whack. The Hoodride crowd will go out of their way to make the shit look ugly. Intentionally putting mismatched colors and dents. They will sand blast a car and purposely let it rust. We on the other hand just try to add on making what we got better than it was but keeping it OG paint. Its called the Patina Movement in the VW scene.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 12 2009, 07:46 PM~13556218
> *mad props man , FYI the clear coat thing is all skims idea i coppied his ass after seeing his vw single cab . i have  been wanting to clear something ever since i saw it.
> *


yours looks bad ass too. Post up ome new pics bish!

Next week I will color sand and buff the sides, hood and top. I also need to color sand and buff the tailgate.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 09:04 PM~13556320
> *:nono: Far from HoodRide. Hoodride scene in VW's is whack. The Hoodride crowd will go out of their way to make the shit look ugly. Intentionally putting mismatched  colors and dents. They will sand blast a car and purposely let it rust. We on the other hand just try to add on making what we got better than it was but keeping it OG paint. Its called the Patina Movement in the VW scene.
> *


Maybe they made "hoodride" into something its not, but here is a story about "Patina Phantoms"- these are cars where they make them look like yours but they are not, they are faux. 
heres an exerpt from the story:But here's the latest rub: patina phantoms--cars that never could haveoccurred in history but that appear with the scars of a battle theynever really fought.

http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/hdr...ndow/index.html


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 12 2009, 08:00 PM~13556295
> *Technically, its called a "hood ride"
> hoodride  117 up, 28 down
> A hoodride is an old vintage car that's been lowered and has original faded or worn paint. In the best case, the car will also have rust and patina. Mismatched panels, dents and missing parts enhance the look because they add more character and originality. Driving a hoodride is about making use of a car everyone else would avoid because it's "ugly" or "beyond repair" and being able to love it for what it is. It's enjoying your car because you built it the way you want, and not how everyone else thinks it should look.
> 
> A hoodride is most often an older model air-cooled Volkswagen, but it doesn't really have to be a VW to qualify for hoodride status--It can be any rusty old car.
> *





> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 12 2009, 08:14 PM~13556404
> *Maybe they made "hoodride" into something its not, but here is a story about "Patina Phantoms"- these are cars where they make them look like yours but they are not, they are faux.
> heres an exerpt from the story:But here's the latest rub: patina phantoms--cars that never could haveoccurred in history but that appear with the scars of a battle theynever really fought.
> 
> http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/hdr...ndow/index.html
> *



your so fucking stupid its pathetic


----------



## brett

:0 wow man it looks great !!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 08:04 PM~13556320
> *:nono: Far from HoodRide. Hoodride scene in VW's is whack. The Hoodride crowd will go out of their way to make the shit look ugly. Intentionally putting mismatched  colors and dents. They will sand blast a car and purposely let it rust. We on the other hand just try to add on making what we got better than it was but keeping it OG paint. Its called the Patina Movement in the VW scene.
> *



its classic hot rod or classic rodding 


ive been spending alot of usual layitlow time reading and researching for tech info and so forth


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 12 2009, 09:26 PM~13556536
> *its classic hot rod or classic rodding
> ive been spending alot of usual layitlow time reading and researching  for tech info and so forth
> 
> *


wrong. google 'classic hot rods' and look in image results, they are all old nicely painted cars, fully done up. and classic rodding is a verb, so it is not even a class.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 12 2009, 08:31 PM~13556583
> *wrong. google 'classic hot rods' and look in image results, they are all old nicely painted cars, fully done up. and classic rodding is a verb, so it is not even a class.
> *



for once in ur life do some research before removing all doubt that your a fucking dumb cocksucker


----------



## REV. chuck

Originally a counter-reaction to the traditional hot rod, a label recently applied to undriven cars and super high priced "customs". The rat rod's beginning was a throwback to the hot rods of the earlier days of hot-rodding, built to the best of the owner's abilities and meant to be driven. Rat rods are meant to loosely imitate in form and function, the "traditional" hot rods of the era. Biker, greaser, rockabilly, and punk culture is often credited as influence that shapes of rat-rodding.

The typical rat rod (an early 1920s through 1950s coupe or roadster): Early (pre-World War II) vehicles often have their fenders, hoods, running boards, and bumpers removed. The bodies are frequently channeled over the frame, and sectioned, or the roofs chopped for a lower profile. Later post-war vehicles are rarely constructed without fenders and are often customized in the fashion of Kustoms, leadsleds, and lowriders. Maltese crosses, skulls, and other accessories are often added. Chopped tops, shaved trim, grills, tail lights, and other miscellaneous body parts are swapped between makes and models. Most, if not all of the work and engineering is done by the owner of the vehicle.

Recently, the term "rat rod" has been used to describe almost any vehicle that appears unfinished or is built simply to be driven.




but to most people they consider it classic hot rodding and reject the name rat rod because hot rodding started in low budget garage's across the country. and turned into full show car's. therefore todays rat rods were yesterdays hot rods. 




ya fucking simple minded idiot fuck i swear to your god and everything you consider holy if i ever run into you im going to beat you within an inch of your life. fuck i hate you fucking douchebag.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 06:46 PM~13556216
> *sunset. Texas Toast style..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raised it up a little to drive it in the shop for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

very groovy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like


----------



## regal ryda

wuts missing from the garage it looks like its more room in there, I may have to bring my ride on up to get you an Brian both on it...lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13557781
> *wuts missing from the garage it looks like its more room in there, I may have to bring my ride on up to get you an Brian both on it...lol
> *


The oval window bug is gone thats why my shop looks like theres so much room now.
Now I have room to color sand and buff the wagon.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 11:19 PM~13558554
> *The oval window bug is gone thats why my shop looks like theres so much room now.
> Now I have room to color sand and buff the wagon.
> *


work on that BD homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> Picked my car up from the spray booth today. My friend Charles down the street from my house let me borrow his booth on the weekend when his shop is closed. Very cool dude. Even if hes a Mopar fanatic he liked the wagon.
> 
> It sat in there since yesterday now its time to soak up some sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 12 2009, 10:40 PM~13556680
> *Originally a counter-reaction to the traditional hot rod, a label recently applied to undriven cars and super high priced "customs". The rat rod's beginning was a throwback to the hot rods of the earlier days of hot-rodding, built to the best of the owner's abilities and meant to be driven. Rat rods are meant to loosely imitate in form and function, the "traditional" hot rods of the era. Biker, greaser, rockabilly, and punk culture is often credited as influence that shapes of rat-rodding.
> 
> The typical rat rod (an early 1920s through 1950s coupe or roadster): Early (pre-World War II) vehicles often have their fenders, hoods, running boards, and bumpers removed. The bodies are frequently channeled over the frame, and sectioned, or the roofs chopped for a lower profile. Later post-war vehicles are rarely constructed without fenders and are often customized in the fashion of Kustoms, leadsleds, and lowriders. Maltese crosses, skulls, and other accessories are often added. Chopped tops, shaved trim, grills, tail lights, and other miscellaneous body parts are swapped between makes and models. Most, if not all of the work and engineering is done by the owner of the vehicle.
> 
> Recently, the term "rat rod" has been used to describe almost any vehicle that appears unfinished or is built simply to be driven.
> but to most people they consider  it classic hot rodding  and reject the name rat rod  because hot rodding started in low budget garage's across the country. and turned into full show car's.  therefore todays rat rods were yesterdays hot rods.
> ya fucking simple minded idiot fuck  i swear to your god and everything you consider holy if i ever run into you im going to beat you within an inch of your life. fuck i hate you fucking douchebag.
> *


Being a member of the "scene" I can tell you its not "traditional" or Rat" its called "Ol Skool" rodding. Just go to www.olskoolrodz.com and you will see a buch of similar cars or trucks along with some Model T -1960's cars. Most all are either "Patina" or flat painted. Even if the majority of people do not clear coat thier rides to preserve the patina I think that it could become more popular to do that once people see the effect it has.

Both of you need to learn more about what you talk about before you spew crap. Besides this is a build thread about Skims wagon, not about what kind of a term to apply to it or if he should have put hydros on it or not. Its his car to do with as he pleases and its his car to call whatever he wants. 

Grow up and stop crying like babies.


Skim I love it and I love Johns too. Good job now get back on the vert so I can keep motivated on my 58.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 13 2009, 07:13 AM~13559234
> *Being a member of the "scene" I can tell you its not "traditional" or Rat" its called "Ol Skool" rodding. Just go to www.olskoolrodz.com and you will see a buch of similar cars or trucks along with some Model T -1960's cars. Most all are either "Patina" or flat painted. Even if the majority of people do not clear coat thier rides to preserve the patina I think that it could become more popular to do that once people see the effect it has.
> 
> Both of you need to learn more about what you talk about before you spew crap. Besides this is a build thread about Skims wagon, not about what kind of a term to apply to it or if he should have put hydros on it or not. Its his car to do with as he pleases and its his car to call whatever he wants.
> 
> Grow up and stop crying like babies.
> Skim I love it and I love Johns too. Good job now get back on the vert so I can keep motivated on my 58.
> *


Personally, i would say its a mix between "hoodride" and "rod". the Hoodride class pinpoints the word patina and no other class can do that, but it is a chevy and it is suped up with 20's, air ride, a nice engine, so i would say its a "hoodrod" if i can coin the phrase  this is what I would call it, you can call it whatever you want. i said "hoodride" because it resembled most of the description on the good ol' urban dictionary, but there are several deffinitions from different people on what a hoodride is. its skims car, so he can call it what he wants, but if it were mine i would call it a "hoodride" or "hoodrod".


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

It turned out nice Skim.


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin: NICE!


----------



## God's Son2

Hey Skim, can you fit skirts on with those wheels? i've always loved wagons with skirts. have you thought about it?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 13 2009, 06:13 AM~13559234
> *Being a member of the "scene" I can tell you its not "traditional" or Rat" its called "Ol Skool" rodding. Just go to www.olskoolrodz.com and you will see a buch of similar cars or trucks along with some Model T -1960's cars. Most all are either "Patina" or flat painted. Even if the majority of people do not clear coat thier rides to preserve the patina I think that it could become more popular to do that once people see the effect it has.
> 
> Both of you need to learn more about what you talk about before you spew crap. Besides this is a build thread about Skims wagon, not about what kind of a term to apply to it or if he should have put hydros on it or not. Its his car to do with as he pleases and its his car to call whatever he wants.
> 
> Grow up and stop crying like babies.
> Skim I love it and I love Johns too. Good job now get back on the vert so I can keep motivated on my 58.
> *


as part of the "scene" as you call it you should really know most of those guys hate it when you refer to it rat rodding 

this is a discussion forum omg so sorry about discussing things on it :uh: 

oh wait you did it too right before you bitch and cried about us bitching and crying and you posted your opinion right before claiming our opinions to be wrong


wow how fucking hypocritical of you :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 09:18 AM~13559951
> *Personally, i would say its a mix between "hoodride" and "rod". the Hoodride class pinpoints the word patina and no other class can do that, but it is a chevy and it is suped up with 20's, air ride, a nice engine, so i would say its a "hoodrod" if i can coin the phrase   this is what I would call it, you can call it whatever you want. i said "hoodride" because it resembled most of the description on the good ol' urban dictionary, but there are several deffinitions from different people on what a hoodride is. its skims car, so he can call it what he wants, but if it were mine i would call it a "hoodride" or "hoodrod".
> *


your a fucking *** and noone cares


----------



## HARDLUCK88

very nice t-bone!! so does this mean you can finish up the rag now?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 13 2009, 11:03 AM~13560777
> *Hey Skim, can you fit skirts on with those wheels? i've always loved wagons with skirts. have you thought about it?
> *


I thought about it but probably not good but if it was on 13's the yeah I would run skirts but fake the color to look like the rest of the car.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2009, 09:32 PM~13566071
> *I thought about it but probably not good but if it was on 13's the yeah I would run skirts but fake the color to look like the rest of the car.
> *


go ahead and make a pair in case you get an itch to throw some on


----------



## regal ryda

Hey T do you have a HEI in there, did you have to make clearance for it


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13566571
> *Hey T do you have a HEI in there, did you have to make clearance for it
> *



No HEI, just a magnetic pickup distributor


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 13 2009, 09:07 PM~13567465
> *No HEI, just a magnetic pickup distributor
> *


Sup Brian, man you two gonna have to hook me up, make me the colorful guy in the crew


----------



## regal ryda

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2009, 10:18 PM~13567603
> *Sup Brian, man you two gonna have to hook me up, make me the colorful guy in the crew
> *


Lol. Yeah that fool really knows his shit that's why whenever I have a question or can't figure something out I start calling him. Funny part is afterwards he always cusses me because he has to drive 45 minutes to get back home. :biggrin: 
Good thing is that his car is almost ready for paint so he'll be busting the deuce bubble back out real soon.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2009, 11:04 PM~13568210
> *Lol. Yeah that fool really knows his shit that's why whenever I have a question or can't figure something out I start calling him. Funny part is afterwards he always cusses me because he has to drive 45 minutes to get back home. :biggrin:
> Good thing is that his car is almost ready for paint so he'll be busting the deuce bubble back out real soon.
> *


As much as he's there he should have his own room LOL 





On a side note: went to viva las vegas this weekend saw a 59 wagon patina and cleared on fat whites and supremes with clean ass guts reminded me of ur deuce. Best show I've ever been to. Can't wait for the round up the 62 is gonna kill them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13568210
> *Lol. Yeah that fool really knows his shit that's why whenever I have a question or can't figure something out I start calling him. Funny part is afterwards he always cusses me because he has to drive 45 minutes to get back home. :biggrin:
> Good thing is that his car is almost ready for paint so he'll be busting the deuce bubble back out real soon.
> *


yea I saw that when we was out thee he starts tell how to do it then u blink an he doin it himself....my kinda guide....lol


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 14 2009, 07:40 AM~13570313
> *yea I saw that when we was out thee he starts tell how to do it then u blink an he doin it himself....my kinda guide....lol
> *



I realize that it won't get done unless I do it! :banghead: Bad news for Skim, I start my new job today (after being laid off for 15 months!), so he will have to finish some shit up now. hno: To top things off, I have 3 weeks until Super Chevy and my car is not even painted yet. I think I should have waited to get a job!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 14 2009, 08:50 AM~13570347
> *I realize that it won't get done unless I do it! :banghead: Bad news for Skim, I start my new job today (after being laid off for 15 months!), so he will have to finish some shit up now. hno: To top things off, I have 3 weeks until Super Chevy and my car is not even painted yet.  I think I should have waited to get a job!
> *


:cheesy: :0 I'll pick you up at the Marriot at Boca Town Center aka Crocker Center whenever you return. :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 14 2009, 08:01 AM~13570372
> *:cheesy:  :0  I'll pick you up at the Marriot at Boca Town Center aka Crocker Center whenever you return.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Seth, you remember that! Unfortunately I won't be travelling to Boca like I did before. It was nice "living" at that Marriott though!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 14 2009, 09:11 AM~13570401
> *Damn Seth, you remember that!  Unfortunately I won't be travelling to Boca like I did before.  It was nice "living" at that Marriott though!
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 14 2009, 09:20 AM~13571681
> *:angry:  :uh:
> *


Hes the new door man for master blasters :biggrin:


----------



## ButchFragrance

I gotta say i was real skeptical at first, but this thing is bad ass. Makes me want one.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 14 2009, 03:29 PM~13573579
> *Hes the new door man for master blasters :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: More like the "Main Event". :barf:


----------



## Austin Ace

LSR Days away now!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2009, 09:32 PM~13566071
> *I thought about it but probably not good but if it was on 13's the yeah I would run skirts but fake the color to look like the rest of the car.
> *


this thang would look good on some thirteen inch patina'd chinas


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

deuce looks great Skim, maybe it should be called a "RustoRod" ? 

captured patina trapped in time.

DropJaw meets LockJaw :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

lol. :biggrin: 
Lonetar Roundup trip is tomorrow. We'll see what happens


----------



## SoTexCustomz

u driving it?


----------



## Loco 61

Nice Skim...


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2009, 08:57 PM~13600116
> *lol.  :biggrin:
> Lonetar Roundup trip is tomorrow. We'll see what happens
> *


 hno:


----------



## Skim

Lonestar roundup was a blast. I was told they were gonna hate on our wheels but people liked our style. Me and john rolled both our wagons to congress ave for the big cruise last night and it was packed. Today we parked both wagons side by side and they were well received. Lots of good compliments and questions about how we got them so shiney it was too funny. Afterwards we cruised congress ave again and watched all of the cruising up and down the boulevard. It was such a good time and well worth the thrash. John got offered crazy dough for his ride at the show. I was trippin but he said he wasn't ready to sell it. That's gangsta.
Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## HARDLUCK88

lovin it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks like a granite counter top! LOL!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2009, 12:37 PM~13622425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a granite counter top! LOL!
> *


It does!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2009, 02:37 PM~13622425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a granite counter top! LOL!
> *


It does.


----------



## Skim

from the indoor arena. pics came out shitty indoors


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

cruising congress blvd right after the show


----------



## Skim




----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 10:17 AM~13629133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good one

what kind of reactions did you get for having cleared patinas?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 07:18 AM~13629141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADAZZ MR SKIM ...BADAZZ


----------



## Ls1wagon

> cruising congress blvd right after the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at joe martin checkin my shit out


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> cruising congress blvd right after the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at joe martin checkin my shit out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id be checkin it out too if i seen it in person
Click to expand...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks like a fun weekend!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 20 2009, 12:04 PM~13630600
> *
> 
> what kind of reactions did you get for having cleared patinas?
> *


It was pretty good actually. Only thing that bothered me was all the people who would feel on it. The would walk down and feel the hood or the side of the car.
Many people thought it was cool to preserve it by clearing it. I told them we have been doing this to VWs for a long ass time now.


----------



## brkSS

awesome pics skim, the wagon turned out sick... :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 09:23 AM~13629178
> *cruising congress blvd right after the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore of this or others like it?


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 20 2009, 12:21 PM~13630763
> *id be checkin it out too if i seen it in person
> *


that Martin Bros. , Joe Martin?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 20 2009, 02:43 PM~13632100
> *anymore of this or others like it?
> *


yes, a ton but my friend quintin has to send them to me to post. he took over 300 pics this weekend.


----------



## Skim

I have some other new pics I will post of the toast in a few... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

after taking out the factory AC off the firewall I had to cover those huge gaping holes in the firewall fo the 4H Leader sign and an old Oklahoma plate did the trick.


----------



## Skim

Drove it to work to let my boss finally see it. He loves this kind of stuff. Took some pics while I was there. Good backdrop.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

Skim, the wagon looks bad ass bro! i love it...
i got my duece back from my painter today, check it out...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Apr 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13635755
> *Skim, the wagon looks bad ass bro!  i love it...
> i got my duece back from my painter today, check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh damn thats wild. How long till its all back together?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 07:17 PM~13635767
> *oh damn thats wild. How long till its all back together?
> *



hopefully finished and ready to sell by July :0


----------



## Skim

Pics from the muffler shop today in good sunlight.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Apr 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13635786
> *hopefully finished and ready to sell by July  :0
> *


cha ching$$$ :cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 07:19 PM~13635806
> *cha ching$$$ :cheesy:
> *



i hope so bro... so how do you like that disc brake kit? i am probably going to go ahead and upgrade my deuce even though i put all new brakes on it last summer. i just know the discs will help it sell better...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13635793
> *Pics from the muffler shop today in good sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking GOOD Skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Apr 20 2009, 08:24 PM~13635883
> *i hope so bro...  so how do you like that disc brake kit? i am probably going to go ahead and upgrade my deuce even though i put all new brakes on it last summer. i just know the discs will help it sell better...
> *


that kit was only 339.00 with 2" drop spindles, brakelines, bearings and all from CPP on ebay. :cheesy:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2009, 07:00 PM~13556300
> *yeah my 60 VW singlecab was the first time I had ever cleared over OG paint. that  was only because I kept buffing out the original paint nice and shiney and it would get dull and oxidize again in 2 weeks so I said fuck it and cleared it. Since then, a few others in the VW scene have done it.
> damn, we were just saying today the hood looks like granite countertop lol.
> 
> The car was originally white. The white wore off and the red oxide primer is the red you see underneath. Chevrolet painted their front clips off the car so for somereason, the front clip will usually have black primer underneath.
> Yeah I really never thought about what this style would be called. I dont care as long as I like it lol.
> *


 pics of the VW?....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 20 2009, 09:03 PM~13636556
> *pics of the VW?....
> *


oh my 60 single cab truck


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13636920
> *oh my 60 single cab truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Skim..mi amigo...u are the shit.... :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13636920
> *oh my 60 single cab truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i dont udnerstand how u got that much rust off with the clr 


i tried and could only get the light stuff off and i scrubbed the piss out of it


what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 20 2009, 10:29 PM~13637892
> *i dont udnerstand how u got that much rust off with the clr
> i tried and could only get the light stuff off  and i scrubbed the piss out of it
> what am i doing wrong?
> *


if its tough use some 800 grit wet.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2009, 03:18 AM~13635793
> *Pics from the muffler shop today in good sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wagon looks raw Skim!


----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN I'M REALLY LIKING THAT RUFF LOOK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

thanks man!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

It's gonna be nice outside. You have any plans for the wagon today?


----------



## NIMSTER64

WOW BRO YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT HOMIE. LOOKS GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## nerveink

DAMN DOG YOU HAVE SOME BEAUTIFUL STUFF IN THIS THREAD!!!
GOOD STUFF MAN!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 10:52 PM~13638195
> *if its tough use some 800 grit wet.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by nerveink_@Apr 21 2009, 09:55 AM~13641341
> *DAMN DOG YOU HAVE SOME BEAUTIFUL STUFF IN THIS THREAD!!!
> GOOD STUFF MAN!!!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Nevada51

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2009, 04:27 PM~13663053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics of this '60 wagon?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2009, 01:26 AM~13663042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Roy85

that's one hell of a sweet wagon you got there!!!! 
keep up the good work


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Nevada51_@Apr 25 2009, 05:06 AM~13684797
> *Any more pics of this '60 wagon?
> *


Check out the topic called "Johns 60 wagon "The Green Mile"


----------



## Nevada51

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2009, 07:18 AM~13686989
> *Check out the topic called "Johns 60 wagon "The Green Mile"
> *


Thanks Skim, exactly what I was after . Do you know how the clear coat has held up on El Trokito? I was thinking of CLR then Ankor Wax and then polish on my '56 Oval, but the clear coat might be a better option? Interested to know how durable it is.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Nevada51_@Apr 26 2009, 04:16 AM~13691780
> *Thanks Skim, exactly what I was after .  Do you know how the clear coat has held up on El Trokito?  I was thinking of CLR then Ankor Wax and then polish on my '56 Oval, but the clear coat might be a better option?  Interested to know how durable it is.
> *


I dont know on El Trokito. That thing is over in England now and they have weather thats not as harsh as far as the sun is concerned but if you use a good clear it should hold up well. I used a good clear so it should last a while.

Pic from a cloudy day like today.











I had another set of these wagon mouldings chromed so I took these pics for when I post them up on ebay.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

that wagen come out clean keep up the good werk.


----------



## droptopt-bird

you do some badass work man


----------



## Skim

thanks, but with a lot of help.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2009, 10:40 PM~13697612
> *I dont know on El Trokito. That thing is over in England now and they have weather thats not as harsh as far as the sun is concerned but if you use a good clear it should hold up well. I used a good clear so it should last a while.
> 
> Pic from a cloudy day like today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had another set of these wagon mouldings chromed so I took these pics for when I post them up on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks, which i could find me a 65 wagon


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2009, 12:32 AM~13663105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow that think sits low. Amost looks like its below the payment.


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2009, 12:26 AM~13663042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass skim...you punch that motor yet to see what it does in a wagon?

Does the header flange hit the floor? If there is one thing I can't stand, the ticky from an exhaust leak....


----------



## big pimpin

Neato! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

Saw the wagons at Pate yesterday! wagon's look better in person :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Impslap

Hey, Skim, is the suspension stock on the wagon? Does it lay that low on just the bags, or did you change any of the mounts, notch, etc.? I tried going through the thread and it looks like you got her to lay out on the stock stuff.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

JESUS!!!


you goin to tulsa agin?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 3 2009, 12:17 PM~13770780
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Deezam Mo! Looks like fun :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@May 3 2009, 05:32 PM~13772251
> *Hey, Skim, is the suspension stock on the wagon? Does it lay that low on just the bags, or did you change any of the mounts, notch, etc.? I tried going through the thread and it looks like you got her to lay out on the stock stuff.
> *


Stock suspension, no mods or cutting just bags


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@May 3 2009, 10:52 AM~13770346
> *Saw the wagons at Pate yesterday! wagon's look better in person :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Got a lot of complements and offered some good cash this weekend for it but I couldnt do it. I like it too much. Thanks to John with the 60 wagon, got that thermador swamp cooler with patina to match. I forgot to bring the camera to the swap meet :uh: 
Several people said they seen the wagon but I never got to meet or talk to them. Next time stop and say hello and BUY some shit off me :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 07:12 PM~13772919
> *Thanks. Got a lot of complements and offered some good cash this weekend for it but I couldnt do it. I like it too much. Thanks to John with the 60 wagon, got that thermador swamp cooler with patina to match. I forgot to bring the camera to the swap meet :uh:
> Several people said they seen the wagon but I never got to meet or talk to them. Next time stop and say hello and BUY some shit off me :biggrin:
> *


how much :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 3 2009, 07:15 PM~13772938
> *how much :0
> *


one guy had a fat ass roll of 100's, I was like how much is that? he said 10, one guy offered me 16 and 2 dupont paint reps came back twice telling me a number slightly higher than that. Im not ready to sell it. Im just not ready. Maybe if I needed money but right now Im not really trippin. Im sure I will have this car for a while.


----------



## Maverick

Nice...went back thru and read every page..again.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 07:18 PM~13772957
> *one guy had a fat ass roll of 100's, I was like how much is that? he said 10, one guy offered me 16 and 2 dupont paint reps came back twice telling me a number slightly higher than that. Im not ready to sell it. Im just not ready. Maybe if I needed money but right now Im not really trippin. Im sure I will have this car for a while.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 3 2009, 07:21 PM~13772985
> *Nice...went back thru and read every page..again.
> *


yeah its a trip. 5 months and a bit of money, more than I wanted to spend but it was worth it.


----------



## All Out Customs

It looks sweet, Nice work man.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

i think its only fair that when its time to sell it comes back to oklahoma. let me know i got a tahoe to trade......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:yes: Legendary Vehicle in my book. Taking it to a new level and thinking outside of the crackerjack box. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Looks naked without the roof rack.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 4 2009, 12:49 PM~13778749
> *Looks naked without the roof rack.
> *


Only if it has old ass surfboards strapped to the rack.


----------



## Skim

Just pickd up 2 59 el caminos today. Found them up in Oklahoma and brought one back today. This is the one I will build afte I finish the rag. It will more than likely be done the same as the wagon because I havent really seen any elcos done up that way. LS-1, bagged low similar look the wagon has. It needs some lower quarter patches. It has some rust issues but it was cheap to buy the pair so we'll see what happens...


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

was that one at a uhaul storage by chance?


----------



## Skim

og paint dividers


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@May 4 2009, 07:02 PM~13783803
> *was that one at a uhaul storage by chance?
> *


it was in slaughterville, ok down by lexington at some guys place. could have been but i dont know.


----------



## brett

:0 :0 :0 :0 $500 !!!! :banghead:
whats up w/ the other one 
did it come w/the kitty :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 4 2009, 07:20 PM~13783973
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  $500 !!!! :banghead:
> whats up w/ the other one
> did it come w/the kitty :biggrin:
> *


lol, actually They wanted 1500 each I erased the 1 lol, but I got both cars for 1600 bucks. the other one was pretty rusty. I will use it mostly for parts. It does have all the trim and stuff like that but Im gonna part it out and make my money back because its so rusty underneath.
That cat is a wild cat that hangs out because I give him food so he kinda hangs around and keeps the mice away.


----------



## ghettoblaster

A 59 Elco is the next best thing to a wagon


----------



## wired61

DAAAMN!!!.....GOOD FIND!!!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2009, 07:18 PM~13772957
> *one guy had a fat ass roll of 100's, I was like how much is that? he said 10, one guy offered me 16 and 2 dupont paint reps came back twice telling me a number slightly higher than that. Im not ready to sell it. Im just not ready. Maybe if I needed money but right now Im not really trippin. Im sure I will have this car for a while.
> *


 damn you know you did something right when you get so many good offers this quick :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

goddam, this ***** dont stop :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13784268
> *goddam, this ***** dont stop  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13784268
> *goddam, this ***** dont stop  :0
> *


 :roflmao: no shit , steady saving em


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 4 2009, 10:49 AM~13778749
> *Looks naked without the roof rack.
> *


it never had one on it.


----------



## regal ryda

lucky bastard.....you up for a real road trip or u workin this weekend


----------



## REV. chuck

theres one just like that blueish green one here cheap SOLID


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 4 2009, 10:38 PM~13786664
> *theres one just like that blueish green one here    cheap SOLID
> *


pics chuck and how cheap is cheap, my boy lil john is looking for one. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 4 2009, 10:31 PM~13786544
> *lucky bastard.....you up for a real road trip or u workin this weekend
> *


I work friday thru monday. where you off to?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 09:47 PM~13786803
> *I work friday thru monday. where you off to?
> *


ohio :biggrin:....did you ever check your yahoo, I think i sent you pics of it


----------



## Loco 61

SWEET!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 10:46 PM~13786787
> *pics chuck and how cheap is cheap, my boy lil john is looking for one. :biggrin:
> *


this isnt the one i was reffering too but this seems like a good deal

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1131456327.html

go through them byb threads i posted an assload of impala ads in one of them


cant remember which one tho


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Cool guitar effects pedal!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 07:57 PM~13783740
> *Just pickd up 2 59 el caminos today. Found them up in Oklahoma and brought one back today. This is the one I will  build afte I finish the rag. It will more than likely be done the same as the wagon because I havent really seen any elcos done up that way. LS-1, bagged low similar look the wagon has. It needs some lower quarter patches. It has some rust issues but it was cheap to buy the pair so we'll see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You suck!


----------



## MAAANDO

Check it out Skizzle.....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 06:57 PM~13783740
> *Just pickd up 2 59 el caminos today. Found them up in Oklahoma and brought one back today. This is the one I will  build afte I finish the rag. It will more than likely be done the same as the wagon because I havent really seen any elcos done up that way. LS-1, bagged low similar look the wagon has. It needs some lower quarter patches. It has some rust issues but it was cheap to buy the pair so we'll see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 You dirty Dog!


----------



## CHUKO 204

:0


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2009, 10:35 PM~13787261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ls1wagon

man you have a bad ass elco on your hands!


----------



## Skim

That's nothing. Wait til you see the pics after a little CLR treatment. I already got all that surface rust off.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*damn,...... hate ur guts.... i sold my shop truck









so i could build a new one. (a 59 el co) usually they're all over the local classifieds,.. my luck when im ready to build one i cant find one in my area...lol

and u got that cheap... burn in hell :biggrin: 




























nice come up homie  :thumbsup: *


----------



## Skim

Your truck was bad ass. Did you make it down to Lone Star Round up this year?


----------



## Skim

A step by step tutorial on how CLR works on old cars. I wonder if they would pay me like the Oxy Clean guy.

Heres the magic potion.


----------



## Skim

starting with the passenger front fender. I will do the whole clip.


----------



## Skim

lets do the hood....


----------



## Skim

Bam!


----------



## Skim

Now lets do the drivers side fender lol.


----------



## Skim

Having fun with CLR yet? :biggrin: 



















did half of the lower bumper filler..


----------



## Skim

Front clip is done and it only took about 30 minutes.


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 05:57 PM~13783740
> *Just pickd up 2 59 el caminos today. Found them up in Oklahoma and brought one back today. This is the one I will  build afte I finish the rag. It will more than likely be done the same as the wagon because I havent really seen any elcos done up that way. LS-1, bagged low similar look the wagon has. It needs some lower quarter patches. It has some rust issues but it was cheap to buy the pair so we'll see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Dream Truck!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 01:12 AM~13799437
> *starting with the passenger front fender. I will do the whole clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KABAMMMM!


----------



## timdog57

You got that for $500?!?! Damn you Skim.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 02:21 AM~13799504
> *Front clip is done and it only took about 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bitch is gonna look fresh with some PPG clear over it. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

The 59's calling for these 20x8.5 front 22x10 rear


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 12:19 AM~13799496
> *Having fun with CLR yet? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did half of the lower bumper filler..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get to the Vert!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

yo skim what do you use to scuff the rust off clr and what kind of scuff paper sand paper?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 6 2009, 10:37 AM~13801202
> *yo skim what do you use to scuff  the rust off clr and what kind of scuff paper sand paper?
> *


Scotch Brite pad as seen in the photos. Stubborn rust will need some extra grit to knock it down.


----------



## Coca Pearl

NICE ELCO...........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2009, 09:18 AM~13801579
> *NICE ELCO...........
> *


:werd:


----------



## 79 cutty

Man it must be nice.....you just don't find cars that clean to start with up here in the midwest! 

Nice find Skim! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 6 2009, 08:30 AM~13801151
> *Get to the Vert!
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 11:44 AM~13801864
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 6 2009, 09:52 AM~13801365
> *Scotch Brite pad as seen in the photos.  Stubborn rust will need some extra grit to knock it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 12:19 AM~13799496
> *Having fun with CLR yet? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did half of the lower bumper filler..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the scrub pad is where i went wrong  


think i can clean chrome like that


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 06:00 PM~13783782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good find! Cool cat!


----------



## Texas Massacre

I saw Krum on the news


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13820908
> *I saw Krum on the news
> *


was it for a lynchin'.......lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 7 2009, 11:21 PM~13821005
> *was it for a lynchin'.......lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 6 2009, 03:04 PM~13805619
> *the scrub pad is where i went wrong
> think i can clean chrome like that
> *


Not with a scotch brite


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 6 2009, 10:25 AM~13801660
> *:werd:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## brett

Front clip is done and it only took about 30 minutes.










that is crazy how good that stuff works ,W :0 W!%@$##@%


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

That Elco looks real solid, wish I could find one for 500 around here :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS CRACKEN SKIM


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@May 8 2009, 09:21 PM~13832081
> *That Elco looks real solid, wish I could find one for 500 around here :thumbsup:
> *


 there was a 1 in front of the 5


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 8 2009, 07:58 PM~13830834
> *Front clip is done and it only took about 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is crazy how good that stuff works ,W  :0  W!%@$##@%
> *


thats tight. those are rare. ive seen two over here one regular and one with a lift kit and super swampers


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 01:10 AM~13799422
> *A step by step tutorial on how CLR works on old cars. I wonder if they would pay me like the Oxy Clean guy.
> 
> Heres the magic potion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that stuff is expensive, do they make a store brand? :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 01:14 AM~13799450
> *lets do the hood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make sure you wear some gloves


----------



## God's Son2

skim, i got done buffing my 83 mali wagon's hood fender and door. it was pale with no shine and now it blings. why dont you just buff it to a shine or havent you done that before with the single cab?


----------



## Maverick

Nerve rackin sum bitch...worse than my brothers kids..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

damn love 59 elcos :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 08:57 PM~13783740
> *Just pickd up 2 59 el caminos today. Found them up in Oklahoma and brought one back today. This is the one I will  build afte I finish the rag. It will more than likely be done the same as the wagon because I havent really seen any elcos done up that way. LS-1, bagged low similar look the wagon has. It needs some lower quarter patches. It has some rust issues but it was cheap to buy the pair so we'll see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN Skim...............you are one LUCKY S.O.B.

good luck and good find.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

damn Skim ship some of those up here in the northeast huh? up here CLR would make a project disappear!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@May 12 2009, 10:36 AM~13861668
> *damn Skim ship some of those up here in the northeast huh? up here CLR would make a project disappear!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

seen this today


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 12 2009, 10:30 PM~13868344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seen this today
> *


nice 55.


----------



## raystrey

Skim,

My old man lives in the Dallas/Ft.Worth area and is working on a 63 rag we bought a while back. Do you have the number to the shop that is doing your chrome. We would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Dem haterz be hatin'... Fucken 3-0-5 Jack Boys. . . Can't be safe nowhere in Miami.... 

















































































































[/quote]


----------



## sicx13

WOW People steal radios????? havent seen that since the 90s


----------



## sicx13

WOW People steal radios????? havent seen that since the 90s


----------



## sicx13

WOW People steal radios????? havent seen that since the 90s


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I told you over a year ago I found an old Notchback by the crib but I forgot where it was, here it is....

http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/1172339823.html


----------



## Hialeah56

> Dem haterz be hatin'... Fucken 3-0-5 Jack Boys. . . Can't be safe nowhere in Miami....


[/quote]
sorry to hear that 
edited for alcohol talk :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

It wasn't me or my vehicle. found it in Miami fest. :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 17 2009, 03:18 PM~13912981
> *It wasn't me or my vehicle. found it in Miami fest.  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: thought it was a side project :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Took the Toast out to the MajestiX picnic yesterday. Had a blast and I was suprised how many people loved the way it was done.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

found a 63 today. twin to the toast...


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 07:24 PM~13994136
> *found a 63 today. twin to the toast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww shit, here we go again 





:biggrin:


----------



## wired61

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 08:24 PM~13994136
> *found a 63 today. twin to the toast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



call this one ''butter side up''!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@May 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13995328
> *call this one ''butter side up''!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

interior and all up in that shit.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

the guts look clean, just need a lil CLR :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 07:24 PM~13994136
> *found a 63 today. twin to the toast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Skim

Majestix picnic


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 11:20 PM~13996243
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13996243
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still remember the prank phone call :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 06:24 PM~13994136
> *found a 63 today. twin to the toast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brian needs to buy this one.


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 25 2009, 08:43 PM~13995795
> *the guts look clean, just need a lil CLR  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13996243
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Strike a pose! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Posing n' shit. :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 11:39 PM~13995744
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> interior and all up in that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: Go and swoop it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 08:26 AM~13999072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posing n' shit. :rofl:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 11:20 PM~13996243
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the BADDEST MOTHERFUCKERS ive seen so far..... it was nice meeting you SKIM, u one talll mofo :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

39YUXIKrOFk&feature


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 08:26 AM~13999072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posing n' shit. :rofl:
> *


bitch i was leaning against the car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 10:32 AM~13999121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39YUXIKrOFk&feature
> *


:rofl: 

and where was you that day?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 08:32 AM~13999121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39YUXIKrOFk&feature
> *


 oh now here you go talkin shit. bitch, you used to bump that shit in your old CRX


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 26 2009, 08:10 AM~13998648
> *Brian needs to buy this one.
> *



:wave: :wave: 
Brian needs to finish the final touches to his 62 and then work on his 61!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2009, 10:33 AM~13999126
> *bitch i was leaning against the car
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 09:34 AM~13999132
> *:rofl:
> 
> and where was you that day?
> *


Putting air ride on my 62.....Skim was no where to be found!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13999136
> *oh now here you go talkin shit. bitch, you used to bump that shit in your old CRX
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2009, 09:35 AM~13999136
> *oh now here you go talkin shit. bitch, you used to bump that shit in your old CRX
> *


Bitch...You know that's your theme song!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 10:37 AM~13999153
> *Putting air ride on my 62.....Skim was no where to be found!
> *


I heard about that, when are you trashing those out of date 1989 old white man wheels and get with the times with a set 20 front and 22 rears? :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 08:37 AM~13999153
> *Putting air ride on my 62.....Skim was no where to be found!
> *


I was to be found alright. I was found in Dallas chillin and grillin, leanin' on the toast.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 08:39 AM~13999171
> *I heard about that, when are you trashing those out of date 1989 old white man wheels and get with the times with a set 20 front and 22 rears?  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 OH NO HE DI-INT!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2009, 10:40 AM~13999182
> *I was to be found alright. I was found in Dallas chillin and grillin, leanin' on the toast.
> *


Did you take Brian's wheels to the picnic to sell? If so, did they sell?


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 09:42 AM~13999194
> *Did you take Brian's wheels to the picnic to sell? If so, did they sell?
> *


Have yours sold yet??? I didn't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2009, 10:42 AM~13999191
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  OH NO HE DI-INT!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



















20 front 22 rear 
























18 front 22 rear


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 10:46 AM~13999229
> *Have yours sold yet??? I didn't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOLD TO HOUSTON, TX 3 WEEKS AGO TO LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, THANKS TO BRUCE. :cheesy:

HE GOT THE HOOKUP TOO, $2300 SHIPPED.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 09:48 AM~13999246
> *SOLD TO HOUSTON, TX 3 WEEKS AGO TO LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, THANKS TO BRUCE.  :cheesy:
> 
> HE GOT THE HOOKUP TOO, $2300 SHIPPED.
> *



Good Deal!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 10:52 AM~13999278
> *Good Deal!
> *


You're getting your ride on, now you got to get your roll on!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2009, 09:33 AM~13999126
> *bitch i was leaning against the car
> *


You even said you were gonna get shit for it....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn attention whores :uh: :twak:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13996243
> *Majestix picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN SOOO GOOD!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 03:39 PM~14002312
> *HEY BEEFCAKE, U LOOKIN SOOO GOOD! LOOK AT THAT BUMPER JUST SWEATIN'
> *


:uh: :rofl:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 02:41 PM~14002918
> *:uh: :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 05:07 PM~14003187
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 03:41 PM~14002918
> *:uh: :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

these ****** here :no:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2009, 06:24 PM~13994136
> *found a 63 today. twin to the toast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol how do you manage to find, out of allllllll the colours of cars, two Impala Wagons that are sun burnt and white and match perfectly!? Ha ha awesome!

can't wait to see Texas Toast II


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@May 26 2009, 07:32 AM~13999120
> *one of the BADDEST MOTHERFUCKERS ive seen so far..... it was  nice meeting you SKIM, u one talll mofo :biggrin:
> *


you must be hella short cuz that ***** shorter than me :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 07:36 AM~13999142
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Brian needs to finish the final touches to his 62 and then work on his 61!
> *


Brian needs ta sell me the 61 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 06:32 AM~13999121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

WHAT WHAT?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 10:48 AM~13999246
> *SOLD TO HOUSTON, TX 3 WEEKS AGO TO LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, THANKS TO BRUCE.  :cheesy:
> 
> HE GOT THE HOOKUP TOO, $2300 SHIPPED.
> *


thanks for telling me about em.......... :twak: :guns: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 07:36 AM~13999142
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Brian needs to finish the final touches to his 62 and then work on his 61!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 06:52 PM~14004315
> *WHAT WHAT?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x9 but :barf: at the same time


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+May 26 2009, 06:29 PM~14004056-->
> 
> 
> 
> Brian needs ta sell me the 61  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yea, and then he can purchase some nice wheels for the Bubbletop! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 06:36 PM~14004132
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@May 26 2009, 06:58 PM~14004371
> *thanks for telling me about em..........  :twak:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:
> *


We don't roll like that.....


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2009, 09:40 AM~14011584
> *Hell yea, and then he can purchase some nice wheels for the Bubbletop!  :cheesy:
> :rofl:
> We don't roll like that.....
> *


X13's or 14's NiKKUH!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 04:52 PM~14004315
> *WHAT WHAT?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where the fuck do you people find this stuff


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 27 2009, 03:47 PM~14016412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  where the fuck do you people find this stuff
> *


I can't even see what the hell yall laughing about because my phone don't show nothing but still images but im sure its retarded


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2009, 08:31 PM~14018281
> *I can't even see what the hell yall laughing about because my phone don't show nothing but still images but im sure its retarded
> *


:rofl: sidekickowned


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2009, 06:31 PM~14018281
> *I can't even see what the hell yall laughing about because my phone don't show nothing but still images but im sure its retarded
> *


*Welcome to your control panel 
The following errors were found
This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.

This personal message has not been sent*
:angry:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 27 2009, 08:27 PM~14018941
> *Welcome to your control panel
> The following errors were found
> This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.
> 
> This personal message has not been sent
> :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

some more pics from saturday off the majestix picnic topic...


----------



## Skim




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks good man. Hope to see one of these rides at Sonic on main in fort worth.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 01:10 PM~14026520
> *Looks good man. Hope to see one of these rides at Sonic on main in fort worth.
> *


I just might. Its running tits!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2009, 11:08 PM~14032171
> *I just might. Its running tits!
> *


sweet. supposed to go to the abilen show but if we can get enough peeps out to sonic Ill roll out.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2009, 11:39 PM~14021778
> *some more pics from saturday off the majestix picnic topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS bro........


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUORozPj5Kw

13's not bad, not bad at all..........

Looks like a fun event!!!!!

   



> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 23 2008, 06:22 AM~11949483
> *Looking Good!!!
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jun 10 2009, 03:56 PM~14151694
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUORozPj5Kw
> 
> 13's not bad, not bad at all..........
> 
> Looks like a fun event!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


It was a great time! I just wish I had a few weeks to run it before the event.

In that video I spun on the line terribly and was the worst run of the weekend.
My best for the weekend was 12.19 @ 112.54 mph. I am still dialing in the suspension and trying to overcome tranny shifting problems. At that mph, I should be in the 11.70's.

I should also point out that everyone was picking on my air ride for being on a car I was racing. They stopped when I lowered the car 1 1/2" and picked up .4 and 4 mph! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

she still looked great running what she did run Brian


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Nice!!!!!!!!!!! I was watching the video and I was like that names sounds familiar and then I was like that car looks familiar, lol!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like a fun event to be at!!!!!!

   



> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jun 11 2009, 08:34 AM~14159507
> *It was a great time!  I just wish I had a few weeks to run it before the event.
> 
> In that video I spun on the line terribly and was the worst run of the weekend.
> My best for the weekend was 12.19 @ 112.54 mph.  I am still dialing in the suspension and trying to overcome tranny shifting problems.  At that mph, I should be in the 11.70's.
> 
> I should also point out that everyone was picking on my air ride for being on a car I was racing.  They stopped when I lowered the car 1 1/2" and picked up .4 and 4 mph! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

Damn Skim..just picked this up in a trade..I'm gonna have to drop it and make it a daily ..What size are those wheels??


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2009, 11:42 AM~14161179
> *Damn Skim..just picked this up in a trade..I'm gonna have to drop it and make it a daily ..What size are those wheels??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuts up wit that 4dr in the back ground


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 11 2009, 05:02 PM~14164902
> *wuts up wit that 4dr in the back ground
> *



haha..regalryda..I'm strippin it right now..I picked up a 62 SS shell I'm puttin together..just finished taken off the front clip today. If you look over the trunklid you can see the 2door firewall on the trailer on the sideyard. I'm not sure what you are looking for??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2009, 01:42 PM~14161179
> *Damn Skim..just picked this up in a trade..I'm gonna have to drop it and make it a daily ..What size are those wheels??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put Some 13" Ds


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2009, 12:42 PM~14161179
> *Damn Skim..just picked this up in a trade..I'm gonna have to drop it and make it a daily ..What size are those wheels??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's fkn sweet! Im running 20x8.5's all the way around.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:34 AM~14159507
> *It was a great time!  I just wish I had a few weeks to run it before the event.
> 
> In that video I spun on the line terribly and was the worst run of the weekend.
> My best for the weekend was 12.19 @ 112.54 mph.  I am still dialing in the suspension and trying to overcome tranny shifting problems.  At that mph, I should be in the 11.70's.
> 
> I should also point out that everyone was picking on my air ride for being on a car I was racing.  They stopped when I lowered the car 1 1/2" and picked up .4 and 4 mph! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tell em bout the time u was on the track and the steering column fell in yo lap! :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2009, 09:21 PM~14166797
> *Tell em bout the time u was on the track and the steering column fell in yo lap! :0 :0 :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






I'm laughin wit you Brian not at you, specially since Imma need yo help too


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2009, 08:19 PM~14166778
> *That's fkn sweet! Im running 20x8.5's all the way around.
> *


Thanks bro..I'm a 61 man, have had a few bubbles back in the day. Been wanting a wagon and this Brookwood was a trade for my Cutlass. Worked out good!

Still on the hunt for a decently price 61 Vert..but it will come eventually. Gonna build this 62 SS in the meantime.

So for the Brookwood I'm thinking front discs at least and bags, bigger rims. Gotta put p/s ..Cool thing is it has power rear window and front seat although the front seat ain't workin right now :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 26 2009, 08:32 AM~13999121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39YUXIKrOFk&feature
> *




LOL WHAT WHAT is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay funnier!!!! hahahahaa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2009, 10:47 PM~14167195
> *Thanks bro..I'm a 61 man, have had a few bubbles back in the day.  Been wanting a wagon and this Brookwood was a trade for my Cutlass.  Worked out good!
> That's a bad ass trade. I woulda done that in a heart beat
> Still on the hunt for a decently price 61 Vert..but it will come eventually.  Gonna build this 62 SS in the meantime.
> 
> So for the Brookwood I'm thinking front discs at least and bags, bigger rims.  Gotta put p/s ..Cool thing is it has power rear window and front seat although the front seat ain't workin right now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass trade I woulda done that ina heartbeat!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Went by he interior shop yesterday, check out this 8 door wagon, probably an old airport transport vehicle...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 12 2009, 08:52 AM~14169549
> *Went by he interior shop yesterday, check out this 8 door wagon, probably an old airport transport vehicle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 12 2009, 10:01 AM~14169593
> *:0
> *


Now that's a limo. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

:0 

Rare car , one of a kind..nice ...

That should be limo service in Vegas!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 12 2009, 08:52 AM~14169549
> *Went by he interior shop yesterday, check out this 8 door wagon, probably an old airport transport vehicle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Could use that for my family to get around! :biggrin:


----------



## Nevada51

Skim, you done the door panels and seat covers yet?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 12 2009, 10:18 AM~14170172
> *Could use that for my family to get around! :biggrin:
> *


Holly shit how many kids do you have?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 16 2009, 06:52 AM~14204026
> *Holly shit how many kids do you have?
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Nevada51_@Jun 16 2009, 04:51 AM~14204023
> *Skim, you done the door panels and seat covers yet?
> *


not yet. they still havent shown up. thanks for reminding me. Imma call them tomorrow.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 12 2009, 08:52 AM~14169549
> *Went by he interior shop yesterday, check out this 8 door wagon, probably an old airport transport vehicle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw some d's on it.. just bought a


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 12 2009, 08:52 AM~14169549
> *Went by he interior shop yesterday, check out this 8 door wagon, probably an old airport transport vehicle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 11 2009, 09:47 PM~14167195
> *Thanks bro..I'm a 61 man, have had a few bubbles back in the day.  Been wanting a wagon and this Brookwood was a trade for my Cutlass.  Worked out good!
> 
> Still on the hunt for a decently price 61 Vert..but it will come eventually.  Gonna build this 62 SS in the meantime.
> 
> So for the Brookwood I'm thinking front discs at least and bags, bigger rims.  Gotta put p/s ..Cool thing is it has power rear window and front seat although the front seat ain't workin right now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im building a parkwood/impala clone wagon now. yours is nice! you traded for a cutless?? that, my friend, is theft with paperwork! good job!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I saw Tony today driving around town poppin' his collar.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2009, 09:10 PM~14233428
> *I saw Tony today driving around town poppin' his collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

whoooooao ooaoa


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 18 2009, 05:22 PM~14233022
> *im building a parkwood/impala clone wagon now. yours is nice! you traded for a cutless?? that, my friend, is theft with paperwork! good job!
> *


 :0 

Thanks man, 61 wagons do look good with all the trim for the Nomad/Impala! You got pics of your wagon?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 22 2009, 12:09 PM~14262699
> *:0
> 
> Thanks man, 61 wagons do look good with all the trim for the Nomad/Impala!  You got pics of your wagon?
> *


hey Gee did you ever get to chk that harness out for me


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

YO SKIM U GOIN TO HEATWAVE????


----------



## free in t-town

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 12 2009, 09:52 AM~14169549
> *Went by he interior shop yesterday, check out this 8 door wagon, probably an old airport transport vehicle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It would be a lot cooler if it was a 63 but hey work with what you got


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 26 2009, 10:57 AM~15789806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 26 2009, 12:57 PM~15789806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



Oh dont think I was gonna stop there. I just bought Part 2 today... OG paint once again.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

all og 62 impala wagon I bought up today. LS-1 this time around and yes bagged on 20s again :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

power back glass too. nice little OG wagon and no Im not gonna paint it either :cheesy:


----------



## garageartguy

:0 :h5:


----------



## Skim

thanks Ricky. I gotta get rid of them 17's but it also came with the OG stocks and hubcaps.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

AWWWWW SHIT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 3 2009, 09:51 PM~15864933
> *AWWWWW SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

part 1










part 2 coming


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 07:46 PM~15864867
> *thanks Ricky. I gotta get rid of them 17's but it also came with the OG stocks and hubcaps.
> *


Damn son..nice wagon!! Gotta love the fender mounted mirrors! I like that color on the deuces! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 3 2009, 09:54 PM~15864982
> *Damn son..nice wagon!!  Gotta love the fender mounted mirrors!  I like that color on the deuces! :cheesy:
> *


that is the illest 62 color ever and I never see it on a wagon just 2 doors etc...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 11:35 PM~15864733
> *Oh dont think I was gonna stop there. I just bought Part 2 today... OG paint once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those mirrors were offered at Western Auto or Pep Boys back in the days, they were manufactured by Yankee and were called "Pacesetters". Problemadic had them mounted on the doors. They are pretty cool looking and getting tougher to find nowadays.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 07:55 PM~15864998
> *that is the illest 62 color ever and I never see it on a wagon just 2 doors etc...
> *


SKim, what's the color code for that green??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 3 2009, 11:51 PM~15864933
> *AWWWWW SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 3 2009, 09:58 PM~15865035
> *SKim, what's the color code for that green??
> *


I dont know, i would like to know, seth might


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 09:46 PM~15864867
> *thanks Ricky. I gotta get rid of them 17's but it also came with the OG stocks and hubcaps.
> *


I've always wanted a set of torques!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:03 PM~15865102
> *I've always wanted a set of torques!
> *


I will sell them to you, I iwill probably put the OGs and hubcaps back on it until I do all the suspension and get my rims


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 08:02 PM~15865081
> *I dont know, i would like to know, seth might
> *


If you get the # off the firewall I'll check out the bible ?? Green colors are:

Laurel Green 903
Surf Green 905


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 10:05 PM~15865125
> *I will sell them to you, I iwill probably put the OGs and hubcaps back on it until I do all the suspension and get my rims
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 3 2009, 10:05 PM~15865126
> *If you get the # off the firewall I'll check out the bible ??  Green colors are:
> 
> Laurel Green 903
> Surf Green 905
> *


I will probably go get it monday. I found it on craigslist and sealed the deal today and hes delivering it to one of our members from the KC chapter (that was part of the deal)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## garageartguy

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Skim, SEISKUATRO,SS, SIXONEFORLIFE, viejitos54, Phillthy64, garageartguy, chevythang


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15865182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: 

Hey Seth, i want that material if you still wanna let it go!?! Thinkin i'll go OG w/ the Nomad!?! I can PayPal the funds tomorrow! LMK

It is correct for '61 Nomad huh!?!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15865184
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Skim, SEISKUATRO,SS, SIXONEFORLIFE, viejitos54, Phillthy64, garageartguy, chevythang
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 4 2009, 12:12 AM~15865230
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey Seth, i want that material if you still wanna let it go!?! Thinkin i'll go OG w/ the Nomad!?! I can PayPal the funds tomorrow! LMK
> 
> It is correct for '61 Nomad huh!?!
> *


It's the same material as the blue on that Nomad just Red. I'll let you know brother. Are you sure about not selling the Nomad? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 08:09 PM~15865182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This thing looks solid..

Hey it's gotta tach and a clutch?? Must be a 409 SS wagon :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15865182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 





































 OG PAINT IS WHATS HOT ON THE STREETS MAH NICCAH


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:17 PM~15865301
> *It's the same material as the blue on that Nomad just Red.  I'll let you know brother.  Are you sure about not selling the Nomad?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool! Everything's for sale  but it would take a pretty penny! I've wanted a solid '58-'62 wagon project for as long as i've known they existed & I couldn't have found a better candidate! I'd be more likely to trade for a '62! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 4 2009, 12:19 AM~15865331
> *This thing looks solid..
> 
> Hey it's gotta tach and a clutch??  Must be a 409 SS wagon  :0
> *


Looks can be deceiving. It's a Tarrytown Factory built 9 passenger, and the owner said the body has waves like the Atlantic Ocean, I wouldn't expect much coming from Tarrytown anyways.


----------



## the GRINCH

texas toast #2 needs a grille guard , i know this fool up in the kountry that has a few more nos ones , call him up he give youy a good deal , that dude skim is a prefered customer :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 3 2009, 10:19 PM~15865331
> *This thing looks solid..
> 
> Hey it's gotta tach and a clutch??  Must be a 409 SS wagon  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 12:23 AM~15865381
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG PAINT IS WHATS HOT ON THE STREETS MAH NICCAH
> *


Just let me know what Lil' Jon and the Eastside Boys say. :biggrin: YEEEEEEAHH! OOOOKKKKKAY!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 4 2009, 12:23 AM~15865382
> *Cool! Everything's for sale    but it would take a pretty penny! I've wanted a solid '58-'62 wagon project for as long as i've known they existed & I couldn't have found a better candidate! I'd be more likely to trade for a '62!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

aint nothing but wagon owners up in this bitch



4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: garageartguy, SIXONEFORLIFE, Ls1wagon


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:25 PM~15865421
> *Just let me know what Lil' Jon and the Eastside Boys say.  :biggrin: YEEEEEEAHH! OOOOKKKKKAY!
> *


U ALREADY KNOW HOW WE RESCUE THESE OG PAINT PATINA MONSTERS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15865392
> *texas toast #2 needs a grille guard , i know this fool up in the kountry that has a few more nos ones , call  him up he  give youy a good deal , that dude skim is a prefered customer  :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP LEMME GIT DAT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:25 PM~15865421
> *Just let me know what Lil' Jon and the Eastside Boys say.  :biggrin: YEEEEEEAHH! OOOOKKKKKAY!
> *


LITTLE JOHN PUTTING IN THAT WORK :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 11:31 PM~15865535
> *OH SNAP LEMME GIT DAT
> *


holla at me tomorrow , after 4 my time , i got a funneral to go to at 1 , then goin to pick up some parts for an impala :biggrin:


----------



## brett

damn always action in skims topics ,more and more cars :0 
T T T for T ~ exas T ~ oast T ~ wo !!!


----------



## Ls1wagon

I love It!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2009, 10:30 PM~15865524
> *aint nothing but wagon owners up in this bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: garageartguy, SIXONEFORLIFE, Ls1wagon
> *


i am parting out over 100 yea 100 impalas belair biscayne from 1958 - 1964 .
selling parts and cars 58 -64 DAVIDS IMPALAS 
BETTER MAKE THAT 105 IMPS NOW MORE COMING IN DAILY
*1958 rag x 2
1960 rag
1961 rag x 3
1962 rag
1963 rag x 7
1964 rag x 3
needed 59 rag*

How u just gonna own all them rags :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

Hell yeah...

 T  ~ wo !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 12:35 AM~15865581
> *i am parting out over 100 yea 100 impalas belair biscayne from 1958 - 1964 .
> selling parts and cars 58 -64 DAVIDS IMPALAS
> BETTER MAKE THAT 105 IMPS NOW MORE COMING IN DAILY
> 1958 rag x 2
> 1960 rag
> 1961 rag x 3
> 1962 rag
> 1963 rag x 7
> 1964 rag x 3
> needed 59 rag
> 
> How u just gonna own all them rags  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


As David always says, "it's a rehab facility."


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 11:35 PM~15865581
> *i am parting out over 1958 rag x 2
> 1960 rag
> 1961 rag x 3
> 1962 rag
> 1963 rag x 7
> 1964 rag x 3
> needed 59 rag
> 
> How u just gonna own all them rags  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*
i gots more than just rags :cheesy: im thinkin bout movin to texas thats where all the deals are , you just keep coming up with these solid cars*


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 08:35 PM~15864733
> *Oh dont think I was gonna stop there. I just bought Part 2 today... OG paint once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good love the color! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 10:34 PM~15865570
> *I love It!
> *


John Im back in the game homie!

Let em know how we do those OG paint glossy bitches





























You need to change your name to LS-1 *TURBO* WAGON


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 3 2009, 09:38 PM~15865620
> *i gots more than just rags  :cheesy:  im thinkin bout movin to texas thats where all the deals are , you just keep coming up with these solid cars*


x2


----------



## Skim

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *Skim, Ls1wagon, garageartguy, BackBump61, Texas Massacre, SIXONEFORLIFE*, brett have all eaten at Krum Diner :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 11:42 PM~15865685
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Skim, Ls1wagon, garageartguy, BackBump61, Texas Massacre, SIXONEFORLIFE, brett have all eaten at Krum Diner :0
> *


better be adding my kountry ass to that list come march , when i get inducted


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 12:39 AM~15865626
> *John Im back in the game homie!
> 
> Let em know how we do those OG paint glossy bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change your name to LS-1 TURBO WAGON
> *


Oh it's TURBO alright!
















































Make Cha-Chi go cross-eyed


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:44 PM~15865704
> *Oh it's TURBO alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Cha-Chi go cross-eyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit u havent seen it since CARS1 came into the picture :0 



> new Int pics


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 3 2009, 09:35 PM~15864733-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dont think I was gonna stop there. I just bought Part 2 today... OG paint once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 09:37 PM~15864759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 09:41 PM~15864815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all og  62 impala wagon I bought up today. LS-1 this time around and yes bagged on 20s again :biggrin:
> *


Now thats just NASTY! Hellava come up SON! :0


----------



## Skim




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 10:42 PM~15865685
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Skim, Ls1wagon, garageartguy, BackBump61, Texas Massacre, SIXONEFORLIFE, brett have all eaten at Krum Diner :0
> *


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=510718&hl=


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

my topic invaded by The Green Mile


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 10:47 PM~15865750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Napkin please!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 4 2009, 12:44 AM~15865700
> *better be adding my kountry ass to that list come march , when i get inducted
> *


 :0


----------



## Ls1wagon

Damn Krum dinner sounds good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15865739
> *Now thats just NASTY! Hellava come up SON! :0
> *


 :biggrin: thanks PJ


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 3 2009, 08:24 PM~15865409
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15865381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 3 2009, 10:58 PM~15865913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 3 2009, 10:48 PM~15865764
> *+1 :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah. seth even took home shirts from krum diner back to florida lol


----------



## Texas Massacre

Nice Skim! when is the K.C. trip? How much are you going to want for the 17's if Ricky does not get them?


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 11:00 PM~15865943
> *oh yeah. seth even took home shirts from krum diner back to florida lol
> *


Do I see a tradition in the making! :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 09:00 PM~15865943
> *oh yeah. seth even took home shirts from krum diner back to florida lol
> *


ahhhhhh...shit! :rofl: 

Skim, who'd you sell the other vert to??


----------



## Ls1wagon

some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 01:00 AM~15865943
> *oh yeah. seth even took home shirts from krum diner back to florida lol
> *


Had to bring home my lady a gift. :rofl:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:03 PM~15865975
> *Do I see a tradition in the making! :dunno:
> *


Skim is going to make those shirts so popular he will be selling them on e bay.


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 10:04 PM~15865996
> *some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit was cool I can't wait to get the proofs


----------



## FiveNine619

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 11:04 PM~15865996
> *some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hope they leave this one up! :x: 






I just wanted to use the new smiley!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 11:07 PM~15866042
> *That shit was cool I can't wait to get the proofs
> *


did you get to tittie fucker?


----------



## Ls1wagon




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 01:08 AM~15866061
> *did you get to tittie fucker?
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Skim

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Skim, garageartguy, SIXONEFORLIFE, Texas Massacre, Ls1wagon, Mr Gee

all wagon owners :0


----------



## Ls1wagon




----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15866072
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Skim, garageartguy, SIXONEFORLIFE, Texas Massacre, Ls1wagon, Mr Gee
> 
> all wagon owners :0
> *


Thats cause we know whats up!


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 11:09 PM~15866072
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Skim, garageartguy, SIXONEFORLIFE, Texas Massacre, Ls1wagon, Mr Gee
> 
> all wagon owners :0
> *


 6 ****** in a wagon circle!?! 
:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 3 2009, 11:00 PM~15865943-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah. seth even took home shirts from krum diner back to florida lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA TOURIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:03 PM~15865975
> *Do I see a tradition in the making! :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S A MUST IF YOU VISIT KRUM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 11:10 PM~15866090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS THIS SHOT AT THAT SHOP IN LEWISVILLE OFF MILL ST.?


----------



## Ls1wagon

Yep Yep Hale's Speed Shop.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 11:19 PM~15866194
> *Yep Yep Hale's Speed Shop.
> *


THEY DO SOME SLICK SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 11:19 PM~15866194
> *Yep Yep Hale's Speed Shop.
> *


john u down to do another LS-1 swap :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Dec 4 2009, 01:15 AM~15866154-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA TOURIST
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the last time I buy you breakfast fugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ls1wagon_@Dec 4 2009, 01:19 AM~15866194
> *Yep Yep Hale's Speed Shop.
> *


Hale's is the shit. Man, I wanted that 53 5 window Chevrolet that Hale's Speed Shop built it sold for 10k it was sawweeeet.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 11:23 PM~15866244
> *That's the last time I buy you breakfast fugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:  :biggrin:
> Hale's is the shit.  Man, I wanted some a deez nutz I almost had the chance to get. that woulda been sawweeeet.
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2009, 11:23 PM~15866244
> *That's the last time I buy you breakfast fugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hale's is the shit.  Man, I wanted that 53 5 window Chevrolet that Hale's Speed Shop built it sold for 10k it was sawweeeet.
> *


NEXT TIME IT'S ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 10:22 PM~15866223
> *john u down to do another LS-1 swap :biggrin:
> *


And u know this Mayng


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 4 2009, 01:26 AM~15866291
> *NEXT TIME IT'S ON ME :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 3 2009, 10:04 PM~15865996
> *some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 lookin good! any pics of the other cars?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Holy shit that upholstery looks amazing!

You should make posters of the Green Mile with that chick, I'd buy one! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

this topic hasnt been this busy in a while lol


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 04:25 AM~15868081
> *this topic hasnt been this busy in a while lol
> *


Damn, you still awake ninja!?! I wouldn't be able to sleep either!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Dec 4 2009, 04:46 AM~15868107
> *Damn, you still awake ninja!?!  I wouldn't be able to sleep either!
> *


 :0 nah I went to bed but im at work now. I have to be up for work at 4 all week. U gonna come by?	U should roll up there with me and dirty to go pick it up.


----------



## XLowLifeX

:420: damn 4 oclock?! fuck that


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 4 2009, 06:24 AM~15868195
> *:420:  damn 4 oclock?! fuck that
> *


Don't work don't eat. Sup clark your cars lookig good. I found another vert rack but no header bow.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 4 2009, 12:04 AM~15865996
> *some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 05:29 AM~15868201
> *Don't work don't eat. Sup clark your cars lookig good. I found another vert rack but no header bow.
> *


shit man my cars looking the same.... i want to see your car done... maybe bert has a clean header bow? just ship him out the one from your 61 :biggrin: i bet a painted one would look just as nice in your car!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Damn Skim You get all the deals!!! Good find!!

John thats Sick too.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:420:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 4 2009, 06:57 AM~15868262
> *shit man my cars looking the same.... i want to see your car done... maybe bert has a clean header bow? just ship him out the one from your 61  :biggrin: i bet a painted one would look just as nice in your car!
> *


:scrutinize: you know it took me a while to get that rack chromed out.


----------



## Loco 61

> some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 3 2009, 10:33 PM~15865551-->
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE JOHN PUTTING IN THAT WORK :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 10:37 PM~15865599
> *Hell yeah...
> 
> T  ~ wo !!!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All new meaning!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Texas [email protected] 3 2009, 11:02 PM~15865968
> *Nice Skim! when is the K.C. trip? How much are you going to want for the 17's if Ricky does not get them?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:03 PM~15865975
> *Do I see a tradition in the making! :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmk when
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:04 PM~15865996
> *some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad ass, when does the Video come out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:14 PM~15866136
> *6 ****** in a wagon circle!?!
> :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Streets are under attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:22 PM~15866223
> *john u down to do another LS-1 swap :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:28 PM~15866309
> *And u know this Mayng
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 06:10 AM~15868177
> *:0 nah I went to bed but im at work now. I have to be up for work at 4 all week. U gonna come by?	U should roll up there with me and dirty to go pick it up.
> *


No deal!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 4 2009, 01:04 AM~15865996
> *some new pics from the TwistedDVDs Photo Shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post real good ones, the newds...LOL. Ride looks good man, I wish I could rock the OG paint but some fucker primered over mine.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 4 2009, 08:56 AM~15868693
> *Post real good ones, the newds...LOL. Ride looks good man, I wish I could rock the OG paint but some fucker primered over mine.
> *


Laquer thinner and a scotch brite will take off rattlecan primer with ease.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Is this Wagon done yet?


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 08:10 AM~15868791
> *Laquer thinner and a scotch brite will take off rattlecan primer with ease.
> *


That Aint no lie! show them the green oval Skim 
Then Clear that bitch


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 11:10 AM~15868791
> *Laquer thinner and a scotch brite will take off rattlecan primer with ease.
> *



















He fuckin sanded on it too, put bondo everywhere. I've started blasting it and aircraft stripping it down on the quarters, I'm finding places with trim clips behind bondo and other places where there isn't shit under the bondo. As soon as my neighbor runs this 220 in my garage, I'll really start blasting the bitch down and replacing the metal on it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 4 2009, 10:54 AM~15869699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He fuckin sanded on it too, put bondo everywhere. I've started blasting it and aircraft stripping it down on the quarters, I'm finding places with trim clips behind bondo and other places where there isn't shit under the bondo. As soon as my neighbor runs this 220 in my garage, I'll really start blasting the bitch down and replacing the metal on it.
> *


Yeah I don't think that's worth trying since its been repainted. If it was OG paint I would do it but there's too many layers of othershit under that primer.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 12:59 PM~15869746
> *Yeah I don't think that's worth trying since its been repainted. If it was OG paint I would do it but there's too many layers of othershit under that primer.
> *


The dude I got it from was "getting the body straight so he could paint it, tint it up, and put 24's on it." Here's the best part of the whole car...








under the bondo is some paper thin aluminum and that's what's holding the bondo in.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 06:10 AM~15868177
> *:0 nah I went to bed but im at work now. I have to be up for work at 4 all week. U gonna come by?	U should roll up there with me and dirty to go pick it up.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## wired61

nice find Tony!!!



u know we gotta have a cookout in Aug...ill be there for the show :cheesy: 


maybe i can visit the KRUM DINER too :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 07:29 AM~15868201
> *Don't work don't eat. Sup clark your cars lookig good. I found another vert rack tha GRINCH[/color] for a reason :biggrin: :0 :0 :0*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 08:35 PM~15864733
> *Oh dont think I was gonna stop there. I just bought Part 2 today... OG paint once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yea..........love the cows in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 08:46 PM~15864867
> *thanks Ricky. I gotta get rid of them 17's but it also came with the OG stocks and hubcaps.
> *


hey bro you still got the clips i need for a 63?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 5 2009, 12:36 AM~15877624
> *hey bro you still got the clips i need for a 63?
> *


Which clips u needing?


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2009, 10:41 PM~15864815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all og  62 impala wagon I bought up today. LS-1 this time around and yes bagged on 20s again :biggrin:
> *


blown LS1? that last motor in the og texas toast was badass...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 5 2009, 11:37 AM~15879930
> *blown LS1? that last motor in the og texas toast was badass...
> *


It was a little too radical to daily drive.


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2009, 10:00 AM~15879745
> *Which clips u needing?
> *


The Ones That Go On The Frame That Bar (One That Bolts To The Frame On One End And To The Bumper On The Other End) I PMed You About It Awhile Back With My Address Bro, My Names Danny


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 6 2009, 01:38 AM~15885993
> *The Ones That Go On The Frame That Bar (One That Bolts To The Frame On One End And To The Bumper On The Other End) I PMed You About It Awhile Back With My Address Bro, My Names Danny
> *


Ah yes, 5/8 nut plates. Let me make sure I have some that aren't splitting. They are proned to splitting where the tab folds over.


----------



## fabian

Love the new 62 !


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2009, 06:35 AM~15886792
> *Ah yes, 5/8 nut plates. Let me make sure I have some that aren't splitting. They are proned to splitting where the tab folds over.
> *


Rite On Bro Let Me Knw Plz


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 6 2009, 02:15 PM~15888932
> *Love the new 62 !
> *


some pics from today.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:0


----------



## regal ryda

Looks good Tony you musta hit the lotto, Put one in the shop and buy another thats ballin


----------



## Skim

when I saw it on craigslist it didnt look that good cuz the pics sucked but when he emailed me pics I was like damn, sold.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 02:30 AM~15895497
> *when I saw it on craigslist it didnt look that good cuz the pics sucked but when he emailed me pics I was like damn, sold.
> *


ship it to me


----------



## regalman806

DAMN!!! IMA HAVE TO STOP IN HERE MORE OFTEN!!! HERE IS MY WAGON...










HALF WAY DONE WITH THE FRONT END HERE...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 7 2009, 12:04 PM~15898843
> *DAMN!!!  IMA HAVE TO STOP IN HERE MORE OFTEN!!!  HERE IS MY WAGON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HALF WAY DONE WITH THE FRONT END HERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 11:43 AM~15898656
> *ship it to me
> *


I bet it would make the trip. 

So I got all of my 4 wheel CPP large diameter disc brakes, cross drilled and slotted rotors, dual mast. cyl proportioning valve, stainless hardlines, dropped spindles. I have a full set of RE7 slam specialties bags. I need to buy the 2 compressors, tanks, fittings and valves.


----------



## Skim

:0 Bert from the Chevy Shop built. Sold it now for sale on ebay


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 4 2009, 09:37 AM~15868960
> *Is this Wagon done yet?
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 09:14 AM~15911215
> *:0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

stop typing and start turning wrenches, call me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 8 2009, 12:44 PM~15911419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> stop typing and start turning wrenches, call me
> *


He ain't about that, he's the hustlinherringbird.


----------



## Loco 61

This Switch Under The AC Vent For The Back Window??? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 02:21 AM~15908692
> *:0 Bert from the Chevy Shop built. Sold it now for sale on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bert installed dual remote mirrors on that bitch. F-R-E-S-H. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 03:25 PM~15912985
> *This Switch Under The AC Vent For The Back Window???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup, yup... All 61-62 wagons with power glass have them, the only thing different from the convertible top switch and the back glass switch is the stamping of T-O-P on convertibles.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 03:10 PM~15913450
> *Yup, yup... All 61-62 wagons with power glass have them, the only thing different from the convertible top switch and the back glass switch is the stamping of T-O-P on convertibles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 01:21 AM~15908692
> *:0 Bert from the Chevy Shop built. Sold it now for sale on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

no more toast...... now its jelly :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

That would be annoying sitting in traffic with people in the back staring at you the whole time.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 02:10 PM~15913450
> *Yup, yup... All 61-62 wagons with power glass have them, the only thing different from the convertible top switch and the back glass switch is the stamping of T-O-P on convertibles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 11:21 PM~15908692
> *:0 Bert from the Chevy Shop built. Sold it now for sale on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE... :0


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 8 2009, 05:21 PM~15915410
> *no more toast...... now its jelly  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regalman806




----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 10:21 PM~15908692
> *:0 Bert from the Chevy Shop built. Sold it now for sale on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen that wagon in Vegas at a hot rod show the same day as the Vegas show :biggrin:


----------



## boomhood

ttt


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 09:34 PM~15920533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got power back glass, but I don't have switch?? :uh: 

Anybody got a pic of the wiring for this to see if it's there or not?? The wiring is all fkd in the car and I'm trying to fix most of it


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 01:02 PM~15913337
> *Bert installed dual remote mirrors on that bitch. F-R-E-S-H.  :biggrin:
> *


arnt them 61 only?


----------



## boomhood

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 3 2009, 12:17 PM~13770780
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats a grt idea, i was wondering how to do that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 9 2009, 05:33 PM~15929732
> *I got power back glass, but I don't have switch??  :uh:
> 
> Anybody got a pic of the wiring for this to see if it's there or not??  The wiring is all fkd in the car and I'm trying to fix most of it
> *


Skim?? 61folife?? :uh: Any pics from the underside?? I'd like to see how it's mounted...

Thanks

G


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 9 2009, 09:35 PM~15929757
> *arnt them 61 only?
> *


Ace & Deuce... Driver's side only. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 12 2009, 03:40 PM~15959564
> *Skim??  61folife??  :uh:  Any pics from the underside??  I'd like to see how it's mounted...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G
> *


It should have a pyramid harness plug wrapped in asphalt tape. The pyramid plug is three spades that plug into the switch. The switch technically installs inverted with the prongs facing upward and the harness pointing down. I'll try to get you some pics under the dash for mounting reference.

Here's the factory 61 schematic for your wagon and also I added the convertible...


----------



## Skim

well it finally showed up today and it was just as nice if not nicer than I could have imagined. All original paint and solid as hell.














































the only rust on the outside is this but this is an easy fix.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15963712
> *well it finally showed up today and it was just as nice if not nicer than I could have imagined. All original paint and solid as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only rust on the outside is this but this is an easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Skim

thanks homie


----------



## King61




----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2009, 12:36 AM~15963712
> *well it finally showed up today and it was just as nice if not nicer than I could have imagined. All original paint and solid as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics, I want to see under the hood and more interior shots.
> the only rust on the outside is this but this is an easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 12 2009, 03:40 PM~15959564
> *Skim??  61folife??  :uh:  Any pics from the underside??  I'd like to see how it's mounted...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G
> *


----------



## Guest

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: J-RAY, SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2009, 09:56 PM~15883765
> *It was a little too radical to daily drive.
> *


You just couldn't handle the POWER!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Dec 13 2009, 04:28 PM~15968340-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: J-RAY, SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Dec 13 2009, 04:31 PM~15968368
> *You just couldn't handle the POWER!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Send me my bubbletop for xmas.


----------



## 2low63

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 2low63, *SIXONEFORLIFE*, BThompsonTX, infamous704, LOCO_64

:uh:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2009, 10:36 PM~15963712
> *well it finally showed up today and it was just as nice if not nicer than I could have imagined. All original paint and solid as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only rust on the outside is this but this is an easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean!....that car hauler is IDENTICAL to mine... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 13 2009, 01:50 PM~15968508
> *clean!....that car hauler is IDENTICAL to mine... :biggrin:
> *


haul your ass out to the garage and turn sum wrenches :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2009, 03:34 PM~15968402
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:  Send me my bubbletop for xmas.
> *



Send me some cash and I will!


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 13 2009, 04:58 PM~15969473
> *haul your ass out to the garage and turn sum wrenches :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 come help :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 13 2009, 07:05 PM~15969508
> *Send me some cash and I will!
> *


paypal sent


----------



## mr. warehouse

> well it finally showed up today and it was just as nice if not nicer than I could have imagined. All original paint and solid as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> You gotta let me show you how to roll up your tie straps though...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

good find


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 13 2009, 04:24 PM~15969618
> *:0  :0  come help :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


economys got me fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 13 2009, 09:05 PM~15971660
> *economys got me fucked up  :biggrin:
> *


x2 +2 kids +christmas = broke


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 13 2009, 08:18 PM~15971836
> *x2 +2 kids +christmas = broke
> *


shiiiitt I got that beat, Girlfriend, wife on da side, 3 kids, lawyers, christmas = beyond broke by 2 blocks :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 13 2009, 09:31 PM~15971978
> *shiiiitt I got that beat, Girlfriend, wife on da side, 3 kids, lawyers, christmas = beyond broke by 2 blocks :biggrin:
> *


hope she dont read LIL hno:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2009, 09:14 PM~15972514
> *hope she dont read LIL  hno:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2009, 09:56 PM~15883765
> *It was a little too radical to daily drive.
> *


May be radical, but it was badass!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Dec 13 2009, 06:06 PM~15969918
> *You gotta let me show you how to roll up your tie straps though...
> *


I didnt strap it. Thats how they do it in Arkansas i guess.
Pulled it off the trailer and took some new pho-toes. This is just the beginning.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

the roof is a lighter non metallic green. Ive never seen those two colors together before but I love it.


----------



## regal ryda

I need them hub caps..... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## regal ryda

I got a back bumper if you need it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 13 2009, 11:18 PM~15973288
> *I got a back bumper if you need it
> *


actually I already have one off the white 4 door parts car that your trunk came off. I will need the hubcaps incase I go with the stocks and sell the 17's Its got the OG wagon / 409 deeper stock steel wheels still.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC FOR SOME REASON


----------



## SoTexCustomz

i need a 4 door lower rear seat frame


----------



## Loco 61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Skim


----------



## Mr Impala

skims hard to get a hold of now days gotta send him a kite pretty soon or write a letter! CALL ME


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 13 2009, 10:13 PM~15973215-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt strap it. Thats how they do it in Arkansas i guess.
> Pulled it off the trailer and took some new pho-toes. This is just the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that in the back???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2009, 10:46 PM~15973683
> *skims hard to get a hold of now days gotta send him a kite pretty soon or write a letter! CALL ME
> *


lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 14 2009, 12:14 AM~15973985
> *whats that in the back???
> lol
> *


the OG stock wagon rims


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 12:15 AM~15973246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the side mirrors a 62 non GM accessories? Don't recall seeing those on 62's.


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 14 2009, 08:20 AM~15975143
> *Are the side mirrors a 62 non GM accessories? Don't recall seeing those on 62's.
> *


They look like those cheapo aftermarket mirrors called Yankees. They are pretty cheesy looking so Skim if you wanna get rid of them I got one thats lonely and needs some friends. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 14 2009, 01:18 AM~15973288
> *I got a back bumper if you need it
> *


Wagon only bumper?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Dec 14 2009, 08:20 AM~15975143-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are the side mirrors a 62 non GM accessories? Don't recall seeing those on 62's.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I mentioned a little while back about these just like 58 Del-pala said, they were produced by the Yankee Company and could have been purchased back in the day at a Pep-Boys or Western Auto type store. NOS mirrors are going for big bucks nowadays. Problemadic had them installed when she first got here.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-58 Del-pala_@Dec 14 2009, 08:37 AM~15975167
> *They look like those cheapo aftermarket mirrors called Yankees. They are pretty cheesy looking so Skim if you wanna get rid of them I got one thats lonely and needs some friends.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 14 2009, 06:19 AM~15975240
> *Wagon only bumper?
> *


nah I could be mistaken but the 62 sedan and wagons got the same rear bumpers, I culd be wrong tho :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 13 2009, 02:31 PM~15968368
> *You just couldn't handle the POWER!!!!
> *


PowaOwned :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 14 2009, 08:52 AM~15975534
> *PowaOwned :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

***** always coming up!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 14 2009, 10:34 AM~15975434
> *nah I could be mistaken but the 62 sedan and wagons got the same rear bumpers, I culd be wrong tho :biggrin:
> *


I think you're right, 61's are totally different. Wagon only. I'm wondering if the panel on 62 will fit wagon in 61.


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 12:17 AM~15973272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the roof is a lighter non metallic green. Ive never seen those two colors together before but I love it.
> *


looks damn good...does it need any rust repairs? you gonna leave it og and clear coat it?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 09:36 AM~15975759
> ****** always coming up!
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Skim, is this the deuce wagon that you pmed me about? Let me know man and we can definitely try our best to make it happen.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckless

Did you run the front shocks that came with the ART kit? how about the rears?


----------



## regalman806




----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2009, 12:21 AM~15908692
> *:0 Bert from the Chevy Shop built. Sold it now for sale on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AHHHHHHHH..., I DON'T EVEN SMOKE BUT I NEED A CIGARETTE & A NAPKIN!!!


----------



## Skim

backbump61 dropped off a lil sumpin sumpin for the wagon today. thanks bro.





















4 wheel CPP dropped spindles and disc brakes and stainless hardlines showed up too. I didnt have time to post those.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 14 2009, 05:02 PM~15979696
> *Wassup Skim, is this the deuce wagon that you pmed me about?  Let me know man and we can definitely try our best to make it happen.    :thumbsup:
> *


thats what it is man. Hook it up :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 09:38 PM~15983310
> *backbump61 dropped off a lil sumpin sumpin for the wagon today. thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wheel CPP dropped spindles and disc brakes and stainless hardlines showed up too. I didnt have time to post those.
> *



Oooooo Weeeeee, Skim is gonna be packin some heat under the hood.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15983321
> *thats what it is man. Hook it up :cheesy:
> *


pm me your email bro and I'll work with you  . :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Dec 14 2009, 02:07 PM~15978043
> *looks damn good...does it need any rust repairs? you gonna leave it og and clear coat it?
> *


Oh you know it. 4 coats of clear, wet sanded and buffed like last time.











It has one rust hole on the body by the rear bumper that I will patch and blend. Easy fix. The floor has a couple pinholes and a small patch on it on the drivers side but that it!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 14 2009, 08:01 PM~15981402
> *Did you run the front shocks that came with the ART kit? how about the rears?
> *


If youre talking about the Texas Toast, I didnt run front shocks but I did run KYB gas adjusts in the rear and 4 RE7 slam bags.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2009, 06:38 AM~15983310
> *backbump61 dropped off a lil sumpin sumpin for the wagon today. thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wheel CPP dropped spindles and disc brakes and stainless hardlines showed up too. I didnt have time to post those.
> *


Skim !

did you buy this to put in my 58 ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15983310
> *backbump61 dropped off a lil sumpin sumpin for the wagon today. thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wheel CPP dropped spindles and disc brakes and stainless hardlines showed up too. I didnt have time to post those.
> *


Oh my! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2009, 12:38 AM~15983310
> *backbump61 dropped off a lil sumpin sumpin for the wagon today. thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wheel CPP dropped spindles and disc brakes and stainless hardlines showed up too. I didnt have time to post those.
> *


 :biggrin: Jerry done dropped the bomb for ya!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2009, 12:27 PM~15968328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks SIXONE! :cheesy: 

I'll have to see if I have that connector hangin somewhere! :cheesy: 

My power front seat aint workin either, what's an easy way to check it??



Skim, did you ever get that color code??


----------



## Skim

Which color code, the green?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 01:18 AM~15973287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Fried Pickle


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2009, 01:29 PM~16000144
> *Which color code, the green?
> *


Yup!! :thumbsup: 

I need that for tha DEUCE~


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 15 2009, 10:34 PM~15992918
> *Thanks SIXONE!    :cheesy:
> 
> I'll have to see if I have that connector hangin somewhere!  :cheesy:
> 
> My power front seat aint workin either, what's an easy way to check it??
> Skim, did you ever get that color code??
> *


Check to see if your red power lead from the seat is connected at the circuit breaker in the kick panel, and then follow the yellow lead from the other post of the circuit breaker to the firewall. Place a test light on the circuit breaker post that has the yellow wire that goes to the firewall to see if there is power coming there. If there is no power, then you obviously have either no red accessory wire lead in the engine compartment going to the bulkhead or the red accessory wire lead in the engine compartment is not connected to constant power. The accessory wire connects to the starter solenoid post that always remains energized. If all is good, then you could have a bad circuit breaker or you may have a disconnected power lead going to your power seat or possibly the motor or transmission on the power seat is seized. I would think you would get a click or two just hitting the switch with power at the seat. 

Alot to read, but this should start to get you somewhere.


----------



## Skim

Word on the streets Seth copped him an OG paint 62 impala wagon. :0 Lets see what it do.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2009, 06:02 PM~16001660
> *Word on the streets Seth copped him an OG paint 62 impala wagon. :0 Lets see what it do.
> *


u know the deal


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 16 2009, 03:08 PM~16001087
> *Check to see if your red power lead from the seat is connected at the circuit breaker in the kick panel, and then follow the yellow lead from the other post of the circuit breaker to the firewall.  Place a test light on the circuit breaker post that has the yellow wire that goes to the firewall to see if there is power coming there.  If there is no power, then you obviously have either no red accessory wire lead in the engine compartment going to the bulkhead or the red accessory wire lead in the engine compartment is not connected to constant power.  The accessory wire connects to the starter solenoid post that always remains energized.  If all is good, then you could have a bad circuit breaker or you may have a disconnected power lead going to your power seat or possibly the motor or transmission on the power seat is seized.  I would think you would get a click or two just hitting the switch with power at the seat.
> 
> Alot to read, but this should start to get you somewhere.
> *



Thanks Seth...Imma have to start somewhere!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good skim


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2009, 07:02 PM~16001660
> *Word on the streets Seth copped him an OG paint 62 impala wagon. :0 Lets see what it do.
> *


more like word in the gated comunity , you gotta have passwords to get to where this fool lives , him and tiger be kickin it . . . . . . . . . . :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2009, 08:02 PM~16001660
> *Word on the streets Seth copped him an OG paint 62 impala wagon. :0 Lets see what it do.
> *


:cheesy: Almost... The Borden Milk Wagon coming soon... Factory 327/2glide, a/c car. Just too bad no power back glass or bumper steps. All in due time.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 16 2009, 07:55 PM~16004066
> *:cheesy:  Almost... The Borden Milk Wagon coming soon... Factory 327/2glide, a/c car.  Just too bad no power back glass or bumper steps.  All in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awwwwww shit...deuce wagon's showin up errrrrwhere! Impala's at that :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 16 2009, 09:55 PM~16004810
> *Awwwwww shit...deuce wagon's showin up errrrrwhere!  Impala's at that :0
> *


Hope I'm next just gotta finsh the Bully 1st :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 16 2009, 10:53 PM~16003384
> *more like word in the gated comunity , you gotta have passwords to get to where this fool lives , him and tiger be Eiffel Towering hoes . . . . . . . . . .  :uh:
> *


pootie gon be mad.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 03:06 AM~15974906
> *the OG stock wagon rims
> *


he might of ment the 30's conv. in the background


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 16 2009, 11:55 PM~16004066
> *:cheesy:  Almost... The Borden Milk Wagon coming soon... Factory 327/2glide, a/c car.  Just too bad no power back glass or bumper steps.  All in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO IT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Dec 17 2009, 12:05 AM~16005667
> *he might of  ment the 30's conv. in the background
> *


oh, thats a 39


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 16 2009, 09:55 PM~16004066
> *:cheesy:  Almost... The Borden Milk Wagon coming soon... Factory 327/2glide, a/c car.  Just too bad no power back glass or bumper steps.  All in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like it had wind deflectirs on it too.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 01:17 AM~16006320
> *oh, thats a 39
> *


your going to build that too? :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 17 2009, 01:19 AM~16006333
> *your going to build that too?  :cheesy:
> *


thats not mine. it belongs to another lil member. He bought it from back east, the seller delivered it to me and im just storing it until he gets it transported out to Cali.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 16 2009, 10:55 PM~16004810
> *Awwwwww shit...deuce wagon's showin up errrrrwhere!  Impala's at that :0
> *


Vic needs to hook this bitch up. Layed out OG wood style and cleared on 22's and 20's with an LS-1 motor.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 04:18 AM~16006781
> *Vic needs to hook this bitch up. Layed out OG wood style and cleared on 22's and 20's with an LS-1 motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes he does, that Ol' woodchuckin' azz nicca.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hey skim.....when you do your LS1 conversations do you buy the brain box with the engine too? Just curious how that works.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 17 2009, 08:31 AM~16007287
> *Hey skim.....when you do your LS1 conversations do you buy the brain box with the engine too? Just curious how that works.
> *


Yup, its like a fine bitch with a juicy booty, you just gotta have it.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 08:36 AM~16007295
> *Yup, its like a fine bitch with a juicy booty, you just gotta have it.
> *



Ha Ha :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 05:55 AM~16004066
> *:cheesy:  Almost... The Borden Milk Wagon coming soon... Factory 327/2glide, a/c car.  Just too bad no power back glass or bumper steps.  All in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow very nice Seth .... did you buy this one ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 17 2009, 08:39 AM~16007300
> *wow very nice Seth .... did you buy this one ?
> *


Ironing out the deal right now. Making arrangements for transportation to her new home. :biggrin: Merry muthafuckin xmas to myself, I guess. :rofl:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 02:41 PM~16007301
> *Ironing out the deal right now.  Making arrangements for transportation to her new home.  :biggrin:  Merry muthafuckin xmas to myself, I guess. :rofl:
> *


very nice .. my 58 is also on its way !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 17 2009, 08:42 AM~16007303
> *very nice .. my 58 is also on its was !
> *


Cool. 

It's funny I've been looking around for the past couple weeks and then just yesterday I find like 5 wagons to choose from. Even funnier, my neighbor two houses down has a car that has been covered forever now and I always thought it was a Ford or Mercury, so went down there and uncovered the car to take a peek and come to find out it's an all OG 1974 Chevrolet Impala Rag factory 400cid with AC. I'm gonna try and swoop it up too. Sell it to one of the DONK fiends of South Florida.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 02:47 PM~16007313
> *Cool.
> 
> It's funny I've been looking around for the past couple weeks and then just yesterday I find like 5 wagons to choose from.  Even funnier, my neighbor two houses down has a car that has been covered forever now and I always thought it was a Ford or Mercury, so went down there and uncovered the car to take a peek and come to find out it's an all OG 1974 Chevrolet Impala Rag factory 400cid with AC.  I'm gonna try and swoop it up too. Sell it to one of the DONK fiends of South Florida.
> *


Very nice! Well it is always that you search for weeks and than all of a sudden you have multiple options ... mine will take some time until it is with me... 

I will leave it og paint, and just change to corvette brakes, airride and 20" wheels ... new interior ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 17 2009, 08:49 AM~16007317
> *Very nice! Well it is always that you search for weeks and than all of a sudden you have multiple options ... mine will take some time until it is with me...
> 
> I will leave it og paint, and just change to corvette brakes, airride and 20" wheels ... new interior ...
> *


Similar here, but I'm leaving the OG wheels with the DOG DISHES, some new 7.50x14 coker wide whites, clear coat the whole car, I have dropped spindels, air-ride sitting in the garage, Cars1 Interior kit, freshly rebuilt 283 (tri-powered), 9 passenger seat, power back glass, bumper steps. All in due time.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 04:18 AM~16006781
> *Vic needs to hook this bitch up. Layed out OG wood style and cleared on 22's and 20's with an LS-1 motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 shit thats nice I WANT THE CORNER LIGHTS SKIM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 06:55 AM~16007326
> *Similar here, but I'm leaving the OG wheels with the DOG DISHES, some new 7.50x14 coker wide whites, clear coat the whole car, I have dropped spindels, air-ride sitting in the garage, Cars1 Interior kit, freshly rebuilt 283 (tri-powered), 9 passenger seat, power back glass, bumper steps. All in due time.
> *



uhhhh, dog dishes and wide whites? fool u confused!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 06:36 AM~16007295
> *Yup, its like a fine bitch with a juicy booty, you just gotta have it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

You guys are making me want a wagon real bad.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 17 2009, 06:55 PM~16008470
> *You guys are making me want a wagon real bad.
> *



thats why i bought my 58 ! :biggrin: Skim - you make this wagons popular - more than ever !


----------



## fabian

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fabian, Lolohopper

Hallo Patrick ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Sorry Fellas no deuce impala wagon coming home, did a back door move on me and sold it to someone else yesterday evening. Unbelievable. :uh: 

Thanks to Skim though, something else came up today. :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 17 2009, 06:47 AM~16007313-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> It's funny I've been looking around for the past couple weeks and then just yesterday I find like 5 wagons to choose from.  Even funnier, my neighbor two houses down has a car that has been covered forever now and I always thought it was a Ford or Mercury, so went down there and uncovered the car to take a peek and come to find out it's *an all OG 1974 Chevrolet Impala Rag factory 400cid with AC.  I'm gonna try and swoop it up too. Sell it to one of the DONK fiends of South Florida.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: blasphemy!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Dec 17 2009, 10:55 AM~16008470
> *You guys are making me want a wagon real bad.
> *


x55
an old friend's mom has this just waiting for me to pick it up.....


----------



## vertex

if you need any help with the TPI setup let me know. I went through a tough time with mine and learned the hard way. I purchased a MAF setup when i wanted a MAP and had to swap out a bunch of parts. I am actually still dealing with some issues from the swap a year later!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2009, 05:54 PM~16013334
> *:angry: blasphemy!!!!
> x55
> an old friend's mom has this just waiting for me to pick it up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 05:28 PM~16012436
> *Sorry Fellas no deuce impala wagon coming home, did a back door move on me and sold it to someone else yesterday evening.  Unbelievable. :uh:
> 
> Thanks to Skim though, something else came up today. :cheesy:
> *


damn,,sorry to hear bout that Seth....i hate when that shit happens,,,,,but...that just mean something better is around the corner


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2009, 03:28 PM~16012436
> *Sorry Fellas no deuce impala wagon coming home, did a back door move on me and sold it to someone else yesterday evening.  Unbelievable. :uh:
> 
> Thanks to Skim though, something else came up today. :cheesy:
> *


Seth here ya go man..Might be somethin in here you can scoop up!

http://www.wix.com/tombrady/goldendecadechevys


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2009, 08:54 PM~16013334
> *:angry: blasphemy!!!!
> x55
> an old friend's mom has this just waiting for me to pick it up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh that's all you Mike! Ain't nothing like a shoe-box wagon.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 09:45 AM~16018993
> *Oh that's all you Mike! Ain't nothing like a shoe-box wagon.
> *


OG PAINT AND A DALLAS DEALER TAGGED CAR......JUST WAIT THE "TEXAS FLOOD" IS COMING....WELL ONE DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 18 2009, 11:06 AM~16019136
> *OG PAINT AND A DALLAS DEALER TAGGED CAR......JUST WAIT THE "TEXAS FLOOD" IS COMING....WELL ONE DAY. :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## fabian

Skim, the 62 is so nice that i am since yesterday also a member of the 

*"62 wagons patina owners club" *
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 19 2009, 03:41 AM~16027293
> *Skim, the 62 is so nice that i am since yesterday also a member of the
> 
> "62 wagons patina owners club"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought u bought a 58


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 07:21 PM~16028644
> *I thought u bought a 58
> *


yes and also an other 62 ...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 19 2009, 12:50 PM~16029209
> *yes and also an other 62 ...
> *


 :0 oh damn. U gonna be stacked full of wagons out there in "Der Fatherland"


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2009, 01:39 AM~16031178
> *:0 oh damn. U gonna be stacked full of wagons out there in "Der Fatherland"
> *



HA HA ... well three is nice  It is just a very cool style how you built this wagon ... i am exited looking for new parts .. ideas for the wagons


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 16 2009, 11:01 PM~16004868
> *Hope I'm next just gotta finsh the Bully 1st  :biggrin:
> *


"Its gonna take some time"


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 10:25 PM~16034608
> *"Its gonna take some time"
> *


yea tell me about it :biggrin:, I hate being at a standstill


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 20 2009, 05:38 PM~16038757
> *yea tell me about it  :biggrin:, I hate being at a standstill
> *


Cop dat billet dash.....


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 03:10 PM~16038959
> *Cop dat billet dash.....
> *


I may have to send me the ticket


----------



## sickthree

I got wagon fever now


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 20 2009, 08:50 PM~16040018-->
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to send me the ticket
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickthree_@Dec 20 2009, 10:51 PM~16041238
> *I got wagon fever now
> *


Most def...


----------



## MR.59

no lock washers?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 10:38 PM~16042658
> *:0
> Most def...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wher u get those? those are hard as fuck to find :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2009, 06:54 PM~16013334
> *:angry: blasphemy!!!!
> x55
> an old friend's mom has this just waiting for me to pick it up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll take the hard top in the background


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Dec 21 2009, 01:36 AM~16044179
> *i'll take the hard top  in the background
> *











THE HARD TOP WILL MORE THAN LIKELY ROT AWAY RIGHT THERE. MY FRIEND'S MOM WHO OWNS THEM WON'T PART WITH IT. IT BELONGED TO HER HUSBAND FOR ABOUT 35 YEARS HE BOUGHT THE WAGON FOR PARTS NOT TOO LONG BEFORE HE PASSED IN 2005. SHE AIN'T PARTIAL TO THE WAGON BUT SHE WON'T LET GO OF THAT HARD TOP

RIP BIG MIKE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 21 2009, 01:52 AM~16044252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HARD TOP WILL MORE THAN LIKELY ROT AWAY RIGHT THERE. MY FRIEND'S MOM WHO OWNS THEM WON'T PART WITH IT. IT BELONGED TO HER HUSBAND FOR ABOUT 35 YEARS HE BOUGHT THE WAGON FOR PARTS NOT TOO LONG BEFORE HE PASSED IN 2005. SHE AIN'T PARTIAL TO THE WAGON BUT SHE WON'T LET GO OF THAT HARD TOP
> 
> RIP BIG MIKE
> *


she better raise up off that shit. Memories dont pay the rent :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 02:28 AM~16043673
> *wher u get those? those are hard as fuck to find :biggrin:
> *


They came off of a Tuxedo Black, Tarrytown, New York 1961 Nomad. I got them three years ago from Westsidehydros.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2009, 05:10 PM~16038959
> *Cop dat billet dash.....
> *


Seth that guy has pic of the 58 up now.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 21 2009, 08:37 AM~16044803
> *Seth that guy has pic of the 58 up now.
> *


Yup. I just saw it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 21 2009, 12:58 AM~16042836
> *no lock washers?
> *


Nope just Loctite. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Tony, here's a little something I discovered. I guess in 1961 the Nomad was the only wagon to sport the stainless beltline tailgate moulding. I've seen quite a few Parkwoods on the internet this morning and none have that moulding.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2009, 04:31 AM~16044797
> *They came off of a Tuxedo Black, Tarrytown, New York 1961 Nomad.  I got them three years ago from Westsidehydros.
> *


Yep..I need me some of dem..Might have to take a trip to Pomona! How much do those run?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 21 2009, 05:44 PM~16048743
> *Yep..I need me some of dem..Might have to take a trip to Pomona!  How much do those run?
> *


They're just an oddball part, I got those steps awhile back for $175, in decent condition, electro plating charged me around $80 to replate them.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 AM~16044370
> *she better raise up off that shit. Memories dont pay the rent :0
> *



yeah and what's worse... letting your husbands memory rot into the ground, or giving it a new life with someone who will cherish that car for the rest of their life?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2009, 02:15 PM~16049068
> *They're just an oddball part, I got those steps  awhile back for $175, in decent condition, electro plating charged me around $80 to replate them.
> *


Cool Seth..I'll be on the lookout, let me know if you find some more of em. They look good!


----------



## ghettoblaster

I think I may know where a set of 61 NOS steps are located? If anyone is interested, I will see if he still has them


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 21 2009, 02:20 AM~16044370-->
> 
> 
> 
> she better raise up off that shit. Memories dont pay the rent :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHE AIN'T HURTIN......BIG MIKE SAW TO THAT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 04:34 PM~16049309
> *yeah and what's worse... letting your husbands memory rot into the ground, or giving it a new life with someone who will cherish that car for the rest of their life?
> *


I TOTALLY FEEL YA ON THAT SHE HAD TO THINK ABOUT THE WAGON AND HE WAS GONNA TEAR IT APART ANYWAY.

I FIGURE IF ANYONE GOT THE HT IT WOULD BE A FAMILY MEMBER


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 20 2009, 04:38 PM~16038757
> *yea tell me about it  :biggrin:, I hate being at a standstill
> *


thats ur own damn fault *****..1 time should neva catch u slippn...lmao im one to talk im in the same boat u are homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Dec 21 2009, 03:38 PM~16050070
> *I think I may know where a set of 61 NOS steps are located?  If anyone is interested, I will see if he still has them
> *


Yeah..if you know where !! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 21 2009, 07:21 PM~16049893
> *Cool Seth..I'll be on the lookout, let me know if you find some more of em.  They look good!
> *


I have another pair that I just acquired yesterday. These are going to be perfect for "Old Gold".


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 07:00 AM~16056310
> *I have another pair that I just acquired yesterday.  These are going to be perfect for "Old Gold".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the ticket?? :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 01:18 AM~16006781
> *Vic needs to hook this bitch up. Layed out OG wood style and cleared on 22's and 20's with an LS-1 motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn that thing is in primo shape! I need to find me a Texas car lol


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 07:00 AM~16056310
> *I have another pair that I just acquired yesterday.  These are going to be perfect for "Old Gold".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that looks like robbie's hand...lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 22 2009, 09:38 PM~16061970
> *:0 that looks like robbie's hand...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 08:00 AM~16056310
> *I have another pair that I just acquired yesterday.  These are going to be perfect for "Old Gold".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN chubacha! those are nice lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 23 2009, 12:41 AM~16063903
> *DAMN chubacha! those are nice lol
> *


:rofl: That's Robidubdub's arm (the guy I bought them from).


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Is there a build topic for this "Old Gold" 61?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 08:45 PM~16063950
> *:rofl: That's Robidubdub's arm (the guy I bought them from).
> *


:0
i hope u dont mind we send a lil sd swine flu with that package... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 23 2009, 12:48 AM~16063975
> *Is there a build topic for this "Old Gold" 61?
> *


There will be as soon as she gets home. She's a rock solid original paint Wagon, here's a little sneak peak of her. All OG 1961 Parkwood Factory AC, 283/2speed, power steering, power brake, power back glass car.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 23 2009, 12:48 AM~16063976
> *:0
> i hope u dont mind we send a lil sd swine flu with that package... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 08:55 PM~16064037
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 08:54 PM~16064022
> *There will be as soon as she gets home.  She's a rock solid original paint Wagon, here's a little sneak peak of her. All OG 1961 Parkwood Factory AC, 283/2speed, power steering, power brake, power back glass car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Damn Seth, you don't fk around!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 23 2009, 02:05 AM~16064836
> *:0
> 
> Damn Seth, you don't fk around!
> *


Just trying to get on your level with the Wagon brother!

I've got a 283 totally rebuilt with powerpack heads waiting for her, I need an OG Grille Guard with a patina for her now.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 06:54 AM~16064022
> *There will be as soon as she gets home.  She's a rock solid original paint Wagon, here's a little sneak peak of her. All OG 1961 Parkwood Factory AC, 283/2speed, power steering, power brake, power back glass car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

very very nice Seth !!!

Fabian


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 04:59 AM~16066004
> *Just trying to get on your level with the Wagon brother!
> 
> I've got a 283 totally rebuilt with powerpack heads waiting for her, I need an OG Grille Guard with a patina for her now.
> *


Shit man...I'm still tryin to get this thing running right and get this exhaust hung..

Runnin short on funds :angry:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 12:54 AM~16064022
> *There will be as soon as she gets home.  She's a rock solid original paint Wagon, here's a little sneak peak of her. All OG 1961 Parkwood Factory AC, 283/2speed, power steering, power brake, power back glass car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bring it homie I got the clear gun ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Dec 23 2009, 05:41 PM~16069989
> *bring it homie I got the clear gun ready to go :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: Tony said he's gonna fly out for this one!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 10:54 PM~16064022
> *There will be as soon as she gets home.  She's a rock solid original paint Wagon, here's a little sneak peak of her. All OG 1961 Parkwood Factory AC, 283/2speed, power steering, power brake, power back glass car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I have a knack for finding the sweet ones. U can thank me later


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 07:49 PM~16072814
> *Yeah I have a knack for finding the sweet ones. U can thank me later
> *


then u know what I'm looking for already :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Seth, heres that 61 4 door I found in town for 1500 bucks. Dude said it ran but hadnt been driving in a few years. I took lil john with me to go get it since this was gonna be a parts car for me but that fool was like, " Hell no you aint stripping this car down I want it!" I was like what the fuck for its a fuckin parts car, needless to say he made me feel bad for thinking about parting it out so he got the car off me.
the car is pretty fuckin solid and rust free. 










lil john and that old man trying to fire her up.



















AC car


----------



## Skim

This fool dumped it on 20's and got it all running and driving sweet. I guess letting him get it off me paid off cuz its pretty fresh now.




























then found the sign where I could have bought it for a grand lol :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee

You gotta luv dem 4 door hardtops..

I might have to keep my 4 door hardtop and find a frame the SS??

Looks good like that!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 07:58 PM~16072908
> *Seth, heres that 61 4 door I found in town for 1500 bucks. Dude said it ran but hadnt been driving in a few years. I took lil john with me to go get it since this was gonna be a parts car for me but that fool was like, " Hell no you aint stripping this car down I want it!" I was like what the fuck for its a fuckin parts car, needless to say he made me feel bad for thinking about parting it out so he got the car off me.
> the car is pretty fuckin solid and rust free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell Lil John I got them trunk tensioners if he needs them


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 10:00 PM~16072930
> *This fool dumped it on 20's and got it all running and driving sweet. I guess letting him get it off me paid off cuz its pretty fresh now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then found the sign where I could have bought it for a grand lol  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FOR A G I WOULDA SNATCHED IT UP ASAP!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

> This fool dumped it on 20's and got it all running and driving sweet. I guess letting him get it off me paid off cuz its pretty fresh now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skim...this is fkd up...this pic right here, now I'm gonna want to save the 4door I got in the garage.. :uh:
> 
> 
> :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 23 2009, 09:32 PM~16073238
> *Skim...this is fkd up...this pic right here, now I'm gonna want to save the 4door I got in the garage.. :uh:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I know man, I said that when I seen it like this a couple days later.


----------



## the GRINCH

*sup fool , you calm down yet from that sunny d shit *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 23 2009, 07:45 PM~16073358
> *sup fool , you calm down yet from that sunny d shit
> *


Was that the Smooth or the Tangy??


----------



## wired61

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1521893689.html


----------



## Mr Gee

skim...when you bought your headliner for Toast..where did you get it from??

I need one for my '61 wood??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 23 2009, 10:06 PM~16073586
> *skim...when you bought your headliner for Toast..where did you get it from??
> 
> I need one for my '61 wood??
> *


off ebay for 119 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 23 2009, 10:03 PM~16073550
> *http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1521893689.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 09:19 PM~16073704
> *off ebay for 119 bucks :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD KNOW I WANT TO START WORKING ON MY 62 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 10:49 PM~16072814
> *Yeah I have a knack for finding the sweet ones. U can thank me later
> *


Yup. Thanks to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 08:19 PM~16073704
> *off ebay for 119 bucks :biggrin:
> *


Nice....

You got the sellers name??


----------



## Mr Gee

Merry Christmas main!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 10:35 PM~16073837
> *Yup. Thanks to you.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 11:06 PM~16075201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

WTF??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 03:06 AM~16075201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 01:06 AM~16075201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2009, 10:47 AM~16077370
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


a muthafuckin china :nosad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 10:49 AM~16077404
> *a muthafuckin china  :nosad:
> *


NO DAMN GOOD


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:









:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 









:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim

I think that cars over on Carrollton about 30 minutes from me.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 09:54 PM~16064022
> *There will be as soon as she gets home.  She's a rock solid original paint Wagon, here's a little sneak peak of her. All OG 1961 Parkwood Factory AC, 283/2speed, power steering, power brake, power back glass car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can't wait!


----------



## 2low63




----------



## fabian

Skim, i hope you have a nice chrismas with your famuily.... All the best!


----------



## wired61

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-s...SRCHQ3aUSQ3a101


----------



## regalman806

SHAMROCK TEXAS...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 27 2009, 07:17 PM~16103230
> *SHAMROCK TEXAS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet find... Bumper steps too. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Top of the morning.. :yawn:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 11:38 PM~15983310
> *backbump61 dropped off a lil sumpin sumpin for the wagon today. thanks bro.
> 4 wheel CPP dropped spindles and disc brakes and stainless hardlines showed up too. I didnt have time to post those.
> *





















Damm Homie nice come up... I like them TPI's 

:thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 22 2009, 06:38 PM~16061970
> *:0 that looks like robbie's hand...lol
> *


HOW WOULD YOU KNOW? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: J/K!
SKIM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## 94 SS




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 25 2009, 10:09 AM~16085946-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 11:50 AM~16086434
> *I think that cars over on Carrollton about 30 minutes from me.
> *


 :cheesy: I remember seeing that when they first started !

CRAZY !


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 07:39 PM~16073302
> *I know man, I said that when I seen it like this a couple days later.
> *


Now you got me puttin this bish back together!! Color is Autumn Gold! Fawn Interior..
Nitrous bottles in the trunk :0


----------



## XLowLifeX

sup skim... you go out to Berts yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 30 2009, 08:53 AM~16131555
> *sup skim... you go out to Berts yet?
> *


I heard he slept inside your deuce lastnight.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 30 2009, 05:58 AM~16131568
> *I heard he slept inside your deuce lastnight.
> *


not very comfy im sure


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 30 2009, 08:58 AM~16131568
> *I heard he slept inside your deuce lastnight.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 30 2009, 04:58 AM~16131568
> *I heard he slept inside your deuce lastnight.
> *


 :h5: 

Where you at skimdoggie??


----------



## regal ryda

he probaly gettin ready for the new years picnic


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 30 2009, 11:31 PM~16142195
> *he probaly gettin ready for the new years picnic
> *


 :0 

Shit...I'm gonna be tryin to get my raggon up and running new years day!! fk new years eve


----------



## fabian

Happy New Year Skim!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Wheres the newest pictures? I want to see this 63 wagon. :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 07:44 AM~16337401
> *Wheres the newest pictures? I want to see this 63 wagon.  :happysad:
> *


Damn...he picked up a '63 too?? Ballin ass :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 09:44 AM~16337401
> *Wheres the newest pictures? I want to see this 63 wagon.  :happysad:
> *


I bought it for parts. It was an optional 63 impala wagon with roof rack, 9 passenger seat, bumper steps, ac full power windows including tailgate, pb, ps. I wish it had power seat and tilt but oh well. Something fell on the roof and killed the rack. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2010, 06:20 PM~16341163
> *I bought it for parts. It was an optional 63 impala wagon with roof rack, 9 passenger seat, bumper steps, ac full power windows including tailgate, pb, ps. I wish it had power seat and tilt but oh well. Something fell on the roof and killed the rack. I'll post pics tonight.
> *


the one from Texas that was on e-bay?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 19 2010, 06:59 PM~16343276
> *the one from Texas that was on e-bay?
> *


well i seen them on craigslist but he said his wife put them on ebay with no bidders. i got pics of the 63. good for parts anyways.


----------



## Skim

photobucket is down for maintenance :uh: i will post them in the morning


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2010, 01:34 AM~16348575
> *photobucket is down for maintenance :uh:  i will post them in the morning
> *


I WAS GONNA POST MY I CALL BULLSHIT PIC FROM PHOTOBUCKET.....BUT THE SITE IS DOWN :happysad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 01:36 AM~16348591
> *I WAS GONNA POST MY I CALL BULLSHIT PIC FROM PHOTOBUCKET.....BUT THE SITE IS DOWN :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

pics on th 9 pass seat brackets for refference


----------



## Skim

i guess 63 bumper steps fit on 62 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy

GOTTA START W/ A GOOD SOLID FOUNDATION...
























WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT TINT THO!?!


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 20 2010, 04:08 AM~16349232
> *GOTTA START W/ A GOOD SOLID FOUNDATION...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT TINT THO!?!
> *



I WANT THIS CAR! :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2010, 01:51 AM~16349023
> *pics on th 9 pass seat brackets for refference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2010, 04:47 AM~16349002
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess 63 bumper steps fit on 62  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that rack is tits! :uh: 

How do you expect to drop the tailgate with the step in that location, retractable steps? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Skim

:uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2010, 08:44 AM~16349792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 20 2010, 04:17 AM~16349246
> *I WANT THIS CAR!  :dunno:
> *


I HOPE YOU CLICKED BUY IT NOW ON A LIL SOMETHING ELSE :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, BThompsonTX, Dred504
Sup Brian :wave:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Sup Buddy! Been a while. We need to get another cookout going soon! 
I'm making changes to my 409 so I can drive it on the street. She will be there next time, under her own power!


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 20 2010, 12:46 PM~16351103
> *Sup Buddy!  Been a while.  We need to get another cookout going soon!
> I'm making changes to my 409 so I can drive it on the street.  She will be there next time, under her own power!
> *


I'm down for another cockout.... will see when Skim invites us to do it at his place. Can't wait to see what you do to the 409.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 20 2010, 11:46 AM~16351103
> *Sup Buddy!  Been a while.  We need to get another cookout going soon!
> I'm making changes to my 409 so I can drive it on the street.  She will be there next time, under her own power!
> *


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 11:30 AM~16350981
> *I HOPE YOU CLICKED BUY IT NOW ON A LIL SOMETHING ELSE :happysad:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 20 2010, 01:38 PM~16351999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jan 20 2010, 01:46 PM~16351103
> *Sup Buddy!  Been a while.  We need to get another cookout going soon!
> I'm making changes to my 409 so I can drive it on the street.  She will be there next time, under her own power!
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2010, 12:21 PM~16352317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 20 2010, 04:08 AM~16349232
> *GOTTA START W/ A GOOD SOLID FOUNDATION...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT TINT THO!?!
> *


DAMN I want that tail gate and tail light back ground panel!


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 20 2010, 06:08 AM~16349232
> *GOTTA START W/ A GOOD SOLID FOUNDATION...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT TINT THO!?!
> *


does this garage have hydraulics? :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2010, 03:32 AM~16348562
> *well i seen them on craigslist but he said his wife put them on ebay with no bidders. i got pics of the 63. good for parts anyways.
> *


yeah, it looked like a good deal just for the a/c, power windows, and power tailgate glass.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 21 2010, 01:26 AM~16360546
> *yeah, it looked like a good deal just for the a/c, power windows, and power tailgate glass.
> *


Definitely. I sold a set of wagon pwr windows for 59 and 60 on ebay for 460 and that was a couple years back


----------



## XLowLifeX

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 20 2010, 04:08 AM~16349232
> *GOTTA START W/ A GOOD SOLID FOUNDATION...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT TINT THO!?!
> *


I see your garage is not :0


----------



## wired61

somebody beat me to it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 31 2010, 11:55 PM~16473221
> *somebody beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing such a good rear end comes off of such an ugly car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jan 20 2010, 05:08 AM~16349232
> *GOTTA START W/ A GOOD SOLID FOUNDATION...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT TINT THO!?!
> *


I hope the foundation comment isn't referring to the barn in the background.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 31 2010, 11:49 AM~16468096
> *I see your garage is not :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I saw a clean 65 wagon for sale today 1200


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I got your wagon guard going out to you tomorrow. uffin:


----------



## Durg

> Damn that rack is tits! :uh:


----------



## Skim

> Damn that rack is tits! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 passenger with bumper steps!
Click to expand...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 07:27 PM~16541540
> *9 passenger with bumper steps!
> *


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## ghettoblaster

> Damn that rack is tits! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that roof Rack on the car the wrong way? The post are angled towards the rear of the car. Most I see are angled to the front of the car
Click to expand...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Feb 8 2010, 12:10 PM~16548106
> *Is that roof Rack on the car the wrong way?  The post are angled towards the rear of the car.  Most  I see are angled to the front of the car
> *


They can go either way.


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hey skim...how long does the clear last over top of the rust when you do the Wet patina look? I really like that style but I'm just wondering what the life of something like that.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 3 2010, 11:09 AM~16783403
> *Hey skim...how long does the clear last over top of the rust when you do the Wet patina look? I really like that style but I'm just wondering what the life of something like that.
> *


Ive never had a problem.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2010, 12:14 PM~16783457
> *Ive never had a problem.
> *


Whats the longest you have had a paint job like that?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 4 2010, 08:18 AM~16793169
> *Whats the longest you have had a paint job like that?
> *


I'll let you know, cause I ain't getting rid of Old Gold anytime soon. This wagon is the shit. For the price to prep and clear the car is nothing anyways, and you can always refinish it should you have any problems. Thats the beauty of it all.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

good thread.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2010, 07:21 AM~16793173
> *I'll let you know, cause I ain't getting rid of Old Gold anytime soon.  This wagon is the shit.  For the price to prep and clear the car is nothing anyways, and you can always refinish it should you have any problems.  Thats the beauty of it all.
> *


Good point.


----------



## Mr 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 05:44 PM~12173564
> *cutting out the old floors and drilling out the spot welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wire brush the fuck out of the spot welds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2009, 11:14 PM~13461799
> *what it looks like when tank cars derail and spill sulfuric acid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Maybe you left a wide gauge , or a switch point, open.Maybe a thermite weld busted!


----------



## Ls1wagon

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 3 2010, 11:09 AM~16783403
> *Hey skim...how long does the clear last over top of the rust when you do the Wet patina look? I really like that style but I'm just wondering what the life of something like that.
> *


Mine was done a year ago and i drive it none stop, and it parks outside. still no issues


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2010, 08:21 AM~16793173
> *I'll let you know, cause I ain't getting rid of Old Gold anytime soon.  This wagon is the shit.  For the price to prep and clear the car is nothing anyways, and you can always refinish it should you have any problems.  Thats the beauty of it all.
> *


ya for you its going to be *nothing* for sure :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> The Wagon is good, but will be alot better with these at every corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> I bet u wish u still had these for yours :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr 61_@Mar 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16801291
> *Maybe you left a wide gauge , or a switch point, open.Maybe a thermite weld busted!
> *


oh and you know those rails too.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 4 2010, 06:18 AM~16793169
> *Whats the longest you have had a paint job like that?
> *


el trokito was cleared in 2007. I sold it long ago and its still rolling the streets of london england same clear still looks good after all this time and london is damp as fuck they say.


----------



## mrchavez

BUMP


----------



## Mr 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 11:48 PM~16811134
> *oh and you know those rails too.. :thumbsup:
> *




Title 49 FRA niggie


----------



## Skim

Looks good on the og stocks.


----------



## Skim




----------



## FiveNine619

:0 that shit looks fresh


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 6 2010, 06:20 PM~16814880
> *:0 that shit looks fresh
> *


I like the mirrors.


----------



## Skim

OG 283 runs quiet as shit.


----------



## wired61

nice!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2010, 05:23 PM~16814904
> *OG 283 runs quiet as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: send me some of that texas soil, impalas seem to grow out of no where on your property :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 6 2010, 06:50 PM~16815069
> *:uh: send me some of that texas soil, impalas seem to grow out of no where on your property :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

got my wheels thanks to brians father in law, he traded me his 20" Foose staggered offset wheels for my 17"s that came on the wagon 





























now hes into the hotrod thing so he liked the 17's on his 62 and I like the 20's so we traded.










 worked out for both of us.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 6 2010, 06:46 PM~16815041
> *nice!!!!
> *


thanx wired.


----------



## juangotti

looks good. almost bought a 65 wagon to lowrod


----------



## Skim

Thanks man. I will start a new topic for the new wagon soon.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 09:34 PM~16823397
> *Thanks man. I will start a new topic for the new wagon soon.
> *


SOUNDS GREAT, HOW ABOUT STARTING IT THE DAY WE GET BACK FROM VEGAS WITH HELL BENT! NUGGAH!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2010, 03:34 AM~16825547
> *SOUNDS GREAT, HOW ABOUT STARTING IT THE DAY WE GET BACK FROM VEGAS WITH HELL BENT! NUGGAH!
> *


You know he'll be on that Wagon sooner than that. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2010, 08:27 PM~16816196
> *got my wheels thanks to brians father in law, he traded me his 20" Foose staggered offset wheels for my 17"s that came on the wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now hes into the hotrod thing so he liked the 17's on his 62 and I like the 20's so we traded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worked out for both of us.
> *


is that marcs old whip?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 8 2010, 11:30 AM~16827599
> *is that marcs old whip?
> *


yes. bthompsontx father in law bought it off him thanks to Seth


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2010, 01:34 AM~16825547
> *SOUNDS GREAT, HOW ABOUT STARTING IT THE DAY WE GET BACK FROM VEGAS WITH HELL BENT! NUGGAH!
> *


it will be as soon as I get the air ride from brian. we negotiated the deal last night at your house. Ls1 Wagon (john) is ready for us to knock it out in a weekend to try to make it to Lone Star Roundup


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Damn... That didn't take too long... I'm sure there's gonna be a 409 in it within 4 weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 8 2010, 11:34 AM~16827630
> *Damn... That didn't take too long... I'm sure there's gonna be a 409 in it within 4 weeks...  :biggrin:
> *


probably sooner than that. Brians dropping the 409 in it soon.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 07:34 PM~16823397
> *Thanks man. I will start a new topic for the new wagon soon.
> *


Pics of the wagon on the 20's?? :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 8 2010, 11:35 AM~16827656
> *Pics of the wagon on the 20's??  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: :biggrin:
> *


soon my friend. will start a new topic and show it all at once. I have just about everything, 4 wheel discs, drop spindles, wheels, all I need now is a master cylinder and brake booster and 2 front bag cups. ls1 wagon is custom building my rears because the wagon frame mounts in the rear are different than hard tops. I learned that last time on Texas Toast. we had to modify hard top rear bag brackets to work on the wagon.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2010, 09:39 AM~16827691
> *soon my friend. will start a new topic and show it all at once. I have just about everything, 4 wheel discs, drop spindles, wheels, all I need now is a master cylinder and brake booster and 2 front bag cups. ls1 wagon is custom building my rears because the wagon frame mounts in the rear are different than hard tops. I learned that last time on Texas Toast. we had to modify hard top rear bag brackets to work on the wagon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 18 2010, 08:22 AM~16925594
> *:thumbsup: ttt
> *


its here homie, just waiting for its trip up to the plate. '2 broke 2 ball' new build topic coming soon


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 07:27 AM~16926005
> *its here homie, just waiting for its trip up to the plate. '2 broke 2 ball' new build topic coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This fkr is nice OG! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 09:27 AM~16926005
> *its here homie, just waiting for its trip up to the plate. '2 broke 2 ball' new build topic coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Sweet Just Like That...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2010, 09:53 AM~16926208
> *:0  Sweet Just Like That...
> *


yep og as can be


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 10:46 AM~16926640
> *yep og as can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

THIS TOPIC IS TOAST!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 11:46 AM~16926640
> *yep og as can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this mofo is bad. Man I want a duece. one day...


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2010, 02:50 PM~16927721
> *THIS TOPIC IS TOAST!
> *


----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

that wagon and the green mile changed my mind on rockin og paint.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *SIXONEFORLIFE, Skim*


:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 10:46 AM~16926640
> *yep og as can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice find dude :thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 8 2010, 12:34 PM~16827630
> *Damn... That didn't take too long... I'm sure there's gonna be a 409 in it within 4 weeks...  :biggrin:
> *


Here are some progress pics so far. Should be done soon, been travelling alot lately.
































This is what a leaking heater core can do....


Assessing the damage










Cutting out the rust while leaving as much good sheet metal as I can.










Replacement inner rocker welded in










Inner Structure welded in










Coated with Zero-Rust










Welding in some more inner structure










Welded in the lower fender mount and coated everything with Zero-Rust










Outer rocker welded in










Outer rocker ground smooth










Another view of outer rocker

















































































Lizard Skin Sound Control applied


----------



## BThompsonTX




----------



## Mr Gee

Damn Brian you aint fkn around !! :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 9 2010, 12:44 PM~18002829
> *Damn Brian you aint fkn around !!  :wow:
> *


DIDN'T KNOW IS MIDDLE NAME WAS FOOSE HUH?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 9 2010, 11:06 AM~18003009
> *DIDN'T KNOW IS MIDDLE NAME WAS FOOSE HUH?
> *


Yup...when I talk to him or Tony they got that Texas Twang or somethin!


----------



## vertex

you really do some badass work to your cars!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jul 9 2010, 01:16 PM~18002165
> *Here are some progress pics so far.  Should be done soon, been travelling alot lately.
> *


I don't know what happened Yesterday, I was thinking the horse ate your phone or something, but call me.


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jul 9 2010, 10:16 AM~18002165
> *Here are some progress pics so far.  Should be done soon, been travelling alot lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what a leaking heater core can do....
> Assessing the damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting out the rust while leaving as much good sheet metal as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement inner rocker welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inner Structure welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coated with Zero-Rust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welding in some more inner structure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded in the lower fender mount and coated everything with Zero-Rust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outer rocker welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outer rocker ground smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of outer rocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizard Skin Sound Control applied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that's a badass Deuce!! The rims in the garage pic look bigger than the TT's on the others. What size are those?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jul 9 2010, 11:16 AM~18002165
> *Here are some progress pics so far.  Should be done soon, been travelling alot lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what a leaking heater core can do....
> Assessing the damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting out the rust while leaving as much good sheet metal as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement inner rocker welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inner Structure welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coated with Zero-Rust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welding in some more inner structure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded in the lower fender mount and coated everything with Zero-Rust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outer rocker welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outer rocker ground smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of outer rocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizard Skin Sound Control applied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a bad ass duece and a=motor your puttin in their :biggrin: whats up with the 348 and those other 2 motors


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

You need to start a new topic.


----------



## Skim

Ive had some people asking about my green 62 wagon so i figured I will put the pics here. All original, never repainted, OG interior no rust. This car is solid as you will ever find one unrestored. Just put a new set of tires on it. pulled it out of an 8 month hibernation and she started right up.


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 07:30 PM~18086951
> *Ive had some people asking about my green 62 wagon so i figured I will put the pics here. All original, never repainted, OG interior no rust. This car is solid as you will ever find one unrestored. Just put a new set of tires on it. pulled it out of an 8 month hibernation and she started right up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always showing off :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

rust free low miles


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 19 2010, 08:32 PM~18086991
> *Always showing off :biggrin:
> *


naw, just have some interest from someone requesting pics and didnt know where else to post them :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## LOW64RAG

Thats one nice 62 Wagon Skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 19 2010, 07:38 PM~18087073
> *Thats one nice 62 Wagon Skim :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 19 2010, 08:38 PM~18087073
> *Thats one nice 62 Wagon Skim :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, so is yours. So far Ive collected 9 passenger seat, bumper steps, factory air conditioning, rear stainless breezies, full wagon power windows and OG grille guard.


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 06:41 PM~18087113
> *thanks man, so is yours. So far Ive collected  9 passenger seat, bumper steps, factory air conditioning, rear stainless breezies, full wagon power windows and OG grille guard.
> *


they had a rear window screen on ebay they want $600.00 for it . I was like Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 19 2010, 08:46 PM~18087189
> *they had a rear window screen on ebay they want $600.00 for it . I was like Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


damn I know who has 2 NOS ones just chillin :0


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18087379
> *damn I know who has 2 NOS ones just chillin :0
> *


Nice they are rare :biggrin: damn and 2 of them must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 10:39 PM~18087088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's a good buy, it's good bye. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 08:10 PM~18088309
> *It's a good buy, it's good bye.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 10:10 PM~18088309
> *It's a good buy, it's good bye.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 why u say that? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 08:51 PM~18088839
> *:0 why u say that? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 X62 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 19 2010, 10:57 PM~18088943
> *:0  :0  :0 X62  :0
> *


someone came by checking it out while I wasnt home, took this pic and texted it to my cell phone today :0 and left the beer bottle


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn window xp shoppers lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 20 2010, 12:02 AM~18089543
> *damn window xp shoppers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, yous a fool :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 11:01 PM~18089539
> *someone came by checking it out while I wasnt home, took this pic and texted it to my cell phone today  :0  and left the beer bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny as hell you posted that while i was croppin the other one and uploading it


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, mr. warehouse

:0


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 11:39 PM~18089762
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, mr. warehouse
> 
> :0
> *



Stop following me.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Jul 20 2010, 12:42 AM~18089782
> *Stop following me.
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Skim,

Are you doing any parts hunting this weekend?? Hit me up if you do. I'm down for a road trip...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 20 2010, 05:13 AM~18090655
> *Skim,
> 
> Are you doing any parts hunting this weekend?? Hit me up if you do. I'm down for a road trip...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

thats a nice wagon.....would love to have that


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 20 2010, 12:01 AM~18089539-->
> 
> 
> 
> someone came by checking it out while I wasnt home, took this pic and texted it to my cell phone today  :0  and left the beer bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandychromegsxr_@Jul 20 2010, 12:02 AM~18089543
> *damn window xp shoppers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2010, 12:51 AM~18088839
> *:0 why u say that? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18087027
> *rust free low miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy fuckin daddy long legs !!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18087027
> *rust free low miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A real good ride in the rain will reveal some nice OG red oxide.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 20 2010, 01:12 PM~18093517
> *:biggrin:
> *


Fuck cheesin ***** better be tryin to get a haircut before super hater comes through and serves an ass whoopin


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 19 2010, 10:02 PM~18089543
> *damn window xp shoppers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint that a muthafucker... :0


----------



## garageartguy

:0 :ugh: :ninja:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2010, 12:01 AM~18089539
> *someone came by checking it out while I wasnt home, took this pic and texted it to my cell phone today  :0  and left the beer bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But took the wagon! :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 22 2010, 08:21 AM~18110421
> *But took the wagon! :0
> *


naw I still have my shit, picking up my 2 59 wagons today :cheesy: hopefully he spends that dough on something else :biggrin: I think imma go 'King Wagon' on all these niccas :0 :0


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, regal ryda
mike call me t mobile had to restart my phone and deleted almost all my contacts, this includes anyone I had in my phone before I probably dont have your number anymore :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 10:50 AM~18110562
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, regal ryda
> mike call me t mobile had to restart my phone and deleted almost all my contacts, this includes anyone I had in my phone before I probably dont have your number anymore :angry:
> *


nikka didn't pay his phone bill :rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 22 2010, 08:39 AM~18110862
> *nikka didn't pay his phone bill  :rofl:
> *


gotta pay the chrome bill before the phone bill


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 08:48 AM~18110555
> *naw  I still have my shit,  picking up my 2 59 wagons today  :cheesy:  hopefully he spends that dough on something else :biggrin: I think imma go 'King Wagon' on all these niccas :0  :0
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 22 2010, 10:17 AM~18111105
> *:run:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0 YOU GOT IT ?!?!?! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Very nice 59 ... 

my 62 is getting steo by step done....



























still with some old value covers.. new to come back one when all done


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> :0


----------



## v-v62

:wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 10:48 AM~18110555
> *naw  I still have my shit,  picking up my 2 59 wagons today  :cheesy:  hopefully he spends that dough on something else :biggrin: I think imma go 'King Wagon' on all these niccas :0  :0
> *


You ain't gonna do shit....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2010, 10:33 AM~18162907
> *You ain't gonna do shit....
> *


:0




























king wagon i said! :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 10:28 PM~18168861
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king wagon i said! :biggrin:
> *



I know you put the 20's on it. Where are the pics????


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jul 31 2010, 12:34 AM~18191937
> *I know you put the 20's on it.  Where are the pics????
> *


Exactly what I asked Tony earlier! Let's see the 20's pics :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## v-v62

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jul 23 2010, 05:59 PM~18120985
> *Very nice 59 ...
> 
> my 62 is getting steo by step done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still with some old value covers.. new to come back one when all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What spindles you use whit those corvette brakes?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by v-v62_@Nov 15 2010, 09:37 PM~19073158
> *What spindles you use whit those corvette brakes?
> *


stock, with other hubs to mount the discs


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## regal ryda




----------

